# The TC Top 100+ Recommended Piano Trios List



## senza sordino

Welcome to the TC Top 100 or more Recommended Piano Trios list.

The aim of this project/game is for TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences to produce an ordered list of works for piano trio. This is piano plus any two instruments. If you say piano trio, we will assume you mean piano+cello+violin, the standard lineup of instruments, but if your recommended piano trio has another combination of instruments, you will need to specify which instruments. For example: Brahms wrote a trio for horn, violin and piano.

This list will reflect a consensus among the participants regarding the most popular and/or significant works. 
Although the list is not definitive or official by any means, and should not be interpreted as such, it may nevertheless be used as a reference point for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners.

Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not everyone on TC enjoys lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

There has already been some discussion about what trios will be included. See  this thread here for comments on the rationale for choosing trios with piano plus any two instruments, remarks on the voting format, including changes to the previously used procedure, and suggestions for works that might be included. Earlier (though less comprehensive) discussions can be found here

How the process works.
The basic procedure involves a two-stage process that builds up the list 10 works at a time. 
Although the procedure is similar to that used in previous TC lists, there are some modifications as described below. The procedure will be identical to that used in the pre 1700 list.

Nomination round:
Each participant can nominate up to 15 works, without ranking them. At the end of the nomination round, the works that receive the most nominations go forward to the voting round. The number of works going forward will vary depending on the spread of nominations; the aim will be for the voting round to include about 15 works, preferably no fewer than 12 and no more than 18.

Voting round:
Each participant votes for their 10 favourites from the list of most-nominated works. These favourites must be ranked in order of preference from 1st to 10th. Voters can vote for fewer than 10 if they wish.
At the end of the voting round, votes are counted as follows: the bottom-placed work in each voter's ballot receives 1 point, the next-highest receives 2 points, and so on up to a possible 10 points for the first-placed work if the voter has voted for the full 10 allowed. The 10 works with the greatest points totals are enshrined in the final list, in the order indicated by their points totals.
Any of the nominated works that fails to be enshrined by the voting round will have to be nominated again in the next nomination round.

Please note that while it's permissible for a participant to nominate or vote for only a single work, such a participant will have a much smaller impact on the final outcome than those who nominate 15 works and/or vote for 10 works.

When your post has been "liked" you'll know that your nomination and vote has been tallied. This will make it more difficult to double count, or miss a vote etc.

You do not have to include all the information behind the piece you're recommending, but it would be nice if at least one person does. So if one person could nominate a piece in the format:
Composer's last name, piano trio #? in key, catalogue #, nickname. This way I don't have to look up all that information myself. The final list will include all of this information.

Eligibility:
Any trio that includes a piano: the standard lineup of violin, cello and piano; and any other combinations of trios with piano, such as violin, clarinet and piano; violin, horn and piano; violin, viola and piano etc.

Discussion of such matters is welcome at all times, either on this thread or in the older discussion thread.

Participation:
All participants are welcome, regardless of the depth of their knowledge of piano trios, the more people who participate the more representative and thorough the list can be. 
Participants can join, leave, and rejoin the game at any point; it's also ok to ignore the nomination round and just do the voting round.
Because much of this music may be unfamiliar to many, both the nomination and voting rounds will be open for a reasonable period to give people time to listen to suggested works. I will try to keep the nominating start and end day, and voting and ending day on the same day of the week, one week for each.
Regarding any possible gamesmanship: Fortunately, the voting procedures used in this project not only make it difficult to engage in such behavior, they also make it easy for the moderator to eliminate a troublesome participant's contribution. But this shouldn't be an issue. At all times, respect each other's contributions, and remember it's only a game.
The initial aim is to produce a list of 100 works, but further rounds will be added if there's sufficient interest.

So... have fun, and happy listening!


----------



## senza sordino

*Nomination Round 1 is now open. You may nominate up to 15 works in this round. The first nomination round will close on Thursday (September 15th) afternoon at 5pm (17:00) PST (UTC-8) *


----------



## TurnaboutVox

May I be the first to wish you a successful project, senza sordino.

I'll wait until nearer the deadline to post my nominations, to allow for some piano trio listening.


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Bertrand: _Sanh_
Feldman: _For Philip Guston_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Kurtág: _Hommage à R. Sch._
Lachenmann: _Allegro Sostenuto_
Lang: _sais._
Ligeti: _Trio For Violin, Horn And Piano_
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Ravel: _Piano Trio In A Minor_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Takemitsu: _Between Tides_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_


----------



## D Smith

Thanks for doing this Senza Sordino. Piano trios are amongst my favourite forms and at the top of the list for me has always been Brahms, hence 3 entries in this initial list.

Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 32
Brahms: Piano trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major Op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Beethoven: Piano trio in in D major (“Ghost”) Op.70
Beethoven: Piano trio No. 7 in B-flat major (“Archduke”) Op.97
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
Dvorak: Piano trio No. 4 in E minor (Dumky) Op.90/B.166
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
Haydn: Trio No. 39 in G major Hob 15/25 “Gypsy”
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor
Tchaikovsky: Piano trio in A minor Op. 50


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost"
Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke”
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Godard: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio in F major, Op. 72
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hoboken 15/25 "Gypsy"
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E major, Hoboken 15/28
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E flat major, Hoboken 15/29
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola and Piano in E-flat major, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67

My list, to its shame, has no Ravel, no Dvorak, and (sob!) no Hummel.


----------



## Chordalrock

Schubert: Piano trio no. 2 in E flat major, D. 929
Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn, and piano (1982)
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello (1998)


----------



## hustlefan

Beethoven: Piano Trio in D major "Ghost", Op. 70 No. 1
Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat major "Archduke”, Op. 97
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Dvorak: Piano Trio in E minor "Dumky", Op. 90
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Ravel: Piano Trio in A Minor
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in Bb, Op. 99
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in Eb, Op. 100
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B flat major, op. 97, "Archduke"
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114 (Clarinet, Cello, Piano)
Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, op. 40 (Horn, Violin, Piano)
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, op. 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 101
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Faure: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, op. 66
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D929


----------



## KenOC

Ah, Hummel at last! He wrote several worthy piano trios.


----------



## Chronochromie

Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat major "Archduke”, Op. 97
Beethoven: Piano Trio in D major "Ghost", Op. 70 No. 1
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor (Dumky) Op.90/B.166
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
Ligeti: Trio For Violin, Horn And Piano
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D.898
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D929
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Takemitsu: Between Tides


----------



## pjang23

KenOC said:


> Ah, Hummel at last! He wrote several worthy piano trios.


Yes very brilliant stuff. Just wanted to get his name out early


----------



## Five and Dime

Most of these are relatively obscure, but I like 'em:

Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D-, H.327
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor // piano trio
Bridge: Piano Trio No.2, H.178
Glinka: Trio pathetique in D minor (for clarinet, piano, bassoon; or originally for cornet, ophicleide & piano)

Chausson: Piano Trio in G-, Op.3
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes // piano trio
Jongen: Deux Pieces en trio Op.95 // piano trio
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274

Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Pierne: Sonata da camera, Op. 48 // for flute, cello, piano
Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 In e Minor, Op. 90, "Dumky"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Cuz this list needs some winds representation too...

Arensky: Trio No. 1 D minor op. 32
Arensky: Trio No. 2 in F minor op. 73
Ravel: Piano Trio
Schoenfield: _Cafe Music_
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Trio No. 4 "Dumky"
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
Damase: Sonata en Concert for Flute, Cello, and Piano op. 17
Doppler: Andante et Rondo for 2 Flutes and Piano op. 25
Clarke: _Maya_ for 2 Flutes and Piano
Schocker:_ Two Flutes (on the Loose)_ (and with piano)
Poulenc: Trio for Piano, Oboe & Bassoon
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63
Shostakovich: Trio No. 2 in E minor
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for Flute, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 6


----------



## isorhythm

Haydn: Trio No. 26 in f sharp minor
Brahms: Trio No. 1, Op. 8
Brahms: Trio No. 2, Op. 87
Brahms: Trio No. 3, Op. 101
Brahms: Horn trio, Op. 40
Brahms: Clarinet trio, Op. Op. 114
Dvorak: Trio No. 4, "Dumky"
Ravel: Trio in a minor
Poulenc: Trio for Piano, Oboe & Bassoon
Ligeti: Horn trio
Wuorinen: Horn Trio + Horn Trio Continued
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus
Saariaho: Cendres
Saariaho: Light & Matter

Yes. _All_ the Brahms trios. These pieces are very important to me.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm bumping this thread because it was in danger of being demoted to the second page within its first week. I am still listening and I'll make my nominations later this weekend.


----------



## senza sordino

My 15 nominations. 

Arensky Piano trio #1 in Dm Op 32
Bartok Contrasts for violin, clarinet and piano Sz 111
Beethoven Piano Trio #7 in Bb Op 97 'Archduke '
Brahms Piano Trio #1 in B Op 8
Chausson Piano Trio in Gm Op 3
Dvorak Piano Trio #4 in Em, Op 90 'Dumky'
Haydn Piano Trio #39 in G 
Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
Mendelssohn Piano Trio #2 in Cm Op 66
Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
Ravel Piano Trio in Am
Shostakovich Piano Trio #2 in Em Op 67
Schubert Piano Trio #1 in Bb D898
Taneyev Piano Trio in D Op 22
Tchaikovsky Piano Trio in Am Op 50


----------



## mmsbls

I've been listening to many of the nominated trios (and others). There are a few I had never heard that I enjoyed quite a bit. Some works I could not find either on youtube or Naxos. I'd very much like to try them so if anyone knows of a link or site where I could sample them, please let me know:

Lang: sais (Incidentally which Lang is this?)
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Stroppa: Ossia


----------



## senza sordino

mmsbls said:


> I've been listening to many of the nominated trios (and others). There are a few I had never heard that I enjoyed quite a bit. Some works I could not find either on youtube or Naxos. I'd very much like to try them so if anyone knows of a link or site where I could sample them, please let me know:
> 
> Lang: sais (Incidentally which Lang is this?)
> Saariaho: Light & Matter
> Stroppa: Ossia


I found the Saariaho after a G**gle search http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/download-kaija-saariahos-light-and-matter-library-congress/

from an American radio station that got it from the Library of Congress. It starts with an interview with Saariaho and the violinist. It's late and I didn't listen to it, but I will tomorrow. I didn't look for the other pieces, I've not heard of the other two composers.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've listened to so many in the past few days I'm now dreaming piano trios.

Robert Simpson's Trio for violin, cello and piano and his Trio for horn, violin & piano have impressed particularly amongst those works with which I wasn't previously very familiar. I liked Ligeti's Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano (Hommage à Brahms) too. This has been lurking unnoticed in my collection of flac files for a while - it's very good.

Amongst more familiar and traditional things Dvorak's F minor (Op. 65) and E minor Op. 90 trios struck me anew as particularly vivid and full of invention in a new recording from the Busch trio. My dilemma now is which of these to nominate in round 1 as I'll be taking the same approach as senza sordino - restricting myself to one work per composer per round.


----------



## KenOC

Good to see Bartok's "Contrasts." Now if somebody can tell me just what a recruiting dance is.


----------



## Nereffid

Bartók: Contrasts
Beethoven: Piano trio in C minor, op.1 no.3
Beethoven: Piano trio in D, op.70 no.1, 'Ghost'
Crumb: Vox balaenae
Dvořák: Piano trio no.4 in E minor, op.90, 'Dumky'
Haydn: Piano trio no.39 in G, Hob.15:25, 'Gypsy'
Mendelssohn: Piano trio no.1 in D minor, op.49
Mendelssohn: Piano trio no.2 in C minor, op.66
Mozart: Clarinet trio in E flat, K.498, 'Kegelstatt'
Poulenc: Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
Ravel: Piano trio
Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D.897
Schubert: Piano trio no.1 in B flat, D.898
Shostakovich: Piano trio no.2 in E minor, op.67
Smetana: Piano trio in G minor, op.15


----------



## chesapeake bay

Haydn piano trio no 40 in F sharp minor 
Haydn piano trio no 41 E flat Minor
Haydn piano trio no 42 in e flat major 
Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
Beethoven Piano Trio in G Major, Op. 1, No. 2
Beethoven piano trio in C minor op 1 no 3
Beethoven: Piano trio in D, op.70 no.1, 'Ghost'
Dvořák Piano trio no 4 in E minor op90 'Dumky'
Fanny Mendelssohn piano trio in D minor op 11
Felix mendelssohn piano trio in D minor op 49
Felix mendelssohn piano trio no 2 op66
Rimski Korsakov piano trio in C minor
Smetana Piano Trio g-minor op.15


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> Lang: sais
> Stroppa: Ossia


If you don't use Soulseek, unfortunately, chances are you'd have to buy the CDs. Given the more obscure nature of such things, you'd at least want to try some other works in streaming form.

Klaus Lang is a major figure in the lowercase movement, all of which is most safely comparable with later Morton Feldman. Here is a piano quintet:






Marco Stroppa is a regular at Donaueschingen... Here's some gorgeous piano playing:


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> I've listened to so many in the past few days I'm now dreaming piano trios.
> 
> Robert Simpson's Trio for violin, cello and piano and his Trio for horn, violin & piano have impressed particularly amongst those works with which I wasn't previously very familiar. I liked Ligeti's Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano (Hommage à Brahms) too. This has been lurking unnoticed in my collection of flac files for a while - it's very good.
> 
> Amongst more familiar and traditional things Dvorak's F minor (Op. 65) and E minor Op. 90 trios struck me anew as particularly vivid and full of invention in a new recording from the Busch trio. My dilemma now is which of these to nominate in round 1 as I'll be taking the same approach as senza sordino - restricting myself to one work per composer per round.


I also have listened to many trios in the past week. I'm dreaming of trios too. I'm not that familiar with lots and lots of piano trios, I'm more familiar with violin concerti, symphonies and string quartets. So I've had to do a lot of listening, and it's been very enjoyable so far. I keep a set of notes as I listen to each, and rate each on a five star scale. I think this'll help with voting and subsequent rounds of nominations. I've listened to more piano trios than I've listed in current listening.

I was impressed with the Poulenc trio for bassoon, oboe and piano. It just didn't make it to my first round of nominations. The Khatchaturian trio for clarinet, violin and piano I thought was good too. In fact that entire cd I listened to yesterday was very impressive, the one I mentioned in an earlier post here. I'll listen to the music on the YouTube videos later today, as well as the Saariaho. And Fanny Mendelssohn, must not forget her.

Exactly right, I made nominations that spanned the musical eras and one trio per composer. Let's see how long I can keep doing that in subsequent rounds of nominations- might be difficult to keep up.


----------



## tortkis

round 1 nominations

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Trio in D Major, Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost"
Franz Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major Op. 99, D. 898
Robert Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
Johannes Brahms: Piano Trio No.3 in C minor, Op.101
Antonín Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 90, B. 166 "Dumky"
Maurice Ravel: Trio for piano, violin and cello
Charles Ives: Trio for piano, violin and cello
Francis Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe & bassoon, FP 43
Mauricio Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Helmut Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Michael Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Paul Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Bernadette Speach: Trio Des Trios III (1992) for piano, viola and cello
Beat Furrer: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Sergey Akhunov: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)


----------



## Genoveva

Here are my 15 nominations:

1	Beethoven	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
2	Beethoven	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
3	Brahms	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in B major, Op. 8
4	Brahms	- Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A minor, Op. 114
5	Brahms	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C major, Op. 87
6	Brahms	- Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
7	Dvorak	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
8	Mendelssohn	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
9	Mendelssohn	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
10	Ravel	- Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
11	Schubert	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
12	Schubert	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
13	Schubert	-"Notturno" for Piano and Strings in E flat major, D 897/Op. 148
14	Shostakovich	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in E minor, Op. 67
15	Tchaikovsky	- Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50

.........

I'm not sure if Nos 4 & 6 will be permitted since they are not normally referred to as "piano trios". If not allowed, I would substitute:

Mozart	- Trio for Clarinet, Viola and Piano in E flat major, K 498 "Kegelstatt"
Schumann	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in D minor, Op. 63


----------



## senza sordino

Genoveva said:


> Here are my 15 nominations:
> 
> 1	Beethoven	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
> 2	Beethoven	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
> 3	Brahms	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in B major, Op. 8
> 4	Brahms	- Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A minor, Op. 114
> 5	Brahms	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C major, Op. 87
> 6	Brahms	- Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
> 7	Dvorak	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
> 8	Mendelssohn	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
> 9	Mendelssohn	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
> 10	Ravel	- Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
> 11	Schubert	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
> 12	Schubert	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
> 13	Schubert	-"Notturno" for Piano and Strings in E flat major, D 897/Op. 148
> 14	Shostakovich	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in E minor, Op. 67
> 15	Tchaikovsky	- Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
> 
> .........
> 
> I'm not sure if Nos 4 & 6 will be permitted since they are not normally referred to as "piano trios". If not allowed, I would substitute:
> 
> Mozart	- Trio for Clarinet, Viola and Piano in E flat major, K 498 "Kegelstatt"
> Schumann	- Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in D minor, Op. 63


Thanks for your nominations. Yes, nos 4&6 are allowed, any two instruments plus piano.

Just a reminder to everyone else, you have until Thursday afternoon my time (PST) to make your nominations, lots of time left. And I have looked at all of your nominations so far. I haven't "liked" any yet. When your submission is "liked" then you know it's been tallied and counted. I'll start that process tomorrow. Hopefully the turn around time between nominations and voting is swift. I haven't quite figured out a process yet, but I'm sure it'll all come together as I start counting.

Please keep your nominations coming in. (Except those of you who already did nominate this round


----------



## isorhythm

As far as I know "Light and Matter" is only available in that WQXR post - that's where I encountered it.


----------



## mmsbls

Arensky: Piano trio No. 1
Beethoven: Piano trio in in D major (“Ghost”)
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
Dvorak: Piano trio No. 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano trio in A minor
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 
Schubert: Adagio in E Flat major, D897 "Notturno"
Haydn: Trio No. 39
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Ligeti: Trio For Violin, Horn And Piano
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor 
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Trio #44 In E, H 15/28
Haydn: Piano Trio #42 In E Flat, H 15/30
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt"
Beethoven: Piano trio in in D major (“Ghost”) Op.70
Beethoven: Piano trio No. 7 in B-flat major (“Archduke”) Op.97
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 In B Flat, D. 898
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E flat, D. 929
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
Brahms: Piano trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 101
Brahms: Horn Trio, Op. 40
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio, Op. 50
Dvorak: Piano trio No. 4 in E minor (Dumky), Op.90
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Ravel: Piano Trio In A Minor


----------



## StDior

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost"
Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 in B-flat "Archduke" 
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major
Crumb: Vox Balaenae 
Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor	
Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E Hob. XV/28
Ligeti: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt"
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor
Smetana: Piano Trio in G Minor
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor


----------



## Bruckner Anton

So 15 recommended piano trios for novices? OK, there is my list:
1. Haydn piano trio No.42 in E flat major, Hoboken 15/30 
2. Haydn piano trio No.39 in G major, Hoboken 15/25 "Gypsy" (Or any piece from No.38 on)
3-4. Mozart piano trio K548 and K542
5-6. Beethoven Ghost and Archduke
7. Schubert piano trio no.2
8-9. Mendelssohn piano trio no.1 and no.2
10. Brahms piano trio no.1 op.8
11. Tchaikovsky piano trio
12. Dvorak piano trio no.4 dumky
13. Schumann piano trio no.1
14. Hummel piano trio in E flat major op.12
15. Clara Schumann piano trio


----------



## Avey

senza sordino said:


> *Nomination Round 1 is now open. You may nominate up to 15 works in this round. The first nomination round will close on Thursday (September 15th) afternoon at 5pm (17:00) PST (UTC-8) *


Thanks, Senza, for running this.

*Nominations, Round 1*

Korngold - Piano Trio 
Ives - Piano Trio (*#TSIAJ*)
RAVEL - PIANO TRIO

Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 4
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 3
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 2
Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2
Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1

Schubert - Piano Trio No. 2
Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. 70 No. 1 (Ghost)
Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. 97 (Archduke)

Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1
Bruch - 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano
Debussy - Piano Trio
Martinu - Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## Balthazar

Round 1 Nominations:

Brahms ~ Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Dvořák ~ Piano Trio #3 in F minor, Op. 65
Fauré ~ Piano Trio, Op. 120
Feldman ~ _For Philip Guston_
Haydn ~ Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV:28
Lachenmann ~ _Allegro Sostenuto_ for clarinet, cello and piano
Mendelssohn ~ Piano Trio #1 in D minor, Op. 49
Mozart ~ Piano Trio #4 in E, K 542
Poulenc ~ Trio for Piano, Oboe and Bassoon
Rachmaninov ~ _Trio élégiaque_ #2 in D minor, Op. 9
Ravel ~ Piano Trio in A minor
Schubert ~ Piano Trio #2 in E flat, D 929
Schumann ~ Piano Trio #1 in D minor, Op. 63
Smetana ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Weinberg ~ Piano Trio, Op. 24


----------



## senza sordino

Bruckner Anton said:


> So 15 recommended piano trios for novices? OK, there is my list:
> 1. Haydn piano trio No.42 in E flat major, Hoboken 15/30
> 2. Haydn piano trio No.39 in G major, Hoboken 15/25 "Gypsy" (Or any piece from No.38 on)
> 3-4. Mozart piano trio K548 and K542
> 5-6. Beethoven Ghost and Archduke
> 7. Schubert piano trio no.2
> 8-9. Mendelssohn piano trio no.1 and no.2
> 10. Brahms piano trio no.1 op.8
> 11. Tchaikovsky piano trio
> 12. Dvorak piano trio no.4 dumky
> 13. Schumann piano trio no.1
> 14. Hummel piano trio in E flat major op.12
> 15. Clara Schumann piano trio


Thank-you for your entry of nominations. I ignored your comment about any piece from no 38 on. Please keep nominating these Haydn piano trios in subsequent rounds, but for your second entry this round I counted no 39 only for you (plus the other 14 of course.) I must check out the Clara Schumann piano trio - I've not listened to it.

The last thing I want to do is discourage you or anyone else from making submissions, but it would help me a lot in how I collate if you could make 15 different lines of entries for your submissions, rather than combining different trios by the same composer on one line. But if this is how you prefer to write and its easier please continue.



Avey said:


> Thanks, Senza, for running this.
> 
> *Nominations, Round 1*
> 
> Korngold - Piano Trio
> Ives - Piano Trio (*#TSIAJ*)
> RAVEL - PIANO TRIO
> 
> Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 4
> Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 3
> Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 2
> Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2
> Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1
> 
> Schubert - Piano Trio No. 2
> Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. 70 No. 1 (Ghost)
> Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. 97 (Archduke)
> 
> Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1
> Bruch - 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano
> Debussy - Piano Trio
> Martinu - Piano Trio No. 2


What is TSIAJ mean next to your Ives trio?

I've got to check out the Ives trio and the Korngold.

Meanwhile........for the rest of you who have not nominated, you have one day plus a few hours to make your submission.


----------



## Skilmarilion

senza sordino said:


> What is TSIAJ mean next to your Ives trio?


_This scherzo is a joke._


----------



## micro

1. Cesar Franck - Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
2. Brahms - Clarinet Trio
3. Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1
4. Schubert - Notturno
5. Schubert - Piano Trio in E-flat major
6. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1
7. Joachim Raff - Piano Trio No.3
8. Joachim Raff - Piano Trio No.4
9. Dvorak - Piano Trio No.3
10. Dvorak - Piano Trio No.4
11. Rachmaninoff - Trio élégiaque No.2
12. Ravel
13. Beethoven - Archduke
14. Beethoven - Ghost
15 Brahms - Horn Trio


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Haydn - Piano Trio No. 44 in E Major, Hob. XV/28
Beethoven - Piano Trio no. 7 in B-flat Major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
Schubert - Piano Trio no. 1 in B-flat Major, D.898
Smetana - Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Dvořák - Piano Trio no. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 "Dumky"
Ives - Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Ravel - Piano Trio in A minor, M.67
Fauré - Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Bridge - Piano Trio no. 2, H.178
Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
Poulenc - Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43
Ligeti - Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano "Hommage à Brahms"
Kurtág - Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d for Piano, Viola and Clarinet
Simpson (Robert) - Trio for violin, cello and piano
Saariaho - Cendres, for Alto Flute, Cello and Piano


----------



## Chronochromie

Chronochromie said:


> Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat major "Archduke", Op. 97
> Beethoven: Piano Trio in D major "Ghost", Op. 70 No. 1
> Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor (Dumky) Op.90/B.166
> Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
> Ligeti: Trio For Violin, Horn And Piano
> Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
> Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
> Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
> Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D.898
> Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D929
> Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
> Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
> Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
> Takemitsu: Between Tides


If it's possible I'd like to change my nomination and swap Dvorak's Dumky for Poulenc's Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano.


----------



## Trout

Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Crumb: Vox Balaenae for Electric Flute, Cello, and Amplified Piano
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob.XV/28
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams)
Ives: Piano Trio
Ligeti: Trio for Horn, Violin, and Piano
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 49
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50


----------



## Avey

TurnaboutVox said:


> Simpson (Robert) - Trio for violin, cello and piano


Ugh, I want to listen to this but cannot find a recording (quickly accessed). I greatly enjoy his quartets and would love to hear the trio.


----------



## Haydn man

My nominations
1 Beethoven Piano Trio No.6 in D Major
2 Beethoven Piano Trio No.7 in B Flat Major
3 Beethoven Piano Trio No.11 in E Flat Major
4 Brahms Piano Trio No.2 in C Major
5 Brahms Piano Trio No.3 in C Minor
6 Haydn Piano Trio No.26 in F Sharp Minor
7 Haydn Piano Trio No.39 in G Major
8 Haydn Piano Trio No 44 in E Major
9 Mendelssohn Piano Trio No.1 in D Minor
10 Mendelssohn Piano Trio No.2 C Minor

Will get on with listening to some of the other nominations now


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 1 Nominations*

Arensky, Piano Trio No. 1
Brahms, Piano Trio No. 1 (revised 1889 version)
Brahms, Horn Trio

Dvorak, Piano Trio No. 4, _'Dumky'_
Grieg, _Andante con moto_, for piano, violin and cello, EG 116
Mendelssohn, Piano Trio No. 1

Mendelssohn, Piano Trio No. 2
Rachmaninov, _Trio elegiaque_ No. 1
Rachmaninov, _Trio elegiaque_ No. 2, _In memory of a great artist_

Ravel, Piano Trio
Schubert, Piano Trio No. 2
Schubert, _Notturno_, D. 897

Shostakovich, Piano Trio No. 2
Smetana, Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky, Piano Trio, _In memory of a great artist_


----------



## senza sordino

Chronochromie said:


> If it's possible I'd like to change my nomination and swap Dvorak's Dumky for Poulenc's Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano.


Done in fifteen characters


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn man said:


> My nominations
> 1 Beethoven Piano Trio No.6 in D Major
> 2 Beethoven Piano Trio No.7 in B Flat Major
> 3 Beethoven Piano Trio No.11 in E Flat Major
> 4 Brahms Piano Trio No.2 in C Major
> 5 Brahms Piano Trio No.3 in C Minor
> 6 Haydn Piano Trio No.26 in F Sharp Minor
> 7 Haydn Piano Trio No.39 in G Major
> 8 Haydn Piano Trio No 44 in E Major
> 9 Mendelssohn Piano Trio No.1 in D Minor
> 10 Mendelssohn Piano Trio No.2 C Minor
> 
> Will get on with listening to some of the other nominations now


Beethoven didn't write an eleventh piano trio, but he did write two different piano trios in Eb major: WoO 38 and No 6 Op 70. I don't know which you mean to nominate.

According to wiki the D major piano trio is the Ghost trio no 5. No 6, as mentioned above is an Eb piano trio.

This problem, however, made no difference in deciding which pieces made it to the nominating round.


----------



## senza sordino

*The nominating is now over. Please begin voting for your top ten*

From the following seventeen trios for piano plus two other instruments, please choose your favourite ten in order from most to least.

*The voting will end one week from today, Thursday September 22nd at 4pm PST (UTC-8)*

Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
Brahms Piano Trio no 2 in C major, Op. 87
Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
Fauré Piano Trio in D minor
Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in Em Op 67
Tchaikovsky Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50


----------



## senza sordino

The following 95 pieces did not get the sufficient number of nominations to make it to the voting round. They will need to be renominated. And don't forget that 7 pieces will not be enshrined in the first round and will need to be renominated. 

Arensky Piano trio #1 in Dm Op 32
Akhunov Sergey:*Big elegy to John Cage*(for violin, cello, piano)
Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor // piano trio
André:*durch
Arensky: Trio No. 2 in F minor op. 73
Bartok Contrasts for violin, clarinet and piano Sz 111
Beethoven piano trio in C minor op 1 no 3
Beethoven Piano Trio in G Major, Op. 1, No. 2
Beethoven Piano Trio No.11 in E Flat Major
Beethoven Piano Trio No.6 in D Major
Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bertrand:*Sanh
Brahms - Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Bridge - Piano Trio no. 2, H.178
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Chausson Piano Trio in Gm Op 3
Clarke:*Maya*for 2 Flutes and Piano
Crumb: Vox Balaenae for Electric Flute, Cello, and Amplified Piano
Damase: Sonata en Concert for Flute, Cello, and Piano op. 17
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Doppler: Andante et Rondo for 2 Flutes and Piano op. 25
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 2
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 3
Feldman:*For Philip Guston
Franck - Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer Beat: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Gadenstätter:*Songbook
Glinka: Trio pathetique in D minor (for clarinet, piano, bassoon; or originally for cornet, ophicleide & piano)
Godard: Piano Trio in F major, Op. 72
Godard: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 32
Grieg,*Andante con moto, for piano, violin and cello, EG 116
Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus
Haydn Piano Trio #39 in G*
Haydn piano trio no 40 in F sharp minor*
Haydn piano trio no 41 E flat Minor
Haydn piano trio no 42 in e flat major*
Haydn Piano Trio No. 26 in f sharp minor
Haydn Piano Trio No. 45 in E flat major, Hoboken 15/29
Haydn Piano Trio No.26 in F Sharp Minor
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams)
Hummel piano trio no 1 in E flat major op.12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Ives: Trio for piano, violin and cello
Joachim Raff - Piano Trio No.3
Joachim Raff - Piano Trio No.4
Jongen: Deux Pieces en trio Op.95 // piano trio
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Korngold - Piano Trio*
Kurtág - Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d for Piano, Viola and Clarinet
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Lang:*sais.
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes // piano trio
Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D-, H.327
Mendelssohn Fanny piano trio in D minor op 11
Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst:*Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da camera, Op. 48 // for flute, cello, piano
Rachmaninov,*Trio elegiaque*No. 1
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimski Korsakov piano trio in C minor
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for Flute, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker:*Two Flutes (on the Loose)*(and with piano)
Schoenfield Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Schubert -"Notturno" for Piano and Strings in E flat major, D 897/Op. 148
Schumann Clara piano trio
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Simpson (Robert) - Trio for violin, cello and piano
Smetana Piano Trio g-minor op.15
Speech Bernadette:*Trio Des Trios III (1992)*for piano, viola and cello
Stockhausen:*Refrain
Stroppa:*Ossia
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev Piano Trio in D Op 22
Vivier:*Prolifération
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63
Weinberg Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser:*Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio + Horn Trio Continued


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> Beethoven didn't write an eleventh piano trio, but he did write two different piano trios in Eb major: WoO 38 and No 6 Op 70. I don't know which you mean to nominate.


The numbering of Beethoven's piano trios varies depending on who you ask! Perhaps the Gassenhauer Trio Op. 11 was meant, although it is in B-flat.

BTW Beethoven wrote yet another E-flat piano trio, published as his Op. 63. It is an arrangement of his String Quintet Op. 4, which in turn is a reworking of his early Wind Octet in E-flat, published very late as Op. 103. Thrifty Ludwig tried to get as much mileage out of his works as possible, obviously.


----------



## hustlefan

10 Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
9 Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
8 Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
7 Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
6 Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost"
5 Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
4 Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
3 Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in E minor, Op 67
2 Brahms Piano Trio no 2 in C major, Op. 87
1 Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40


----------



## KenOC

My vote:

1 Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
2 Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in E minor Op 67
3 Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
4 Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
5 Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
6 Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
7 Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
8 Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
9 Brahms Piano Trio no 2 in C major, Op. 87
10 Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 1

1. Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
2. Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
3. Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in Em Op 67
4. Brahms Piano Trio no 2 in C major, Op. 87
5. Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
6. Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
7. Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
8. Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
9. Tchaikovsky Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
10. Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano


----------



## Guest

1. Ravel
2. Ligeti
3. Beethoven 7
4. Brahms Horn
5. Poulenc
6. Dvorak 4
7. Faure
8. Mendelssohn 1
9. Shostakovich 2
10. Schubert 1

May I ask the meaning of all the asterisks in the nominations list?


----------



## senza sordino

nathanb said:


> May I ask the meaning of all the asterisks in the nominations list?


I don't know. No reason as far as I know. I'll check the excel file from which I copied the list. And I will delete them later.

By the way, while I'm very grateful for your votes, it would help save me some time if you numbered your votes in reverse order
10 my most favourite piece
9 my next favourite 
8 then the next favourite 
etc

If you have only 9 votes, then your votes get numbered 9 through 1. 
If you only have 1 vote, your vote gets 1 point.

For those already voted with numbers, please don't revote with the numbers in reverse order. 
Thanks


----------



## Haydn man

senza sordino said:


> Beethoven didn't write an eleventh piano trio, but he did write two different piano trios in Eb major: WoO 38 and No 6 Op 70. I don't know which you mean to nominate.
> 
> According to wiki the D major piano trio is the Ghost trio no 5. No 6, as mentioned above is an Eb piano trio.
> 
> This problem, however, made no difference in deciding which pieces made it to the nominating round.


Apologies, I did the list in a hurry due to other commitments


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Senza sordino, the Beaux Arts Trio box set lists this:

Beethoven - Piano Trio No.11 in G major, Op.121a: 10 Variations on Wenzel Müller's song 'Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu'


----------



## KenOC

There may be other sources that refer to the Kakadu Variations as Piano Trio #11, but I don't know of them. The work begins in G minor, and the overall key signature seems to be hard to find, although one source gives it as G major.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A quick google search suggests that the Kakadu variations for piano trio is quite widely listed as Beethoven's Piano Trio no. 11, Ken.


----------



## Bulldog

10. Shostakovich Piano Trio no. 2
9. Schubert Piano Trio no. 1
8. Dvorak "Dumky"
7. Mendelssohn Piano Trio no. 1
6. Ravel Piano Trio
5. Schubert Piano Trio no. 2
4. Beethoven "Archduke"
3. Beethoven "Ghost"
2. Haydn Piano Trio no. 44
1. Poulenc Trio


----------



## KenOC

Thanks, I didn't do a Google search.


----------



## StDior

10 Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
9 Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
8 Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
7 Tchaikovsky Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
6 Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
5 Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
4 Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
3 Fauré Piano Trio in D minor
2 Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
1 Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor


----------



## atlanteanmuse

1st preference: Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
2nd: Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
3rd: Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
4th: Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
5th: Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
6th: Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
7th: Brahms Piano Trio no 2 in C major, Op. 87
8th: Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
9th: Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
10th: Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 2 in C minor, Op. 66


----------



## pjang23

10 Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, op. 40
9 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, op. 8
8 Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
7 Faure: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
6 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, op. 87
5 Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, op. 66
4 Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D929
3 Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 49
2 Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B flat major, op. 97, "Archduke"
1 Poulenc: Trio for Piano, Oboe & Bassoon


----------



## Balthazar

10. Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
9. Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
8. Fauré Piano Trio in D minor
7. Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
6. Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
5. Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
4. Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
3. Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
2. Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
1. Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"


----------



## mmsbls

From most favorite on down:

10	Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49 
9	Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost 
8	Tchaikovsky Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50 
7	Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky" 
6	Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor 
5	Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8 
4	Brahms Piano Trio no 2 in C major, Op. 87 
3	Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano 
2	Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99 
1	Fauré Piano Trio in D minor


----------



## Nereffid

10 Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
9 Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
8 Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost"
7 Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
6 Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
5 Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in Em Op 67
4 Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
3 Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
2 Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
1 Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100


----------



## Five and Dime

Not thrilled with many of these, but....

10	Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
9	Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
8	Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in Em Op 67
7	Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
6	Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
5	Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
4	Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
3	Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
2	Brahms Piano Trio no 2 in C major, Op. 87
1	Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Five and Dime said:


> Not thrilled with many of these, but....


It is traditional to start a new TC list project with a parade of battle-scarred warhorses, 5 & Dime!


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> A quick google search suggests that the Kakadu variations for piano trio is quite widely listed as Beethoven's Piano Trio no. 11, Ken.





KenOC said:


> There may be other sources that refer to the Kakadu Variations as Piano Trio #11, but I don't know of them. The work begins in G minor, and the overall key signature seems to be hard to find, although one source gives it as G major.





TurnaboutVox said:


> Senza sordino, the Beaux Arts Trio box set lists this:
> 
> Beethoven - Piano Trio No.11 in G major, Op.121a: 10 Variations on Wenzel Müller's song 'Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu'


When I post a list of all the pieces nominated, I will edit the Beethoven piece with it's title, Kakadu.

But what is Kakadu? Isn't that in northern Australia, the land where Crocodile Dundee comes from?



Five and Dime said:


> Not thrilled with many of these, but....





TurnaboutVox said:


> It is traditional to start a new TC list project with a parade of battle-scarred warhorses, 5 & Dime!


Thank-you for voting. Yes, the warhorses go in the first round or two, but it was nice to see the Poulenc and the Ligeti get enough nominations to go through on the first round.

By the way, in case you're all wondering. 17 pieces are in the voting round because there was a 3 way tie for 14th. I could have had you choose your top ten from the 14, but I decided on 17.


----------



## Trout

10 Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
9 Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
8 Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
7 Haydn Piano Trio no 44 E major
6 Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
5 Tchaikovsky Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
4 Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
3 Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
2 Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
1 Fauré Piano Trio in D minor


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> But what is *Kakadu*?


I believe that the English translation of the title would be "I am the tailor, *Cockatoo*"


----------



## tortkis

round 1 vote

10 Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
9 Fauré Piano Trio in D minor
8 Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
7 Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
6 Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
5 Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
4 Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
3 Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
2 Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
1 Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano


----------



## musicrom

Hope I'm allowed to vote - I missed the 1st round vote trying to get in as much piano trio listening as I could, and then I forgot about the deadline.

1. Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
2. Tchaikovsky Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
3. Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
4. Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in Em Op 67
5. Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
6. Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
7. Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
8. Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
9. Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
10. Fauré Piano Trio in D minor


----------



## senza sordino

musicrom said:


> Hope I'm allowed to vote - I missed the 1st round vote trying to get in as much piano trio listening as I could, and then I forgot about the deadline.
> 
> 1. Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
> 2. Tchaikovsky Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
> 3. Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
> 4. Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in Em Op 67
> 5. Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
> 6. Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
> 7. Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
> 8. Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
> 9. Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
> 10. Fauré Piano Trio in D minor


You most certainly are allowed to vote - thank you. I just want to confirm that I assume your top choice is #1 Schubert Piano Trio no 2? And you bottom choice of ten is the Faure?


----------



## senza sordino

My votes:

10 Shostakovitch 2
9 Dvorak 4
8 Ravel
7 Beethoven 7 Archduke
6 Brahms 1
5 Ligeti
4 Tchaikovsky
3 Poulenc
2 Schubert 1
1 Mendelssohn 2


----------



## musicrom

senza sordino said:


> You most certainly are allowed to vote - thank you. I just want to confirm that I assume your top choice is #1 Schubert Piano Trio no 2? And you bottom choice of ten is the Faure?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 1 votes:

10 Beethoven – Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke" 
9 Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8 Schubert – Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D.898 (Op. 99)
7 Ravel – Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor, M.67
6 Schubert – Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D.929 (Op. 100)
5 Poulenc – Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano, FP 43
4 Ligeti – Trio for violin, horn and piano "Hommage à Brahms"
3 Haydn - Piano Trio no 44 E major, Hob. XV/28
2 Dvorak – Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90 (B 166) "Dumky"
1 Fauré – Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120

I do love each and every one of these works, and it pains me to have to rank them against each other. But it is done!


----------



## Avey

*Votes, Round 1*

1 Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
2 Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
3 Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
4 Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
5 Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
6 Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
7 Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
8 Tchaikovsky Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
9 Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
10 Fauré Piano Trio in D minor


----------



## Genoveva

Votes, Round 1

10	-	Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
9	-	Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
8	-	Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
7	-	Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
6	-	Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
5	-	Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
4	-	Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
3	-	Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
2	-	Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
1	-	Fauré Piano Trio in D minor


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 1 Votes*

10 (votes): Tchaikovsky Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50, _In memory of a great artist_
9: Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
8: Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
7: Dvorak Piano Trio no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 _"Dumky"_
6: Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in E minor Op 67
5: Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
4: Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
3: Beethoven Piano Trio, Op. 97 _"Archduke"_
2: Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
1: Haydn piano trio no 44 E major


----------



## Chronochromie

10. Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
9. Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
8. Fauré Piano Trio in D minor
7. Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
6. Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
5. Poulenc Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano
4. Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
3. Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
2. Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
1. Mendelssohn Piano Trio no 1 in D minor, Op. 49


----------



## senza sordino

I just want to remind you that you have one day left to vote. Anyone can vote on the 17 pieces that were nominated. There have been people who nominated and didn't vote, and there have been people who voted and didn't nominate. And of course, there are people who both nominated and voted. Post #47 has the pieces on which we're voting.

26 people submitted nominations.
21 people have voted so far.

Results of the voting will be posted tomorrow, and a new nominating round will begin immediately.

(Reminder, once your post has been "liked" by me that means I've counted your vote and entered it into my Excel spreadsheet. If you edit your post after, you need to tell me explicitly)


----------



## Blancrocher

Votes, Round 1

10. Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
9. Brahms Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
8. Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
7. Brahms Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8
6. Beethoven Piano Trio no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
5. Beethoven Piano Trio no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
4. Ravel Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
3. Schubert Piano Trio no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
2. Fauré Piano Trio in D minor
1. Schubert Piano Trio no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100


Thanks, senza sordino--might as well ask me to cut off some limbs, next time.


----------



## senza sordino

*Voting Round 1 is now over.* Here are the results:

Beethoven - Trio for Piano and Strings no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"	*15 nom	125 votes*
Ravel - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor	*18 nom	110 votes*
Dvorak - Trio for Piano and Strings no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"	*18 nom	92 votes*
Brahms - Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in B major, Op. 8	*12 nom	90 votes*
Beethoven - Trio for Piano and Strings no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost	*14 nom	88 votes*
Schubert - Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100	*12 nom	84 votes*
Shostakovich Piano Trio #2 in Em Op 67	*10 nom	77 votes*
Schubert - Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99	*9 nom	76 votes*
Mendelssohn - Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in D minor, Op. 49	*14 nom	75 votes*
Poulenc: Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano	*8 nom	67 votes*
Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano	9 nom	60 votes
Brahms - Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40	*9 nom	58 votes*
Haydn piano trio no 44 E major	*8 nom	53 votes*
Tchaikovsky - Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50 *11 nom	48 votes*
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor	*9 nom	47 votes*
Mendelssohn - Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66	*9 nom	33 votes*
Brahms - Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C major, Op. 87	*8 nom	27 votes*

The following ten pieces are enshrined into the top ten

1- Beethoven - Trio for Piano and Strings no 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"
2- Ravel - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
3- Dvorak - Trio for Piano and Strings no 4 in E minor, Op. 90/B 166 "Dumky"
4- Brahms - Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in B major, Op. 8
5- Beethoven - Trio for Piano and Strings no 5 in D major, Op. 70 no 1 "Ghost
6- Schubert - Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in E flat major, D 929/Op. 100
7- Shostakovich Piano Trio #2 in Em Op 67
8- Schubert - Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in B flat major, D 898/Op. 99
9- Mendelssohn - Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10- Poulenc: Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano

The following seven pieces did not get enough votes and will need to be renominated in the next round.

Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
Brahms - Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
Tchaikovsky - Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
Mendelssohn - Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
Brahms - Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C major, Op. 87


----------



## senza sordino

*Nomination Round 2 is now open. You may nominate up to 15 works in this round. The second nomination round will close on Thursday (September 29th) afternoon at 4pm (17:00) PST (UTC-8)*


----------



## senza sordino

This is a list of the 101 pieces nominated in the first round but not enshrined.

Akhunov Sergey: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor // piano trio
André: durch
Arensky Piano trio #1 in Dm Op 32
Arensky: Trio No. 2 in F minor op. 73
Bartok Contrasts for violin, clarinet and piano Sz 111
Beethoven piano trio in C minor op 1 no 3
Beethoven Piano Trio in G Major, Op. 1, No. 2
Beethoven Piano Trio No.11 in E Flat Major
Beethoven Piano Trio No.6 in D Major
Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bertrand: Sanh
Brahms - Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms - Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
Brahms - Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Bridge - Piano Trio no. 2, H.178
Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Chausson Piano Trio in Gm Op 3
Clarke: Maya for 2 Flutes and Piano
Crumb: Vox Balaenae for Electric Flute, Cello, and Amplified Piano
Damase: Sonata en Concert for Flute, Cello, and Piano op. 17
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Doppler: Andante et Rondo for 2 Flutes and Piano op. 25
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 2
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 3
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
Feldman:For Philip Guston
Franck - Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer Beat: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Gadenstätter:Songbook
Glinka: Trio pathetique in D minor (for clarinet, piano, bassoon; or originally for cornet, ophicleide & piano)
Godard: Piano Trio in F major, Op. 72
Godard: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 32
Grieg,Andante con moto, for piano, violin and cello, EG 116
Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus
Haydn Piano Trio #39 in G
Haydn piano trio no 40 in F sharp minor
Haydn piano trio no 41 E flat Minor
Haydn piano trio no 42 in e flat major
Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
Haydn Piano Trio No. 26 in f sharp minor
Haydn Piano Trio No. 45 in E flat major, Hoboken 15/29
Haydn Piano Trio No.26 in F Sharp Minor
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams)
Hummel piano trio no 1 in E flat major op.12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Ives: Trio for piano, violin and cello
Joachim Raff - Piano Trio No.3
Joachim Raff - Piano Trio No.4
Jongen: Deux Pieces en trio Op.95 // piano trio
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Korngold - Piano Trio
Kurtág - Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d for Piano, Viola and Clarinet
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Lang: sais.
Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes // piano trio
Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D-, H.327
Mendelssohn - Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
Mendelssohn Fanny piano trio in D minor op 11
Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da camera, Op. 48 // for flute, cello, piano
Rachmaninov, Trio elegiaque No. 1
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimski Korsakov piano trio in C minor
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for Flute, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker:*Two Flutes (on the Loose)*(and with piano)
Schoenfield Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Schubert -"Notturno" for Piano and Strings in E flat major, D 897/Op. 148
Schumann Clara piano trio
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Simpson (Robert) - Trio for violin, cello and piano
Smetana Piano Trio g-minor op.15
Speech Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III (1992) for piano, viola and cello
Stockhausen: Refrain
Stroppa: Ossia
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev Piano Trio in D Op 22
Tchaikovsky - Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
Vivier: Prolifération
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63
Weinberg Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio + Horn Trio Continued


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky Piano trio #1 in Dm Op 32
Beethoven Piano Trio in G Major, Op. 1, No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
Haydn Piano Trio #39 in G
Ligeti Trio for violin, horn and piano
Mendelssohn - Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Smetana Piano Trio g-minor op.15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 2

Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 32
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major Op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
Haydn: Trio No. 39 in G major Hob 15/25 “Gypsy”
Ives: Trio for piano, violin and cello
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schoenfield Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
Tchaikovsky: Piano trio in A minor Op. 50


----------



## Balthazar

Nominations Round 2

Brahms ~ Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Bruch ~ 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
Dvořák ~ Piano Trio #3 in F minor, Op. 65
Fauré ~ Piano Trio, Op. 120
Feldman ~_ For Philip Guston_
Haydn ~ Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV:28
Lachenmann ~ _Allegro Sostenuto_ for clarinet, cello and piano
Ligeti ~ Trio for violin, horn and piano
Martinů ~ Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Mozart ~ Piano Trio #4 in E, K 542
Rachmaninov ~ _Trio élégiaque_ #2 in D minor, Op. 9
Schumann ~ Piano Trio #1 in D minor, Op. 63
Smetana ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Takemitsu ~ _Between Tides_
Weinberg ~ Piano Trio, Op. 24


----------



## pjang23

Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A minor, op. 114
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, op. 40
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 101
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 3
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Faure: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, op. 66
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola and Piano in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt"
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
Schumann: Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, Op.63


----------



## Trout

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 101
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Crumb: Vox Balaenae for Electric Flute, Cello, and Amplified Piano
Debussy: Piano Trio in G, L 3
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob.XV/28
Ives: Piano Trio
Ligeti: Trio for Horn, Violin, and Piano
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Trout

senza sordino said:


> Haydn piano trio no 40 in F sharp minor
> Haydn Piano Trio No. 26 in f sharp minor
> Haydn Piano Trio No.26 in F Sharp Minor


These are all the same piece, by the way: Haydn's Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob.XV/26.


----------



## tortkis

nominations round 2

Akhunov, Sergey: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
Furrer: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Ives: Trio for piano, violin and cello
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Schoenfield, Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III (1992) for piano, viola and cello
Takemitsu: Between Tides for violin, cello and piano
Torres, Jesús: Trío (2001) for violin, cello and piano


----------



## KenOC

Bartok: Contrasts for violin, clarinet and piano, Sz 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
Brahms: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C major, Op. 87
Godard: Piano Trio in F major, Op. 72
Godard: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 32
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major “Gypsy”
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F sharp minor
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E flat major
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, Op. 93
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat major, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> These are all the same piece, by the way: Haydn's Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob.XV/26.


Thanks for pointing this out. I haven't got a standardised way of naming all of these pieces. Any help in a standard format would be greatly appreciated. I will fix this in the excel file. It will be fixed the next time I post all the pieces nominated.


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Bertrand: _Sanh_
Crumb: _Vox Balaenae_
Feldman: _For Philip Guston_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Kurtág: _Hommage à R. Sch._
Lachenmann: _Allegro Sostenuto_
Lang: _sais._
Ligeti: _Trio For Violin, Horn And Piano_
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Takemitsu: _Between Tides_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_


----------



## Skilmarilion

senza sordino said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. I haven't got a standardised way of naming all of these pieces. Any help in a standard format would be greatly appreciated. I will fix this in the excel file. It will be fixed the next time I post all the pieces nominated.


Here we are:

*The TC Top 100+ Recommended Piano Trios List*

1. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, _"Archduke"_
2. Ravel: Piano Trio
3. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, _"Dumky"_
4. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 _"Ghost"_
6. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

n.b. titles listed as per imslp. The Ravel work actually gives no key designation. The Beethoven trios have no uniform numbering, so giving the number in brackets makes sense.


----------



## musicrom

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Clarke: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
Feldman: For Philip Guston
Glinka: Trio pathétique
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Works nominated after 1 round, but not enshrined (updated)*

_(trios for violin, cello and piano, unless otherwise stated)_

Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor 
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Bartók: Contrasts, for violin, clarinet and piano, Sz. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 83
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E major, Hob. XV/28
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Höller: Tagträume
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Kagel: Trio I
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes 
Martinů : Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E-flat major, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" 
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48 
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158 
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, cello and piano
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Schoenfield: Café Music
Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Simpson: Piano Trio
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15 
Speech: Trio Des Trios III 
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung for flute, viola and harp
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung for flute, viola and harp


The only commercial recording of it is for flute/cello/piano, but I see it is listed as an alternate version on the composer's website... hrm... I would probably rather exclude alternates..., but then, the only way to buy this piece is as a piano trio...


----------



## Skilmarilion

nathanb said:


> The only commercial recording of it is for flute/cello/piano, but I see it is listed as an alternate version on the composer's website... hrm... I would probably rather exclude alternates..., but then, the only way to buy this piece is as a piano trio...


I was updating those works quickly and missed the fact the original version isn't a piano trio!

I won't be interfering anymore - so it's up to senza. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I think we could consider including the work in its piano trio version, particularly because nathanb has said that there isn't a recorded version using the original instrumentation.


----------



## Avey

*Nominations, Round 2*

1 Korngold, Trio Op. 1
2 Schumann, Trio No. 3, Op. 110
3 Brahms, Clarinet Trio, Op. 114
4 Ives, Piano Trio (#TSIAJ)
5 Mendelssohn, Trio No. 2
6 Franck, Trio No. 1 in F-Sharp minor
7 Arensky, Trio No. 1, Op. 32
8 Rachmaninoff, Trio elegiaque No. 1
9 Debussy, Trio in G
10 Brahms, Trio No. 3, Op. 101


----------



## senza sordino

My round two nominations. I replaced three of my first round choices that had no other support with pieces that have more support. I'll nominate those in later rounds.

Arensky 1
Bartok Contrasts
Brahms 2
Bridge 2
Chausson
Dvorak 3
Fauré
Haydn 39 Gypsy
Ligeti trio for horn, violin and piano
Mendelssohn 2
Rachmaninov Trio Elegiaque 2
Saint Saëns 2
Schumann 1
Smetena
Tchaikovsky


----------



## mmsbls

Ligeti: Trio For Violin, Horn And Piano
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Tchaikovsky: Piano trio in A minor
Haydn piano trio no 44 E major
Schumann: Piano Trio 1
Schubert: Adagio in E Flat major, D897 "Notturno"
Arensky: Piano trio No. 1
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor 
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5
Henze: Adagio adagio


----------



## senza sordino

Avey said:


> *Nominations, Round 2*
> 
> 1 Korngold, Trio Op. 1
> 2 Schumann, Trio No. 3, Op. 110
> 3 Brahms, Clarinet Trio, Op. 114
> 4 Ives, Piano Trio (#TSIAJ)
> 5 Mendelssohn, Trio No. 2
> 6 Franck, Trio No. 1 in F-Sharp minor
> 7 Arensky, Trio No. 1, Op. 32
> 8 Rachmaninoff, Trio elegiaque No. 1
> 9 Debussy, Trio in G
> 10 Brahms, Trio No. 3, Op. 101


You can nominate five more pieces if you want.


----------



## StDior

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major
Chausson Piano Trio in Gm Op 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae 
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor 
Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E Hob. XV/28
Ligeti: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt"
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Smetana: Piano Trio in G Minor
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor


----------



## Nereffid

Round 2 nominations:

Bartók: Contrasts for violin, clarinet and piano, Sz.111
Beethoven: Piano trio (no.3) in C minor, op.1 no.3
Crumb: Vox balaenae
Haydn: Piano trio no.39 in G, Hob.XV:25, 'Gypsy'
Haydn: Piano trio no.44 in E, Hob.XV:28
Martinu: Piano trio no.2 in D minor, H.327
Mendelssohn: Piano trio no.2 in C minor, op.66
Mozart: Clarinet trio in E flat, K.498, 'Kegelstatt'
Mozart: Piano trio no.4 in C, K.548
Mozart: Piano trio no.5 in G, K.564
Schnittke: Piano trio
Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D.897
Smetana: Piano trio in G minor, op.15
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, op.63
Weinberg: Piano trio, op.24


----------



## Genoveva

Nominations - Round 2

1	Arensky - Piano Trio No 1 in D minor, Op. 32
2	Brahms - Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
3	Brahms - Trio for Piano and Strings No 2 in C major, Op. 87
4	Fauré - Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
5	Haydn - Piano Trio No 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
6	Mendelssohn - Trio for Piano and Strings No 2 in C minor, Op. 66
7	Mozart - Piano Trio No 5 in C major, K. 548
8	Rachmaninov - Trio élégiaque No 1
9	Rubbra - Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
10	Schubert - "Notturno" for Piano and Strings in E flat major, D 897
11	Schumann, Clara - Piano Trio Op. 17
12	Schumann, Robert - Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
13	Smetana - Piano Trio in G minor Op. 15
14	Tchaikovsky - Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50
15	Weber - Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano Op. 63

..........

My entry No 9 for Rubbra is slightly "left field" but it's a really good work that "grows" on you after a couple of listens. I am an admirer of Rubbra generally, and I think this is one of his best chamber pieces.


----------



## senza sordino

Nereffid said:


> Round 2 nominations:
> 
> Bartók: Contrasts for violin, clarinet and piano, Sz.111
> Beethoven: Piano trio (no.3) in C minor, op.1 no.3
> Crumb: Vox balaenae
> Haydn: Piano trio no.39 in G, Hob.XV:25, 'Gypsy'
> Haydn: Piano trio no.44 in E, Hob.XV:28
> Martinu: Piano trio no.2 in D minor, H.327
> Mendelssohn: Piano trio no.2 in C minor, op.66
> Mozart: Clarinet trio in E flat, K.498, 'Kegelstatt'
> *Mozart: Piano trio no.4 in C, K.548
> Mozart: Piano trio no.5 in G, K.564*
> Schnittke: Piano trio
> Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D.897
> Smetana: Piano trio in G minor, op.15
> Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, op.63
> Weinberg: Piano trio, op.24


You list of Mozart piano trios differs from my list I compiled from other people's entries and wikipedia.

From wikipedia:
Piano Trio No. 1 - Divertimento à 3 in B-flat major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 254 (1776)
Piano Trio No. 2 - Trio (Sonata) in G major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 496 (1786)
Piano Trio No. 3 - Trio in B-flat major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 502 (1786)
Piano Trio No. 4 - Trio in E major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 542 (1788)
Piano Trio No. 5 - Trio in C major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 548 (1788)
Piano Trio No. 6 - Trio in G major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 564 (1788)

Do you mean to nominate Piano trios numbers 5 & 6? Are your numbers wrong or the numbers correct and key and K numbers incorrect?


----------



## Nereffid

senza sordino said:


> You list of Mozart piano trios differs from my list I compiled from other people's entries and wikipedia.
> 
> From wikipedia:
> Piano Trio No. 1 - Divertimento à 3 in B-flat major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 254 (1776)
> Piano Trio No. 2 - Trio (Sonata) in G major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 496 (1786)
> Piano Trio No. 3 - Trio in B-flat major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 502 (1786)
> Piano Trio No. 4 - Trio in E major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 542 (1788)
> Piano Trio No. 5 - Trio in C major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 548 (1788)
> Piano Trio No. 6 - Trio in G major for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 564 (1788)
> 
> Do you mean to nominate Piano trios numbers 5 & 6? Are your numbers wrong or the numbers correct and key and K numbers incorrect?


Ack, sorry, I was going by the numbering used by ArkivMusic. I meant K.548 and K.564.


----------



## senza sordino

Nereffid said:


> Ack, sorry, I was going by the numbering used by ArkivMusic. I meant K.548 and K.564.


Got it, no problem. So your entry of K 564 is actually a new nomination for this round. As of this moment we have 85 different nominations.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Nereffid said:


> Schnittke: Piano trio


Yeah but, _String Trio _ ...


----------



## Chronochromie

Bartók: Contrasts, for violin, clarinet and piano, Sz. 111
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E major, Hob. XV/28
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, cello and piano
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Takemitsu: Between Tides


----------



## atlanteanmuse

Beethoven - Piano Trio in c minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven - Piano Trio in D "Ghost", Op. 70 No. 1
Brahms (attributed) - Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Chopin - Piano Trio in g minor, Op. 8 
Rebecca Clarke - Piano Trio (1921) 
Debussy - Piano Trio in G, L. 3
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky"), Op. 90
Haydn - Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn - Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
Mozart - Piano Trio No. 4 in E, K. 542
Clara Schumann - Piano Trio in g minor, Op. 17
Robert Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1 in d minor, Op. 63 
Robert Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2 in F, Op.80
Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2 in e minor, Op. 67


----------



## senza sordino

atlanteanmuse said:


> Beethoven - Piano Trio in c minor, Op. 1 No. 3
> Beethoven - Piano Trio in D "Ghost", Op. 70 No. 1
> Brahms (attributed) - Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
> Chopin - Piano Trio in g minor, Op. 8
> Rebecca Clarke - Piano Trio (1921)
> Debussy - Piano Trio in G, L. 3
> Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky"), Op. 90
> Haydn - Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
> Haydn - Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
> Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
> Mozart - Piano Trio No. 4 in E, K. 542
> Clara Schumann - Piano Trio in g minor, Op. 17
> Robert Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1 in d minor, Op. 63
> Robert Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2 in F, Op.80
> Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2 in e minor, Op. 67


1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166,*"Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1*"Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

Three of your nominations were enshrined in the top ten, Beethoven Ghost, Dvorak Dumky and DSCH 2. You may nominate three more pieces if you choose. I will count 12 of your pieces right now.

P.S. I will check out the Rebecca Clarke Piano trio this week. I am very intrigued.

P.P.S. There is one day and 7 hours remaining to nominate for round two.


----------



## Kivimees

Great thread to lurk in! Lots to sink one's teeth into (figuratively that is).


----------



## atlanteanmuse

senza sordino said:


> Three of your nominations were enshrined in the top ten, Beethoven Ghost, Dvorak Dumky and DSCH 2. You may nominate three more pieces if you choose. I will count 12 of your pieces right now.
> 
> P.S. I will check out the Rebecca Clarke Piano trio this week. I am very intrigued.


Whoops, sorry about that! 
Here are my additional 3 nominations:

Brahms - Piano Trio No. 2 in C, Op. 87 
Schubert - Notturno in E flat, D. 897
Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50

I grew to love the Rebecca Clarke after hearing it at a concert some years ago.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 2 Nominations*

Alfano, _Concerto_ for violin, cello and piano
Arensky, No. 1 in D minor
Brahms, Horn Trio 
Brahms, No. 3 in C minor
Bridge, No. 2

Bruch, 8 pieces for clarinet, viola and piano 
Mendelssohn, No. 2 in C minor
Part: _Mozart-Adagio_
Rachmaninov, Trio elegiaque No. 1
Rachmaninov, Trio elegiaque No. 2, _In memory of a great artist_

Saint-Saens, No. 2 in E minor
Schubert, Notturno, D. 897 
Schumann, No. 1 in D minor
Smetana, Piano Trio in G minor
Tchaikovsky, Piano Trio in A minor, _In memory of a great artist_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 2 Nominations

Haydn - Piano Trio No. 44 in E Major, Hob. XV/28
Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
Smetana - Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Dvořák - Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65
Ives - Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Roussel - Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Chausson - Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
Fauré - Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Bartók - Contrasts, for violin, clarinet and piano, Sz. 111
Bridge - Piano Trio no. 2, H.178
Ligeti - Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano "Hommage à Brahms"
Kurtág - Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d for Piano, Viola and Clarinet
Simpson (Robert) - Trio for violin, cello and piano
Saariaho - Cendres, for Alto Flute, Cello and Piano
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
(My left-field pick for this round.)


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to everyone who has nominated so far. 

For those who have not nominated, you have one more day to nominate. So far we have 19 different people nominating a total of 92 different pieces. The two leading pieces are tied at 13 nominations and they are ahead of third place by three points, not a close race. 

I have noted the couple of pieces that might not be eligible since they are arrangements for piano trio, but I haven't worried about these as they will not likely be in the voting round - we can worry about that later. I'm kicking the can down the road on that one.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E major, Hob. XV/28
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E-flat major, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" 
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Bartók: Contrasts, for violin, clarinet and piano, Sz. 111
Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano


----------



## senza sordino

*The round two nominating is now over. Please begin voting for your top ten*

From the following fifteeen trios for piano plus two other instruments, please choose your favourite ten in order from most to least. 21 people nominated a total of 94 different pieces.

The voting will end one week from today, Thursday October 6th at 3pm PST (UTC-8)

Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50


----------



## senza sordino

The following 79 pieces did not receive sufficient support to make it to the voting round and will need to be re nominated in the next rounds. 

Akhunov, Sergey*Big elegy to John Cage*(for violin, cello, piano)
Alfano,*Concerto*for violin, cello and piano
André*durch
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Beethoven Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Beethoven Piano Trio in G Major, Op. 1, No. 2
Bertrand*Sanh
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Bruch 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8*
Clarke: Piano Trio
Crumb Vox Balaenae for Electric Flute, Cello, and Amplified Piano
Dvořák Piano Trio #3 in F minor, Op. 65
Feldman For Philip Guston
Franck, Trio No. 1 in F-Sharp minor
Furrer Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Gadenstätter*Songbook
Glinka: Trio pathétique
Godard Piano Trio in F major, Op. 72
Godard Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 32
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F sharp minor
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E flat major
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hummel Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
Hummel Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Ives Trio for piano, violin and cello
Kagel Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Korngold, Trio Op. 1
Kurtág*Hommage à R. Sch.
Lachenmann Allegro Sostenuto*for clarinet, cello and piano
Lang*sais.
Martinů Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart Piano Trio #4 in E, K 542
Mozart Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano trio no.6 in G, K.564
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst*Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Part:*Mozart-Adagio
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Rachmaninoff, Trio elegiaque No. 1
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
Saint Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint Saëns: Piano Trio no. 2 E minor Op 92
Schnittke: Piano trio
Schoenfield Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
Schumann, Clara Piano Trio in G minor
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Simpson (Robert) - Trio for violin, cello and piano
Speach, Bernadette:*Trio Des Trios III (1992)*for piano, viola and cello
Stockhausen*Refrain
Stroppa*Ossia
Takemitsu Between Tides
Torres, Jesús*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
Vivier*Prolifération
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, op.63
Weinberg Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser*Quantenströmung
Zimmerli Piano Trio No. 1

(I don't know why some pieces have a star)


----------



## Guest

1. Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
2. Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
3. Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
4. Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
5. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
6. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
7. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
8. Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
9. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
10. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87


----------



## D Smith

Voting round 2

10pts Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
9pts Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
8pts Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
7pts Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
6pts Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
5pts Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
4pts Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
3pts Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
2pts Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
1pt Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63

The Debussy has long been a personal favourite of mine, even though the other works may be more ‘accomplished’.


----------



## pjang23

10 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
9 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
8 Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
7 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
6 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
5 Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
4 Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
3 Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt"
2 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
1 Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111


----------



## KenOC

10 Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
9 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
8 Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
7 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
6 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
5 Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
4 Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
3 Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
2 Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 
1 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87


----------



## Bettina

10.Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A Minor, Op. 50
9. Debussy: Piano Trio in G Major, L. 3
8. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 101
7. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
6. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C Major, Op. 87
5. Chausson: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 3
4. Bartok: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
3. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E-flat Major, K. 498
2. Schumann: Piano Trio no. 1 in D Minor, Op. 63
1. Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat Major, Op. 40


----------



## Five and Dime

10 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
9 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
8 Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt"
7 Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
6 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
5 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
4 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
3 Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
2 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
1 Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66


----------



## atlanteanmuse

10 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
9 Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
8 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
7 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
6 Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
5 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
4 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
3 Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
2 Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 
1 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3


----------



## Guest

Nekrotzar will smite you all.


----------



## Trout

10 Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
9 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
8 Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
7 Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
6 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
5 Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
4 Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
3 Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
2 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
1 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 2 Votes*

10: Tchaikovsky, Piano Trio, _In memory of a great artist_
9: Mendelssohn, No. 2
8: Smetana, Piano Trio
7: Schumann, No. 1
6: Arensky, No. 1
5: Brahms, Horn Trio
4: Brahms, No. 3
3: Chausson, Piano Trio
2: Fauré, Piano Trio
1: Ligeti, Horn Trio


----------



## hustlefan

10 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
9 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
8 Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
7 Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 
6 Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
5 Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
4 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
3 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
2 Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
1 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101


----------



## mmsbls

10	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2	
9	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor	
8	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2	
7	Schumann: Piano Trio 1	
6	Tchaikovsky: Piano trio in A minor	
5	Ligeti: Trio For Violin, Horn And Piano	
4	Haydn piano trio no 44 E major	
3	Arensky: Piano trio No. 1	
2	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor 
1	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3


----------



## senza sordino

Bettina said:


> 10.Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A Minor, Op. 50
> 9. Debussy: Piano Trio in G Major, L. 3
> 8. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 101
> 7. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
> 6. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C Major, Op. 87
> 5. Chausson: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 3
> 4. Bartok: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
> 3. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E-flat Major, K. 498
> 2. Schumann: Piano Trio no. 1 in D Minor, Op. 63
> 1. Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat Major, Op. 40


Bettina, welcome to our project. I hope you continue through all rounds of nominating and voting. The more the merrier.



nathanb said:


> Nekrotzar will smite you all.


You lost me on that one.


----------



## senza sordino

My round two votes:

10 Arensky 1
9 Bartok Contrasts
8 Ligeti
7 Chausson
6 Smetena
5 Brahms 2
4 Tchaikovsky
3 Mendelssohn 2
2 Schumann 1
1 Faure


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> You lost me on that one.


Nekrotzar is the farcical grim reaper type from Ligeti's only opera, and he will be greatly displeased if the Horn Trio is rejected again.


----------



## Chronochromie

10. Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
9. Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
8. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
7. Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
6. Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
5. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
4. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
3. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
2. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
1. Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66


----------



## pjang23

Skilmarilion said:


> *Works nominated after 1 round, but not enshrined (updated)*
> 
> _(trios for violin, cello and piano, unless otherwise stated)_
> 
> Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
> Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
> Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor
> André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
> Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
> Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
> Bartók: Contrasts, for violin, clarinet and piano, Sz. 111
> Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
> Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
> Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
> Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
> Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
> Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
> Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
> Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
> Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
> Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
> Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 83
> Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
> Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
> Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
> Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
> Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
> Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
> Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
> Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
> Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
> Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
> Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
> Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
> Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
> Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
> Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
> Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
> Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E major, Hob. XV/28
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
> Höller: Tagträume
> Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
> Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
> Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
> Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
> Kagel: Trio I
> Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
> Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
> Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
> Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
> Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
> Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
> Martinů : Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
> Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
> Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
> Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
> Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
> Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
> Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E-flat major, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
> Nyman: The Photography of Chance
> Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
> Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
> Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
> Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
> Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
> Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
> Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158
> Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
> Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, cello and piano
> Saariaho: Light & Matter
> Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
> Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
> Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
> Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
> Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
> Schoenfield: Café Music
> Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
> Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
> Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
> Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
> Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
> Simpson: Piano Trio
> Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
> Speech: Trio Des Trios III
> Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
> Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
> Takemitsu: Between Tides
> Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
> Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
> Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
> Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
> Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
> Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung for flute, viola and harp
> Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano





senza sordino said:


> The following 79 pieces did not receive sufficient support to make it to the voting round and will need to be re nominated in the next rounds.
> 
> Akhunov, Sergey*Big elegy to John Cage*(for violin, cello, piano)
> Alfano,*Concerto*for violin, cello and piano
> André*durch
> Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2
> Auerbach: Piano Trio
> Beethoven Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
> Beethoven Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
> Beethoven Piano Trio in G Major, Op. 1, No. 2
> Bertrand*Sanh
> Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
> Brahms Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
> Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
> Bridge Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
> Bruch 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
> Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8*
> Clarke: Piano Trio
> Crumb Vox Balaenae for Electric Flute, Cello, and Amplified Piano
> Dvořák Piano Trio #3 in F minor, Op. 65
> Feldman For Philip Guston
> Franck, Trio No. 1 in F-Sharp minor
> Furrer Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
> Gadenstätter*Songbook
> Glinka: Trio pathétique
> Godard Piano Trio in F major, Op. 72
> Godard Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 32
> Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
> Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F sharp minor
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E flat major
> Henze: Adagio adagio
> Hummel Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
> Hummel Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
> Ives Trio for piano, violin and cello
> Kagel Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
> Korngold, Trio Op. 1
> Kurtág*Hommage à R. Sch.
> Lachenmann Allegro Sostenuto*for clarinet, cello and piano
> Lang*sais.
> Martinů Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
> Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
> Mozart Piano Trio #4 in E, K 542
> Mozart Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
> Mozart: Piano trio no.6 in G, K.564
> Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
> Oehring & Ter Schiphorst*Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
> Part:*Mozart-Adagio
> Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
> Rachmaninoff, Trio elegiaque No. 1
> Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
> Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio
> Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
> Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
> Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
> Saint Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
> Saint Saëns: Piano Trio no. 2 E minor Op 92
> Schnittke: Piano trio
> Schoenfield Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
> Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
> Schumann, Clara Piano Trio in G minor
> Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
> Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 110
> Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
> Simpson (Robert) - Trio for violin, cello and piano
> Speach, Bernadette:*Trio Des Trios III (1992)*for piano, viola and cello
> Stockhausen*Refrain
> Stroppa*Ossia
> Takemitsu Between Tides
> Torres, Jesús*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
> Vivier*Prolifération
> Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, op.63
> Weinberg Piano Trio, Op. 24
> Wohlhauser*Quantenströmung
> Zimmerli Piano Trio No. 1
> 
> (I don't know why some pieces have a star)


Would it be possible to keep a cumulative list of nominated works from all past rounds instead of just from the previous round? It would be great to have all past nominations in one place, and at the end of the project we like to keep a list of honorable mentions for all the works which don't make the final list.


----------



## senza sordino

pjang23 said:


> Would it be possible to keep a cumulative list of nominated works from all past rounds instead of just from the previous round? It would be great to have all past nominations in one place, and at the end of the project we like to keep a list of honorable mentions for all the works which don't make the final list.


Yes, I've already got a page ready for this, all pieces nominated but not enshrined. At the end of each voting round I will have the entire list of pieces nominated but not enshrined. Five pieces from this round of voting will need to be added. At the start of a nominating round there will be the complete list, there will be the entire list for reference.

At the end of a nominating round I want to list all the pieces nominated in that round but didn't get the votes to go on to the voting round.


----------



## StDior

10 pts Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
9 pts Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
8 pts Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
7 pts Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
6 pts Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
5 pts Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
4 pts Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
3 pts Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
2 pts Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
1 pt Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)


----------



## Genoveva

Round 2 votes

10	-	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
9	-	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
8	-	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
7	-	Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
6	-	Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
5	-	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
4	-	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
3	-	Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
2	-	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
1	-	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87


----------



## Nereffid

Round 2 votes:

10 (points). Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
9. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
8. Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
7. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
6. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
5. Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
4. Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
3. Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
2. Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
1. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50


----------



## senza sordino

There are still three days to vote. Please let me know if you think the voting phase is too long. Do you all need a week to vote? It seems easier to nominate and vote on the same day of the week, but perhaps this is more time than is required.


----------



## tortkis

senza sordino said:


> There are still three days to vote. Please let me know if you think the voting phase is too long. Do you all need a week to vote? It seems easier to nominate and vote on the same day of the week, but perhaps this is more time than is required.


I think 1 week is good. At this stage, there are many famous works, but later there will be more and more not-well-known works and it would be nice to have enough time to listen to all the works. The period was perfect for me during the previous one.


----------



## Avey

*Round 2, Votes*

10 Mendelssohn - Trio No. 2 
9 Arensky - Trio No. 1
8 Brahms - Trio No. 3, Op. 101
7 Tchaikovsky - Trio in A minor, Op. 50
6 Debussy - Piano Trio
5 Fauré - Trio in D minor
4 Mozart - Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498
3 Smetana - Trio in G minor, Op. 15
2 Bartók - Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
1 Brahms - Horn Trio


----------



## tortkis

round 2 votes

10(pts) Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
9 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
8 Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
7 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
6 Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
5 Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
4 Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
3 Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
2 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
1 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28


----------



## Five and Dime

_*2:
*_
10 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
9 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
8 Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
7 Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
6 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
7 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
4 Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
3 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
2 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
1 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101


----------



## senza sordino

Five and Dime said:


> 10 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
> 9 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
> 8 Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt"
> 7 Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
> 6 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
> 5 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
> 4 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
> 3 Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
> 2 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
> 1 Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66





Five and Dime said:


> _*2:
> *_
> 10 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
> 9 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
> 8 Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
> 7 Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
> 6 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
> 7 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
> 4 Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
> 3 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
> 2 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
> 1 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101


Five and Dime,

You've voted twice this round. Did you want me to change your votes? I can do this, though reluctantly because your previous votes have already been tallied. You can't vote twice, but I can change your vote. Please advise. Nothing will happen until I get some direction.


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 2 Voting*

10. Haydn ~ Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV:28
9. Schumann ~ Piano Trio #1 in D minor, Op. 63
8. Smetana ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
7. Fauré ~ Piano Trio, Op. 120
6. Ligeti ~ Trio for violin, horn and piano
5. Mozart ~ Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
4. Chausson ~ Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
3. Mendelssohn ~ Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
2. Brahms ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
1. Brahms ~ Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40


----------



## Five and Dime

senza sordino said:


> Five and Dime,
> 
> You've voted twice this round. Did you want me to change your votes? I can do this, though reluctantly because your previous votes have already been tallied. You can't vote twice, but I can change your vote. Please advise. Nothing will happen until I get some direction.


Oh yikes! My brain must be fried. Darn that Zika!

Please keep the original vote.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 2 votes:


10. Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
9. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
8. Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
7. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
6. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
5. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
4. Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
3. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
2. Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
1. Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66


----------



## mmsbls

senza sordino said:


> There are still three days to vote. Please let me know if you think the voting phase is too long. Do you all need a week to vote? It seems easier to nominate and vote on the same day of the week, but perhaps this is more time than is required.


I'm not sure anyone needs the full week for nominating or voting now, but I think it will become more useful when the major works have been selected. I have about 50 works lined up, but every round works are nominated that I do not know. Furthermore, after the next round or so, I'll have to get more works lined up in order to nominate in later rounds. That will take more listening. If these were the only works I will be listening to in the coming weeks, perhaps it wouldn't require a week to listen, but I have a huge list of other works demanding attention. Overall I'm happy with the week for nominations and week for voting.


----------



## Blancrocher

1. Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
2. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
3. Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
4. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
5. Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
6. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
7. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 
8. Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
9. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
10. Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano


----------



## senza sordino

Blancrocher said:


> 1. Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
> 2. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
> 3. Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
> 4. Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
> 5. Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
> 6. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
> 7. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
> 8. Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
> 9. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
> 10. Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano


Do you mean that Faure is your top piece with top points and Ligeti is your bottom choice with 1 point? Or the other way around? If I don't hear from you, I will assume Faure is your top choice and manually change the values.


----------



## senza sordino

*The voting for round two is now over* 21 people voted. I hope there is no confusion and errors. Some people report their votes differently, which is confusing.

The following is our top twenty enshrined list:

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke" *15 nom	125 votes*
2	Ravel: Piano Trio	*18	110*
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166,*"Dumky"	*18	92*
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8	*12	90*
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1*"Ghost"	*14	88*
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929	*12	84*
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67	*10	77*
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898	*9	76*
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49	*14	75*
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43	*8	67*

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63	*14 nom	103 votes*
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor	*14	98*
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50	*11	85*
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano	*10	84*
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101	*7	82*
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28	*9	81*
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66	*10	78*
18	Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)	*7	75*
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111	*8	73*
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3	*8	72*

The following five pieces did not receive a sufficient number of votes to be enshrined and will need to be renominated in subsequent rounds.

Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3


----------



## senza sordino

The following is the list of all the pieces nominated but not enshrined, including the five pieces not enshrined from voting in round two.

Pieces ever nominated but not enshrined
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor*
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Bartók: Contrasts, for violin, clarinet and piano, Sz. 111
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 83
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8*
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Clarke: Piano Trio
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E major, Hob. XV/28
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Henze: Adagio adagio
Höller: Tagträume
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Kagel: Trio I
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinů : Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano trio no.6 in G, K.564
Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E-flat major, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"*
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part:*Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48*
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, cello and piano
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schnittke: Piano trio
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Schoenfield: Café Music
Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Simpson: Piano Trio
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15*
Speech: Trio Des Trios III*
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
Torres, Jesús*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung for flute, viola and harp
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Zimmerli Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

*Nomination Round 3 is now open. You may nominate up to 15 works in this round. The third nomination round will close on Thursday (October 13th) afternoon at 3pm (17:00) PST (UTC-8)*


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Bertrand: _Sanh_
Crumb: _Vox Balaenae_
Feldman: _For Philip Guston_
Furrer: _Aer_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Kurtág: _Hommage à R. Sch._
Lachenmann: _Allegro Sostenuto_
Lang: _sais._
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Takemitsu: _Between Tides_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
*
To senza sordino: *I have withdrawn the Wohlhauser nomination since it is apparently a secondary arrangement. While the only recording may be of this arrangement, I would prefer not to go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Trout

Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 1/3
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
Ives: Piano Trio
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch., for clarinet, viola, and piano
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
Schnittke: Piano Trio
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

I have made a mistake with the list of nominations, it includes pieces that made it to the enshrined list. I will fix it tomorrow 
Sorry for this


----------



## Five and Dime

15 Lovelies:

Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130

Durosoir: Piano Trio in B minor
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Martinů : Trio for flute, cello & piano, H. 300
Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29

Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob. XV/27
Mozart Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart Piano Trio No. 3 in Bb major, K. 502
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15


----------



## pjang23

senza sordino said:


> The following five pieces did not receive a sufficient number of votes to be enshrined and will need to be renominated in subsequent rounds.
> 
> Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40


Wow 

Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A minor, op. 114
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, op. 40
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, op. 87
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 3
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 158
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello (1998) 
Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
Schumann, C: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63


----------



## Genoveva

senza sordino said:


> The following is the list of all the pieces nominated but not enshrined, including the five pieces not enshrined from voting in round two.


It seems to include the winners from round 2.


----------



## Skilmarilion

nathanb said:


> *To senza sordino: *I have withdrawn the Wohlhauser nomination since it is apparently a secondary arrangement. While the only recording may be of this arrangement, I would prefer not to go down that rabbit hole.


If the composer's arranged it themselves (i.e. it isn't merely a transcription) then I thought it'd be cool? Seems like that's what's going on with the Schnittke.


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> If the composer's arranged it themselves (i.e. it isn't merely a transcription) then I thought it'd be cool? Seems like that's what's going on with the Schnittke.


A fair point. Maybe don't delete it yet. But delete that "flute, viola and harp" note there because it's triggering me


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 3

Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
Haydn: Trio No. 39 in G major Hob 15/25 “Gypsy”
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schoenfield Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)


----------



## Five and Dime

Five and Dime said:


> 15 Lovelies:
> 
> Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
> Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
> Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
> Cras: Piano Trio in C
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
> 
> Durosoir: Piano Trio in B minor
> Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
> Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
> Martinů : Trio for flute, cello & piano, H. 300
> Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29
> 
> Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
> Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
> Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
> Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15


*Senza:
*
Please add:
Jongen: Piano Trio Op.10
in place of:
Martinů : Trio for flute, cello & piano, H. 300

I'm currently getting blown away by the Jongen. Music this good deserves immediate recognition!


----------



## senza sordino

My apologies, I was in a rush yesterday and posted the list of pieces nominated but not enshrined without deleting the pieces most recently enshrined. Thanks for letting me know. Please don't hesitate to let me know if there are errors. 

There are 107 pieces here. Sometimes the formatting gets lost and changes when I cut and paste from excel to here. I don't know why that asterisk sometimes appears.

Pieces ever nominated but not enshrined
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor*
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 83
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8*
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Clarke: Piano Trio
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Henze: Adagio adagio
Höller: Tagträume
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Kagel: Trio I
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinů : Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano trio no.6 in G, K.564
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part:*Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48*
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, cello and piano
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schnittke: Piano trio
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Schoenfield: Café Music
Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Simpson: Piano Trio
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15*
Speech: Trio Des Trios III*
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Torres, Jesús*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Zimmerli Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

My round three nominations:

Arensky Piano Trio no 1 in Dm
Brahms Piano Trio no 2 in C
Brahms Piano Trio for Horn, cello and piano in Eb
Bridge Piano Trio no 2 H. 178
Chausson Piano Trio in Gm
Clarke: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio no 3 
Haydn Piano Trio no 39 in G, Hob XV/25
Hummel Piano Trio no 6in Eb, Op 93
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano 
Rachmaninov Trio elegiaque no 2 in Dm
Saint Saens Piano Trio no 1 in F
Smetena Piano Trio in Gm
Tanayev Piano Trio in D Op 22


----------



## Trout

D Smith said:


> Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120





senza sordino said:


> 12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor


*cough cough cough


----------



## atlanteanmuse

Round 3 nominations: 

Beethoven: Piano Trio in G, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio (1921) 
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Avey

*Round 3 Nomsnomnomnom*

1 Korngold, Trio Op. 1
2 Schumann, Trio No. 3, Op. 110
3 Brahms, Clarinet Trio, Op. 114
4 Ives, Piano Trio (#TSIAJ)
5 Franck, Trio No. 1 in F-Sharp minor
6 Arensky, Trio No. 1, Op. 32
7 Rachmaninoff, Trio elegiaque No. 1
8 Brahms, Trio No. 3, Op. 101
9 Smetana, Trio in G minor
10 Bruch, Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, Piano
11 Dvorak, No. 3
12 Martinu - Trio No. 2
13 Schnittke - Trio 
14 Bridge - Trio No. 2
15 --------------------


----------



## musicrom

I think this might be my last entry in this list - I just can't keep up... but I look forward to see the nominations and the completed list in the future.

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Clarke: Piano Trio
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## StDior

Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 3 Nominations*

Alfano - _Concerto_ for violin, cello and piano
Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1 
Brahms - Horn Trio 
Bridge - Piano Trio No. 2
Bruch - 8 pieces for clarinet, viola and piano

Chausson - Piano Trio
Gorecki - _Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik'_ for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Part - _Mozart-Adagio_
Rachmaninov - Trio elegiaque No. 1
Rachmaninov - Trio elegiaque No. 2, _In memory of a great artist_

Saint-Saens - Piano Trio No. 2 
Schnittke - Piano Trio
Schubert - Notturno, D. 897 
Schumann - Piano Trio No. 3
Smetana - Piano Trio


----------



## tortkis

round 3 nominations

Akhunov, Sergey: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Furrer: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Ives: Trio for piano, violin and cello
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Schoenfield, Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III (1992) for piano, viola and cello
Takemitsu: Between Tides for violin, cello and piano
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D Major, Op. 22


----------



## senza sordino

musicrom said:


> I think this might be my last entry in this list - I just can't keep up... but I look forward to see the nominations and the completed list in the future.
> 
> Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
> Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
> Auerbach: Piano Trio
> Clarke: Piano Trio
> D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
> Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
> Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
> Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
> Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
> Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
> Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
> Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
> Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1


I hope you can continue to nominate in later rounds. Only some of your nominations will be enshrined in this round, maybe none. Who knows? You are welcome to keep on nominating your favourite pieces in subsequent rounds as they slowly get enshrined. You don't have to nominate 15 pieces.

I've been off the grid this week-end. It's a long weekend here (Bank Holiday) . I will start compiling and counting your nominations tomorrow. The nominating for this round ends in three days.


----------



## Genoveva

Round 3 Nominations

1	-	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
2	-	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
3	-	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
4	-	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
5	-	Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No. 1
6	-	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
7	-	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
8	-	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
9	-	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
10	-	Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
11	-	Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
12	-	Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
13	-	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
14	-	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
15	-	Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano Op. 63


----------



## Chronochromie

Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, cello and piano
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63


----------



## senza sordino

To all of you who have already nominated pieces in this round, thank-you. So far 15 people have nominated 95 different piano trios. We have a few leaders but not a clear choice of 15 or so pieces to vote on. 

There are two days left to nominate in this round. Our numbers are down a bit this round. Please feel free to nominate as many pieces as you feel you can, you do not have to nominate 15 different pieces from 15 different composers in different eras in all styles. All nominations are welcome.

P.S. There is currently a seven way tie for twelfth place.


----------



## mmsbls

Arensky: Piano trio No. 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2
Bridge: Piano Trio 1 
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor 
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor
Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello
Schubert: Adagio in E Flat major, D897 "Notturno"
Schumann: Piano Trio 2
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 3 nominations:


Smetana - Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Saint-Saëns - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
Dvořák - Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65
Ives - Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Reger - Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
Roussel - Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Chausson - Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
Bridge - Piano Trio no. 2, H.178
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Kurtág - Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d for Piano, Viola and Clarinet
Schnittke - Piano Trio (1992, arr. composer from his string trio, 1985)
Simpson (Robert) - Trio for violin, cello and piano
Saariaho - Cendres, for Alto Flute, Cello and Piano
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Birtwistle - Trio (2011)


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 3 Nominations*

Brahms ~ Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Bruch ~ 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
Chausson ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
Dvořák ~ Piano Trio #3 in F minor, Op. 65
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Feldman ~ _For Philip Guston_
Lachenmann ~ _Allegro Sostenuto_ for clarinet, cello and piano
Martinů ~ Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Mozart ~ Piano Trio #3 in Bb, K 502
Mozart ~ Piano Trio #4 in E, K 542
Rachmaninov ~ _Trio élégiaque_ #2 in D minor, Op. 9
Rihm ~ _Fremde Szenen_ I-II-III
Smetana ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
Takemitsu ~ Between Tides
Weinberg ~ Piano Trio, Op. 24


----------



## Bettina

Thanks for welcoming me to the project last week, senza sordino! Also, thanks for working so hard to keep track of all the data! Here are my nominations for this round:

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G Major, Hob. XV/25
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C Major, Op. 87
Beethoven: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat Major, Op. 70 No. 2
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3 in F Minor, Op. 65
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C Major, K. 548
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92


----------



## senza sordino

Bettina said:


> Thanks for welcoming me to the project last week, senza sordino! Also, thanks for working so hard to keep track of all the data! Here are my nominations for this round:
> 
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G Major, Hob. XV/25
> Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C Major, Op. 87
> Beethoven: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 1 No. 3
> Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat Major, Op. 70 No. 2
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3 in F Minor, Op. 65
> Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C Major, K. 548
> Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92


Thanks again for nominating. I will count your nominations tomorrow, and then I will "like" your post. When a post is "liked" that means the nominations have been counted. I'm doing that counting at work on my work computer, just don't tell my boss.

Thanks everyone so far who has nominated. There are less than 24 hours to make nominations for round three. Voting for the enshrined list for numbers 21 through 30 will then begin.


----------



## Nereffid

Round 3 nominations:

Arensky: Piano trio no.1 in D minor, op.32
Beethoven: Piano trio in C minor, op.1 no.3
Crumb: Vox balaenae
Haydn: Piano trio in G, H:15/25
Hummel: Piano trio in E, op.83
Martinu: Piano trio no.2 in D minor, H.327
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Mozart: Piano trio in C, K.548
Mozart: Piano trio in G, K.564
Saariaho: Cendres
Schnittke: Piano trio
Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D.897
Smetana: Piano trio in G minor, op.15
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, op.63
Weinberg: Piano trio, op.24


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8*
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to all of you who have nominated. 

The voting isn't finished yet, there's another 6 hours to go. But here's my problem. There are 12 pieces with 6 or more nominations. Do we vote on the top ten of twelve?

Or......

There is a nine way tie for 13th place. There are nine pieces with 5 nominations each. Do we vote for ten pieces out of 21?


----------



## Trout

senza sordino said:


> Thank-you to all of you who have nominated.
> 
> The voting isn't finished yet, there's another 6 hours to go. But here's my problem. There are 12 pieces with 6 or more nominations. Do we vote on the top ten of twelve?
> 
> Or......
> 
> There is a nine way tie for 13th place. There are nine pieces with 5 nominations each. Do we vote for ten pieces out of 21?


I think we should err on the closer (to 15) and smaller number when in doubt, which would be 12 in this case.

Another idea, which hopefully won't be seen as a big rule change, is to look at those pieces tied that may miss the voting round and see whether they have received a higher number of votes in a previous round (in this case if any of the 9 tied have received 6 or more votes before). Perhaps then order them by the highest number of past nominations (and maybe also taking into account how long ago that highest round was, like giving preference to those that received 6 nominations in the last round rather than in the first round). Then add pieces from this list to the voting round pieces in order until either that list is exhausted or we've hit a certain cap (15?).


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> I think we should err on the closer (to 15) and smaller number when in doubt, which would be 12 in this case.
> 
> Another idea, which hopefully won't be seen as a big rule change, is to look at those pieces tied that may miss the voting round and see whether they have received a higher number of votes in a previous round (in this case if any of the 9 tied have received 6 or more votes before). Perhaps then order them by the highest number of past nominations (and maybe also taking into account how long ago that highest round was, like giving preference to those that received 6 nominations in the last round rather than in the first round). Then add pieces from this list to the voting round pieces in order until either that list is exhausted or we've hit a certain cap (15?).


That's a good idea. I like it. I'll check the previous rounds.


----------



## senza sordino

*The nominating for round three is now over* The following twelve pieces have made it to the voting round. There was a nine way tie for 13th place. And no fair way to promote any one of those pieces based on previous nominating rounds. I have given you the alphabetical list, not the order of most to least nominations.

Please vote on the following pieces. Pick your top ten pieces. It is really helpful for me if you write your entries in the following format

*The voting round will end one week from today at this time, October 20th at 3pm PST (UTC-8)*

10 Top choice
9 second choice
...
1 bottom choice.

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
Ives: Piano Trio
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15


----------



## senza sordino

The following 96 pieces did not get sufficient number of nominations to make it to the voting round and will need to be renominated. At the end of the third voting round I will publish the entire list of all pieces not enshrined but nominated, including the two pieces from the third voting round that will not be enshrined. So far, we collectively have nominated and enshrined over 130 piano trios, impressive I think.

Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
André:*durch
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bertrand:*Sanh
Birtwistle - Trio (2011)
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms, Trio No. 3, Op. 101
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio 1*
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke: Piano Trio
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Crumb:*Vox Balaenae
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39*
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B minor
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Feldman:*For Philip Guston
Franck, Trio No. 1 in F-Sharp minor
Furrer:*Aer
Gadenstätter:*Songbook
Gervasoni:*Rigirio
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki -*Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik'*for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob. XV/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
Hummel: Piano trio no 5 in E, op.83
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Piano Trio Op.10
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Kurtág:*Hommage à R. Sch.
Lachenmann:*Allegro Sostenuto
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
Lang:*sais.
Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano*
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst:*Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Part -*Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Rachmaninoff, Trio elegiaque No. 1
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 158
Reger - Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schnittke: Piano Trio
Schoenfield Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Schumann, C: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G major, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson (Robert) - Trio for violin, cello and piano
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III (1992) for piano, viola and cello
Stockhausen:*Refrain
Stroppa:*Ossia
Takemitsu:*Between Tides
Tanayev Piano Trio in D Op 22
Vivier:*Prolifération
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 3 votes:

10. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
9. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
8. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
7. Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
6. Ives: Piano Trio
5. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
4. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
3. Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
2. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
1. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 3

10 Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
9 Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
8 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
7 Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
6 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
5 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
4 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
3 Ives: Piano Trio
2 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
1 Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897


----------



## Trout

10 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
9 Ives: Piano Trio
8 Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
7 Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
6 Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
5 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
4 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40
3 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
2 Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
1 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3


----------



## Guest

10 Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
9 Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
8 Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
7 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
6 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
5 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
4 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
3 Ives: Piano Trio
2 Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
1 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3

(1) Did I do it right according to your formatting? "10" is not my 10th choice by my 1st choice?

(2) Am I correct in assuming that we're using the traditional format for voting in which voters who vote for fewer than 10 pieces have less impact in terms of points? Because I don't even remember a couple of the pieces I just voted for...


----------



## senza sordino

nathanb said:


> 10 Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
> 9 Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
> 8 Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
> 7 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
> 6 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
> 5 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
> 4 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
> 3 Ives: Piano Trio
> 2 Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
> 1 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
> 
> (1) Did I do it right according to your formatting? "10" is not my 10th choice by my 1st choice?
> 
> (2) Am I correct in assuming that we're using the traditional format for voting in which voters who vote for fewer than 10 pieces have less impact in terms of points? Because I don't even remember a couple of the pieces I just voted for...


1) yes, thank-you. It is correct, because in the excel spreadsheet I will replace 10 Brahms with 10....and 4 Smetena with a 4. It's easier than replacing the numbers in reverse order. You're saving me some time, and for that I thank-you.

2) Yes, if you vote for nine of the pieces your top vote gets nine points. If you vote for only one piece then it gets one point.

3) I'm at home now, and I'll count your vote tomorrow


----------



## hustlefan

10 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
9 Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
8 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
7 Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in Dm Op 32
6 Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
5 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65
4 Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
3 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
2 Ives: Piano Trio
1 Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 3 votes*

10 - Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
9 - Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
8 - Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
7 - Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
6 - Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
5 - Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
4 - Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
3 - Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
2 - Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
1 - Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
9 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
8 Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
7 Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
6 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
5 Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
4 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
3 Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
2 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
1 Ives: Piano Trio


----------



## mmsbls

10	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2	
9	Schubert: Adagio in E Flat major, D897 "Notturno"	
8	Arensky: Piano trio No. 1	
7	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor 
6	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor	
5	Saariaho: Cendres for alto flute, piano, and cello	
4	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor	
3	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor	
2	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano	
1	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3


----------



## Five and Dime

*Round 3 Votes
*
10 Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
9 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
8 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
7 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
6 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
5 Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
4 Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
3 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
2 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
1 Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40


----------



## senza sordino

My round three voting

10 pts Arensky 1
9 Chausson 
8 Rachmaninov 2
7 Smetena 
6 Bridge 2
5 Dvorak 3
4 Brahms Horn
3 Brahms 2
2 Brahms Clarinet 
1 Saariaho Cendres


----------



## Avey

*Round 3, Votes*

10 Arensky
9 Dvorak 
8 Ives
7 Brahms - Clarinet Trio
6 Smetana
5 Chausson
4 Bridge
3 Schubert


----------



## pjang23

10 Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114 -- Should've been in ages ago
9 Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40 -- Ditto
8 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
7 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
6 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
5 Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
4 Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
3 Ives: Piano Trio
2 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15 
1 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130


----------



## Genoveva

Round 3 Votes

10 - Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D 897	
9 - Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op 15	
8 - Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op 9	
7 - Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130	
6 - Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op 32	
5 - Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
4 - Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op 114
3 - Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op 87
2 - Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op 40
1 - Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H 178


----------



## senza sordino

Avey said:


> *Round 3, Votes*
> 
> 10 Arensky
> 9 Dvorak
> 8 Ives
> 7 Brahms - Clarinet Trio
> 6 Smetana
> 5 Chausson
> 4 Bridge
> 3 Schubert


Avey:

Thank-you for voting. I've adjusted your points. Because you only voted for 8 pieces, your vote totals are 8 through 1, Arensky gets 8 points, Dvorak 7 points ....... and Schubert 1 point.

Anyone:
We are close to a tie for tenth place. What happens in that event? Break the tie based on the number of nominations is my best guess. What happened in the past?

Thank-you to everyone who has voted so far. Yes, I admit this round was probably a bit simpler than others because we are only eliminating two pieces from the nominating round. Most of the regulars have already voted. But we will keep the one week for voting. I think it keeps things simpler if the turn around day and time is the same for the entire process - Thursdays in the afternoon (for my time zone).

There are three days and six hours left to vote. Anyone is welcome too vote (who hasn't done so already in this round). All votes are welcome, and the more votes we get, the less likely we have a tie vote.

Thank-you


----------



## Bettina

Here are my votes for Round 3:

10.Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C Major, Op. 87
9. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A Minor, Op. 114
8. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65
7. Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat Major, Op. 40
6. Chausson: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 3
5. Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque No 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
4. Schubert: Notturno in E-flat Major, D. 897
3. Smetana: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 15
2. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 32
1. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## Nereffid

senza sordino said:


> We are close to a tie for tenth place. What happens in that event? Break the tie based on the number of nominations is my best guess. What happened in the past?


This is what I decided for the Pre-1700 list:


> 1. The work that has been voted for most often wins.
> 2. If works are still tied, they'll be compared on a vote-by-vote basis; the one preferred by the most people wins.
> 3. If they're still tied after that, the work that received the most nominations in the nomination round wins.
> 4. If they're still tied, I'll just toss a coin!


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you all who have voted so far in round three. I'm bumping this and reminding you who haven't voted yet that there are 22 hours left to vote. 

Thanks


----------



## Chronochromie

10. Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
9. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
8. Ives: Piano Trio
7. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
6. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
5. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
4. Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897 
3. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
2. Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
1. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9


----------



## Nereffid

10. Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
9. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15 
8. Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
7. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
6. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
5. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
4. Ives: Piano Trio
3. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
2. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
1. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3


----------



## Blancrocher

10. Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
9. Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
8. Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
7. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
6. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
5. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15 
4. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
3. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
2. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
1. Ives: Piano Trio


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 3 Voting*

10. Dvořák ~ Piano Trio #3 in F minor, Op. 65
9. Smetana ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
8. Rachmaninov ~ Trio élégiaque #2 in D minor, Op. 9
7. Brahms ~ Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
6. Chausson ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
5. Schubert ~ Notturno in E flat, D. 897
4. Ives ~ Piano Trio
3. Saariaho ~ Cendres 
2. Brahms ~ Horn Trio
1. Bridge ~ Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## tortkis

round 3 votes

10(pts) Ives: Piano Trio
9 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
8 Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
7 Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
6 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
5 Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
4 Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
3 Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
2 Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
1 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Three Voting is now over*
Thank-you to all who voted. Here are your results:

Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15	*15 nominations	116 votes*
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32	*11	95*
Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40	*10	94*
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9 *9	93*
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130	*9	91*
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114	*7	89*
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3	*10	85*
Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano	*7	80*
Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897 * 6	79*
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87	*9	73*

and the two pieces that did not receive the sufficient number of votes to be enshrined:
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178	*8 nominations	71 votes*
Ives: Piano Trio	*7 nominations	60 votes*

Our top 30 pieces are:
1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166,*"Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1*"Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87


----------



## senza sordino

The following is a list of all the pieces nominated in all three rounds but not enshrined in the top 30. 
Pieces ever nominated but not enshrined
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor*
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 83
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8*
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Clarke: Piano Trio
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Henze: Adagio adagio
Höller: Tagträume
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Kagel: Trio I
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinů : Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano trio no.6 in G, K.564
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part:*Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48*
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schnittke: Piano trio
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Schoenfield: Café Music
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Simpson: Piano Trio
Speech: Trio Des Trios III*
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Torres, Jesús*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Zimmerli Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Four nominating is now open. Please nominate up to 15 pieces for piano plus any two combinations of instruments. Round four nominating will end one week from today Thursday October 27th at 3 pm PST (UTC-8)*


----------



## Guest

Ctrl+C + Ctrl+V

André: _durch_
Bertrand: _Sanh_
Crumb: _Vox Balaenae_
Feldman: _For Philip Guston_
Furrer: _Aer_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Kurtág: _Hommage à R. Sch._
Lachenmann: _Allegro Sostenuto_
Lang: _sais._
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Takemitsu: _Between Tides_
Vivier: _Prolifération_


----------



## Trout

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 1/3
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello, and piano
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Clarke: Piano Trio
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2 in B, op. 37
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
Ives: Piano Trio
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch., for clarinet, viola, and piano
Schnittke: Piano Trio
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Weinberg: Piano Trio, op. 24


----------



## atlanteanmuse

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke: Piano Trio
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## pjang23

Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Crumb: Vox balaenae
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93 <--- Do give this a listen!
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 158
Schumann, C: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## hustlefan

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 83
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Mozart: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G major, K. 496
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano


----------



## StDior

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Khachaturian Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano (1932)
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano (Dharamraj/Dufallo/Lin version)
Zimmermann: Présence. Ballet blanc en cinq scènes


----------



## tortkis

round 4 nominations

Akhunov, Sergey: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Furrer: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Ives: Trio for piano, violin and cello
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Schoenfield, Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2, for violin, cello and piano (1987)
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III (1992) for piano, viola and cello
Takemitsu: Between Tides for violin, cello and piano
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D Major, Op. 22


----------



## senza sordino

My round four nominations 

Bridge: Piano Trio no 2 H178
Chopin: Piano Trio in Gm Op 8
Clarke: Piano Trio
Crumb: Vox Balaenae
Haydn: Piano Trio no 39 in G Hob XV/25 "Gypsy"
Hummel: Piano Trio no 6 in Eb Op 93
Lalo: Piano Trio in Am Op 26
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in Dm
Milhaud: Suite for clarinet, violin and piano Op 157b
Pierne, Piano Trio Op 45
Rachmaninov: Trio Elegiaque no 1 in Gm
Roussel: Piano Trio in Eb Op 2
Saint Saëns: Piano Trio no 1 in F Op 18
Tanayev: Piano Trio in D Op 22
Zemlinsky: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in Dm, Op 3


----------



## mmsbls

Bridge: Piano Trio 2
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano
Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor Op. 65
Elfrida Andree: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5
Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor
Schumann: Piano Trio 2
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Stockhausen: Refrain
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev Piano Trio in D
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor


----------



## senza sordino

mmsbls said:


> Bridge: Piano Trio 2
> Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano
> Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor Op. 65
> Elfrida Andree: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major
> Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6
> Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5
> Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor
> Schumann: Piano Trio 2
> Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
> Stockhausen: Refrain
> Takemitsu: Between Tides
> Taneyev Piano Trio in D
> Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
> York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor


Dvorak 3 is no 25 on the enshrined list. It had enough votes in round three to be enshrined. You can replace your nomination. Tomorrow I will compile your nominations.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> Dvorak 3 is no 25 on the enshrined list. It had enough votes in round three to be enshrined. You can replace your nomination. Tomorrow I will compile your nominations.


Tomorrow? 

Edit: Ah, you don't mean that nominations will close tomorrow! Phew.


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> Tomorrow?


I mean I will enter mmsbls' nominations into the computer, the nominations still continue until Thursday. Don't panic


----------



## Avey

*Round 4, Nominations*

1 Korngold, Trio Op. 1
2 Schumann, Trio No. 3, Op. 110
3 Ives, Piano Trio (#TSIAJ)
4 Franck, Trio No. 1 in F-Sharp minor
5 Rachmaninoff, Trio elegiaque No. 1
6 Bruch, Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, Piano
7 Martinu - Trio No. 2
8 Schnittke - Trio 
9 Bridge - Trio No. 2
10 Beach - Trio Op. 150

(...don't have five more I feel comfortable with...)


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 4


Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Haydn: Trio No. 39 in G major Hob 15/25 “Gypsy”
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G major, K. 496
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schoenfield Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22


----------



## mmsbls

senza sordino said:


> Dvorak 3 is no 25 on the enshrined list. It had enough votes in round three to be enshrined. You can replace your nomination. Tomorrow I will compile your nominations.


Sorry for your extra work. Please replace Dvorak 3 with Beach: Piano Trio in A minor.


----------



## Nereffid

Round 3 nominations:

Beethoven: Piano trio in C minor, op.1 no.3
Bridge: Piano trio no.2
Crumb: Vox balaenae
Haydn: Piano trio in G, H:15/25
Hummel: Piano trio no.6 in E flat, op.93
Ives: Piano trio
Martinu: Piano trio no.2 in D minor, H.327
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Mozart: Piano trio in B flat, K.502
Mozart: Piano trio in C, K.548
Mozart: Piano trio in G, K.564
Roussel: Piano trio in E flat, op.2
Schnittke: Piano trio
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, op.63
Weinberg: Piano trio, op.24


----------



## Genoveva

Nereffid said:


> Round 3 nominations:


We're up to round 4.


----------



## Genoveva

Round 4 Nominations

Beethoven: Piano Trio in G major, Op 1 No 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio in C minor, Op 1 No 3
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Franck: Piano Trio, Op 1 No 1
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Lalo: Piano Trio No 3 in A minor
Mozart: Piano Trio No 5 in C major, K 548
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No 1 in G minor
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op 68
Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No 3 in G minor, Op 110
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano Op 63


----------



## Genoveva

mmsbls said:


> ...
> ...
> York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor


I do already have this York Bowen work as luck would have it, and agree that it's good. I was thinking of nominating it for this round but the Farrenc work (no 15 in preference on my list) just pipped it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Nereffid

Genoveva said:


> We're up to round 4.


The perils of copy and paste!


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 4 Nominations*

Alfano: _Concerto_ for violin, cello and piano
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2
Bruch: 8 pieces for clarinet, viola and piano 
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8

Górecki: _Lerchenmusik (Recitatives and Ariosos)_ for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Grieg: _Andante con moto_, EG. 116
Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_
Rachmaninov: Trio elegiaque No. 1 in G minor
Rihm: _Fremde Szenen I-III_

Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Schnittke: Piano Trio
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 8


----------



## senza sordino

I made a small mistake on a previous post. Not a serious error. After each voting round, I list the entire list of all pieces nominated but not enshrined. I didn't add the new pieces nominated in round three to the overall list. Here is the list of 119 pieces nominated in all three rounds but not enshrined:

All pieces nominated in all rounds but not enshrined

Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor*
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Birtwistle - Trio (2011)
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms, Trio No. 3, Op. 101
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 83
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8*
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Clarke: Piano Trio
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39*
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B minor
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gervasoni:*Rigirio
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki -*Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik'*for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Henze: Adagio adagio
Höller: Tagträume
Hummel: Piano trio no 5 in E, op.83
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Kagel: Trio I
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinů : Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano trio no.6 in G, K.564
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part:*Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48*
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*
Reger - Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schnittke: Piano trio
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Schoenfield: Café Music
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson: Piano Trio
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Speech: Trio Des Trios III*
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Torres, Jesús*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Zimmerli Piano Trio No. 1

Please, if you notice any errors. Please don't hesitate to point them out to me. 

Reminder: there are now two days and six hours left to nominate in round four.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I think that Frank Bridge's Piano Trio no. 1 has also been nominated, by mmsbls in round 3, senza sordino.


----------



## Trout

Yes and a few other things:

- Beethoven's Piano Trio No. 1 was nominated in round 1
- Brahms' 3rd is already in
- Cras's Piano Trio was nominated in round 3
- Durosoir's B minor trio appears twice
- Duruflé's Prélude, Récitatif et Variations was nominated in round 3
- Hyde's Fantasy Trio, op. 26 was nominated in round 3
- Jongen's Piano Trio, op. 10 was nominated in round 3


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think that Frank Bridge's Piano Trio no. 1 has also been nominated, by mmsbls in round 3, senza sordino.





Trout said:


> Yes and a few other things:
> 
> - Beethoven's Piano Trio No. 1 was nominated in round 1
> - Brahms' 3rd is already in
> - Cras's Piano Trio was nominated in round 3
> - Durosoir's B minor trio appears twice
> - Duruflé's Prélude, Récitatif et Variations was nominated in round 3
> - Hyde's Fantasy Trio, op. 26 was nominated in round 3
> - Jongen's Piano Trio, op. 10 was nominated in round 3


I'm really sorry about this. I don't have a good system for listing all the pieces nominated but not enshrined in all rounds. I have a list of pieces nominated from each round and then I append to the overall list by looking. It's easy to miss pieces. I will fix this as soon as possible.

I am confident in the accuracy of the nominating, voting and enshrined list.

Thank-you to all of you who have already nominated in this current round. A reminder to those who haven't nominated yet, you have one day and five hours to nominate in round four. Fewer people have nominated in this round. At the rate we're losing people, it might be difficult to sustain this project for ten rounds to make a list of 100 piano trios.


----------



## Five and Dime

15 Round 4 Lovelies:

Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Clarke: Piano Trio
Cras: Piano Trio in C

Durosoir: Piano Trio in B minor
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Martinů : Trio for flute, cello & piano, H. 300
Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48*

Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92


----------



## mmsbls

senza sordino said:


> Thank-you to all of you who have already nominated in this current round. A reminder to those who haven't nominated yet, you have one day and five hours to nominate in round four. Fewer people have nominated in this round. At the rate we're losing people, it might be difficult to sustain this project for ten rounds to make a list of 100 piano trios.


If we make it to 50, wonderful. If we make it further, even better. You're doing a great job, and the rest of us are having a lot of fun. We'll keep moving on, listening to lots of great works, and creating this useful list. We'll see how far we get.


----------



## Genoveva

mmsbls said:


> If we make it to 50, wonderful. If we make it further, even better. You're doing a great job, and the rest of us are having a lot of fun. We'll keep moving on, listening to lots of great works, and creating this useful list. We'll see how far we get.


I agree. I think that 50 is a more realistic target. I've enjoyed this thread a great deal, and would like to congratulate the OP for doing a splendid job so far.


----------



## Chronochromie

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Trio No. 39 in G major Hob 15/25 “Gypsy”
Ives: Piano Trio, S. 86
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 4 nominations:

Haydn - Piano Trio No. 39 in G, Hob. XV/25 "Gypsy"
Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 1/3
Hummel - Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, Op. 93
Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Saint-Saëns - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
Ives - Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Roussel - Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Clarke - Piano Trio
Bridge - Piano Trio no. 2, H.178
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Stockhausen - Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Kurtág - Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d for Piano, Viola and Clarinet
Schnittke - Piano Trio (1992, arr. Composer)
Takemitsu - Between Tides for violin, cello and piano
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III

I have dropped one or two trios which had not garnered any support, but they'll be back in later rounds! Meanwhile my left-field pick for this round is a wonderful Stockhausen piece - I hope you'll accept a work scored for piano and 2x3 timpani.


----------



## Nereffid

Genoveva said:


> I agree. I think that 50 is a more realistic target. I've enjoyed this thread a great deal, and would like to congratulate the OP for doing a splendid job so far.


+1

(15 characters: I mean I agree, not that I think the target should be 51!)

ETA: Actually looking back over recent posts I think there's enough voters still in it to justify going some distance beyond 50.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke - Piano Trio (1992, arr. Composer)
Haydn - Piano Trio No. 39 in G, Hob. XV/25 "Gypsy"
Ives - Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello, and amplified piano
Kurtág - Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d for Piano, Viola and Clarinet
Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8*
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Takemitsu: Between Tides
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"


----------



## Bettina

Nominations for Round 4:

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat Major, Op. 70 No. 2
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G Major, Hob. XV/25
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 1 No. 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat Major, Op. 93
Brahms: Piano Trio in A Major, Op. posth.


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 4 Nominations*

Alkan ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30 
Bruch ~ 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Feldman ~ _For Philip Guston_
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 40 in F sharp minor, Hob XV/26
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat Major, Hob. XV/29
Lachenmann ~ _Allegro Sostenuto_ for clarinet, cello and piano
Martinů ~ Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Mozart ~ Piano Trio #3 in Bb, K 502
Mozart ~ Piano Trio #4 in E, K 542
Rachmaninov ~_ Trio élégiaque_ #1 in G minor
Rihm ~ _Fremde Szenen_
Schumann ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Takemitsu ~ _Between Tides_
Weinberg ~ Piano Trio, Op. 24

(Note: I would be keen to keep going to 100!)


----------



## senza sordino

Just some information to pass along. There is still a couple of hours to go before the end of the nominating round. 

Round one: 26 people nominated 111 pieces, and 22 people voted
Round two: 20 people nominated 94 pieces, and 21 people voted
Round three: 21 people nominated 108 pieces, and 19 people voted
Round four: 20 people so far have nominated 108 pieces. 

When you include the 30 pieces so far enshrined, we've collectively nominated over 150 different piano trios. Except for the initial enthusiasm of round one nominating, our numbers have been fairly consistent. I think we can make it to 100. I hope we make it to 100. It's been a very interesting project so far.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I hoped that this project would go well beyond 50 piano trios - and I have confidence that it will. A group of 20 or so obsessive enthusiasts should be able to generate a really useful and interesting list for future reference - yes, I know, to another 20 future amateur enthusiasts, but still!


----------



## senza sordino

*The nominating for round four is now over. *The following sixteen pieces have made it to the voting round. (It was either eleven or sixteen pieces to vote on, there was a five way tie for twelfth place.) I have given you the alphabetical list, not the order of most to least nominations.

Please vote on the following pieces. Pick your top ten pieces. It is really helpful for me if you write your entries in the following format
10 Top choice
9 second choice
...
1 bottom choice

If you only vote for nine pieces, your top choice gets nine points (not ten). If you only vote for one piece your top choice gets one point etc.

*The voting round will end six days from today at this time, Wednesday November 2nd at 3pm PST (UTC-8). One day less this time* I'm busy at work next Thursday. Do you mind if we shorten this voting round by one day? Round five nominations can have one extra day so we return to Thursdays as our turn around day. If this is a problem, please let me know.

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Crumb: Vox Balaenae
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Ives: Piano Trio
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
Schnittke: Piano Trio
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Takemitsu: Between Tides


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> *The voting round will end six days from today at this time, Wednesday November 2nd at 3pm PST (UTC-8). One day less this time I'm busy at work next Thursday. Do you mind if we shorten this voting round by one day? Round five nominations can have one extra day so we return to Thursdays as our turn around day. If this is a problem, please let me know. *


*

This isn't a problem for me, Senza.*


----------



## Bettina

TurnaboutVox said:


> This isn't a problem for me, Senza.


This isn't a problem for me either. Thank you so much, Senza, for developing and leading this project! I'm really enjoying the process of becoming more familiar with the piano trio genre.


----------



## D Smith

Wednesday not a problem for me either, obviously 

Round 4 voting

10 Ives: Piano Trio
9 Takemitsu: Between Tides
8 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
7 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
6 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
5 Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
4 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
3 Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
2 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
1 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Trout

I think I too can handle the moved deadline... I'm really enjoying the project so far! Senza, if you're ever too busy to count votes or anything, I'd be happy to help. I've been more or less tracking votes anyway so it'd be no extra burden.

10 Ives: Piano Trio
9 Schnittke: Piano Trio
8 Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
7 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
6 Crumb: Vox Balaenae
5 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
4 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, op. 92
3 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
2 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
1 Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor


----------



## hustlefan

10 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
9 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
8 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
7 Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
6 Ives: Piano Trio
5 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
4 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
3 Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
2 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
1 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92


----------



## pjang23

Thanks again for doing a great job, senza sordino. As piano chamber music is my favorite genre, you can totally count me in for 100 and beyond, and I think we have enough participation to pull it off.

10 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93 <--- Do give this masterpiece a listen!
9 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
8 Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
7 Crumb: Vox Balaenae
6 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
5 Takemitsu: Between Tides 
4 Ives: Piano Trio
3 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
2 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
1 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25


----------



## Bettina

Round 4 votes:

10. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 1 No. 3
9. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat Major, Op. 93
8. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G Major, Hob. XV/25
7. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
6. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G Minor, Op. 110
5. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
4. Crumb: Vox Balaenae
3. Takemitsu: Between Tides
2. C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 17
1. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178


----------



## senza sordino

Round four votes

10 Bridge
9 Hummel 6
8 Roussel
7 Rachmaninov 1
6 Haydn 39
5 Saint Saëns 2
4 Crumb Voice of the Whale
3 LvB 3
2 Takemitsu
1 Clara Schumann

I found the voting to be challenging in this round.


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Crumb: Vox Balaenae
9 Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
8 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
7 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
6 Ives: Piano Trio
5 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
4 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
3 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
2 Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
1 Takemitsu: Between Tides


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 4 votes:*

10: Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
9: Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
8: Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, op. 92
7: Schnittke: Piano Trio
6: Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
5: Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
4: Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
3: Crumb: _Vox Balaenae_
2: Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
1: Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3


----------



## Guest

10: Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
9: Takemitsu: Between Tides
8: Crumb: Vox Balaenae
7: Schnittke: Piano Trio
6: Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
5: Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
4: Ives: Piano Trio
3: Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
2: Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
1: Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to everyone who has voted so far. We've had nine people vote so far, we usually get about 20 voters in each round. There are two points separating positions 9 through 12 on our voting. It's a close one.

This post is to remind you that there is one less day to vote in this round. I'm busy on Thursday evening with parent teacher conferences, my 12 hour day. I will post the votes on Wednesday. There are two days left to vote.


----------



## Nereffid

Round 4 votes:

10 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
9 Crumb: Vox Balaenae
8 Schnittke: Piano Trio
7 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
6 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
5 Ives: Piano Trio
4 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
3 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
2 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
1 Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.


----------



## atlanteanmuse

Round 4 votes:

10 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
9 Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
8 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
7 Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
6 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
5 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
4 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
3 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
2 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
1 Takemitsu: Between Tides


----------



## mmsbls

10	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
9	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major
8	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6
7	Takemitsu: Between Tides
6	Bridge: Piano Trio 2
5	Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano
4	Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor
3	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2
2	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3
1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 4 votes:

10. Bridge - Piano Trio no. 2, H.178
9. Kurtág - Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d for Piano, Viola and Clarinet 
8. Ives - Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano 
7. Schnittke - Piano Trio (1992, arr. Composer) 
6. Roussel - Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
5. Takemitsu - Between Tides for violin, cello and piano
4. Haydn - Piano Trio No. 39 in G, Hob. XV/25 "Gypsy"
3. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 1/3
2. Saint-Saëns - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
1. Hummel - Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93


----------



## senza sordino

Thanks for your votes. 13 people so far have voted in this fourth round, we normally have about 20 people voting. There is one day left to vote. And to make things interesting: at this moment in time there is a four way tie for ninth place.


----------



## Tchaikov6

10.Beethoven- C Minor 
9. Rachmaninov
8. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
7. Schnittke: Piano Trio
6.Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
5. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
4. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
3. Ives: Piano Trio
2. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
1. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93

I probably sound like an idiot but how does voting even work? I am a new member.


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 4 Voting*

10. Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
9. Takemitsu: Between Tides
8. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
7. Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
6. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
5. Crumb: Vox Balaenae
4. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
3. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
2. Schnittke: Piano Trio
1. Ives: Piano Trio


----------



## Blancrocher

10. Crumb: Vox Balaenae
9. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
8. Schnittke: Piano Trio
7. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
6. Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
5. Ives: Piano Trio
4. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
3. Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
2. Takemitsu: Between Tides 
1. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikov6 said:


> 10.Beethoven- C Minor
> 9. Rachmaninov
> 8. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
> 7. Schnittke: Piano Trio
> 6.Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
> 5. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
> 4. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
> 3. Ives: Piano Trio
> 2. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
> 1. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
> 
> I probably sound like an idiot but how does voting even work? I am a new member.


Thanks for your vote. Your top choice will get 10 points, your second choice will get 9 points etc. I will count your votes tomorrow when I return to work. Please look at the very first page to see how nominating and voting works. Welcome to our project. I hope you can continue through all ten projected rounds.


----------



## Chronochromie

10. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
9. Takemitsu: Between Tides
8. Ives: Piano Trio
7. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
6. Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
5. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
4. Schnittke: Piano Trio
3. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
2. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
1. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25


----------



## Genoveva

Round 4 Votes

10	-	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
9	-	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
8	-	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
7	-	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
6	-	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
5	-	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
4	-	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
3	-	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
2	-	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
1	-	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25


----------



## Skilmarilion

Re: Hummel, imslp lists op. 93 as *Piano Trio No.7 in E♭ Major (1822)*.

http://imslp.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_Johann_Nepomuk_Hummel

Some LvB-style brackets may be required. :tiphat:


----------



## Tchaikov6

Thank you for creating this, it must be a lot of work.


----------



## pjang23

Skilmarilion said:


> Re: Hummel, imslp lists op. 93 as *Piano Trio No.7 in E♭ Major (1822)*.
> 
> http://imslp.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_Johann_Nepomuk_Hummel
> 
> Some LvB-style brackets may be required. :tiphat:


Hmm... quoting from Wikipedia


> Op. 3a, Trio for Violin, Violoncello, and Piano, No. 1, in B♭ major (1792). Not described as a trio by the composer, and not included in otherwise complete sets.


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Four Voting is now over* Some of you are not going to like the results, but this is what we chose:

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178	*10 nominations	79 votes*
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3	*7	78*
33	Ives: Piano Trio	*9	70*
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110	*7	69*
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25	*9	68*
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae	*7	66*
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92	*6	64*
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides	*8	62*
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor	*7	61*
40	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17	*7	60*

and the following six pieces did not receive enough votes to be enshrined and will need to be renominated if you want them to be enshrined.

Schnittke: Piano Trio	*6 nominations	59 votes*
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.	*7	56*
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83	*6	56*
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93	*6	51*
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2	*7	49*
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1	*6	42*


----------



## senza sordino

Here is our top 40 enshrined list:

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166,*"Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1*"Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17


----------



## senza sordino

Here is a list of 109 pieces nominated, but not enshrined. Some pieces have been nominated in all four rounds but not received enough nominations to make it to the nominating round. Some pieces show up in one round, not in the next then again in the round after. 

All Pieces nominated but not enshrined
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor*
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Birtwistle - Trio (2011)
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio 1*
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 83
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8*
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Clarke: Piano Trio
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39*
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B minor
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gervasoni:*Rigirio
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki -*Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik'*for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Henze: Adagio adagio
Höller: Tagträume
Hummel: Piano trio no 5 in E, op.83
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Kagel: Trio I
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinů : Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano trio no.6 in G, K.564
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part:*Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48*
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*
Reger - Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schnittke: Piano trio
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Schoenfield: Café Music
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson: Piano Trio
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Speech: Trio Des Trios III*
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Torres, Jesús*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Zimmerli Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Five nominating is now open* Please nominate up to 15 different works for piano trio, any two instruments plus piano. *This round will end eight days from now on Thursday November 10th*. By that time, the USA election will be over and we can then concentrate on more pressing matters of piano trios and chamber music. Please feel free to choose from the list above of previously nominated pieces or choose some different pieces.


----------



## pjang23

Really miss having ranked nominations. It made it much easier to emphasize particular works and gauge other voter's enthusiasm behind particular works (i.e. which listening suggestions to prioritize). Equal-weighted votes effectively throws away that information. Oh well, I guess we can go back to that for another project.






Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93 <-- Do give this masterpiece a listen!
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 158
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83 
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B-flat major, K. 502
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, op. 35
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano


FYI, I'm not sure why these wouldn't be two different works? Composed four years apart according to wikipedia, and I don't even recall their recordings being back to back on that naxos disc...


----------



## Tchaikov6

1. Hummel: Piano Trio No.6
2. Mozart: Piano Trio No.2
3. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6, Op. 70, No.2
4. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.1, Op. 1, No.1
5. Haydn: Piano Trio in D Major, Hob XV:24
6. Chopin: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op.8
7. Schumann: Piano Trio No.2
8. Dvorak: Piano Trio No.1
9. Shostakovitch: Piano Trio No.1
10. Arensky: Piano Trio No.2
11. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1
12. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.4, Op.11
13. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.2, Op.1, No.2
14. Haydn: Piano Trio in G Major, Hob.XV:25
15. Mozart: Piano Trio No.3


----------



## senza sordino

nathanb said:


> FYI, I'm not sure why these wouldn't be two different works? Composed four years apart according to wikipedia, and I don't even recall their recordings being back to back on that naxos disc...


I don't know anything about this piece and its composer. I am happy to add it as two separate pieces. I am not picky or pedantic about which pieces are eligible, as long as there is a piano and two other instruments. Please feel free to nominate how you see fit. If you want to nominate it as two separate pieces, please do so.


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikov6 said:


> 1. Hummel: Piano Trio No.6
> 2. Mozart: Piano Trio No.2
> 3. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6
> 4. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.1
> 5. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24
> 6. Chopin: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op.8
> 7. Schumann: Piano Trio No.2
> 8. Dvorak: Piano Trio No.1
> 9. Shostakovitch: Piano Trio No.1
> 10. Arensky: Piano Trio No.1
> 11. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1
> 12. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.4
> 13. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.2
> 14. Haydn: Piano Trio No.25
> 15. Mozart: Piano Trio No.3


Arensky Piano Trio no 1 is #22 on our enshrined list. You may substitute this for another piece or I can nominate 14 piano trios for you. BTW, there maybe some dispute about the numbering of the Beethoven and Haydn trios. If you could add the catalogue number as well to avoid any confusion, that'd be great. Thanks.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Sorry, I will change that.


----------



## Trout

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Clarke: Piano Trio
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat, op. 93
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch., for clarinet, viola, and piano
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
Schnittke: Piano Trio
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Weinberg: Piano Trio, op. 24
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence, for piano trio


----------



## D Smith

Round 5 Nominations

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Chopin: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op.8
Franck: Piano Trio Op.1 no. 1
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G major, K. 496
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schoenfield Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, op. 35


----------



## StDior

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 http://classical-music-online.net/en/production/80249
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Khachaturian Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano (1932)
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano (Dharamraj/Dufallo/Lin version) http://classical-music-online.net/en/production/12490
Zimmermann: Présence. Ballet blanc en cinq scènes


----------



## Nereffid

Round 5 nominations:

Bruch: Eight pieces for clarinet, viola and piano, op.83
Grieg: Andante con moto in C minor
Henze: Adagio Adagio
Hummel: Piano trio no.6 in E flat, op.93
Kurtág: Hommage a R. Sch.
Martinu: Piano trio no.2 in D minor, H.327
Martinu: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano
Mozart: Piano trio in C major, K.548
Mozart: Piano trio in G, K.564
Mozart: Piano trio in B flat major, K.502
Part: Mozart-Adagio
Roussel: Piano trio in E flat, op.2
Schnittke: Piano trio
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, op.63
Weinberg: Piano trio, op.24


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Bertrand: _Sanh_
Feldman: _For Philip Guston_
Furrer: _Aer_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Kurtág: _Hommage à R. Sch._
Lachenmann: _Allegro Sostenuto_
Lang: _sais._
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Sørensen: _Phantasmagoria_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikov6 said:


> 1. Hummel: Piano Trio No.6
> 2. Mozart: Piano Trio No.2
> 3. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6, Op. 70, No.2
> 4. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.1, Op. 1, No.1
> 5. Haydn: Piano Trio in D Major, Hob XV:24
> 6. Chopin: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op.8
> 7. Schumann: Piano Trio No.2
> 8. Dvorak: Piano Trio No.1
> 9. Shostakovitch: Piano Trio No.1
> 10. Arensky: Piano Trio No.2
> 11. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1
> 12. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.4, Op.11
> 13. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.2, Op.1, No.2
> *14. Haydn: Piano Trio in G Major, Hob.XV:25*
> 15. Mozart: Piano Trio No.3


Haydn G major, Hob XV: 25 is his 39th piano trio which was enshrined in the previous round, #35. You currently have 14 nominations, you may add another. Post 287 has the entire list of 40 enshrined works. Post 288 has a list of works previously nominated by others but not enshrined. Or you may nominate a completely new work.


----------



## Tchaikov6

1. Hummel: Piano Trio No.6
2. Mozart: Piano Trio No.2
3. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6, Op. 70, No.2
4. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.1, Op. 1, No.1
5. Haydn: Piano Trio in D Major, Hob XV:24
6. Chopin: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op.8
7. Schumann: Piano Trio No.2
8. Dvorak: Piano Trio No.1
9. Shostakovitch: Piano Trio No.1
10. Arensky: Piano Trio No.2
11. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1
12. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.4, Op.11
13. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.2, Op.1, No.2
14. Haydn: Piano Trio in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
15. Mozart: Piano Trio No.3


----------



## senza sordino

Tchaikov6 said:


> 1. Hummel: Piano Trio No.6
> 2. Mozart: Piano Trio No.2
> 3. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6, Op. 70, No.2
> 4. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.1, Op. 1, No.1
> 5. Haydn: Piano Trio in D Major, Hob XV:24
> 6. Chopin: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op.8
> 7. Schumann: Piano Trio No.2
> 8. Dvorak: Piano Trio No.1
> 9. Shostakovitch: Piano Trio No.1
> 10. Arensky: Piano Trio No.2
> 11. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1
> 12. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.4, Op.11
> 13. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.2, Op.1, No.2
> *14. Haydn: Piano Trio in G Major, Hob.XV:11*
> 15. Mozart: Piano Trio No.3


From what I can see from your previous list and this list you have substituted the Haydn in bold. According to wikipedia and youtube, this is the Piano Trio #24 in Eb Major Hob. XV:11. Could you check please? I find the catalogue numbers of the Haydn pieces quite confusing. And he wrote a lot of high quality piano trios, which doesn't help either. Don't rush, I won't be back at my computer to add this until Monday, and the nominating round isn't over until Thursday. 
Thanks


----------



## Five and Dime

Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Clarke: Piano Trio
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B minor

Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Martinů : Trio for flute, cello & piano, H. 300
Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48

Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92


----------



## Genoveva

senza sordino said:


> From what I can see from your previous list and this list you have substituted the Haydn in bold. According to wikipedia and youtube, this is the Piano Trio #24 in Eb Major Hob. XV:11. Could you check please? I find the catalogue numbers of the Haydn pieces quite confusing.
> Thanks


The first number is the (musicologist) Robbins Landon number, which is based on chronological order. The "Hob" number is the number as listed in the earlier produced (musicologist) Hoboken catalogue.

Similar numbering problems exist with various other composers, e.g. for Michael Haydn some sources use the "MH" numbering, and others use "P" (Perger). For C P E Bach some use "Wq" and others use "H". For Vivaldi there are various notations including "RV" and "Op". For Schubert, there is "D" and "Op".

No doubt there are many more different systems, but these are the ones that seem to cause the most confusion when, say, a radio broadcast refers to a Vivaldi Concerto using its Op number rather than the more usual "RV" notation.

As for Joseph Haydn's piano trios, radio presenters sometimes get confused over the correct numbering, saying things like "here is Haydn's piano trio No 28" when in fact they mean No 44 on the Robbins Landon system which is the usual way of referring to them if they are preceded by "number ..."


----------



## Tchaikov6

I am so sorry for the confusion, I edited the post it is actually the e-flat major, Hob 11.


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 5 Nominations*

Alkan ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30 
Bruch ~ 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Feldman ~ _For Philip Guston_
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob XV/27
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat Major, Hob. XV/29
Kurtág ~ _Hommage à R. Sch. _
Lachenmann ~ _Allegro Sostenuto_ for clarinet, cello and piano
Lalo ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op 26
Martinů ~ Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Mozart ~ Piano Trio #3 in Bb, K 502
Mozart ~ Piano Trio #4 in E, K 542
Rihm ~ _Fremde Szenen_
Ustvolskaya ~ Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Weinberg ~ Piano Trio, Op. 24


----------



## Chronochromie

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
Martinu: Piano trio no.2 in D minor, H.327
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart: Piano Trio in B flat major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio in E major, K. 542
Rihm: Fremde Szenen
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schnittke: Piano Trio
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 5 nominations*

Alfano: _Concerto_ for violin, cello and piano
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Bruch: 8 pieces for clarinet, viola and piano
Chopin: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor

Franck: Piano Trio No. 1 in F-sharp minor
Górecki: _Lerchenmusik (Recitatives and Ariosos)_ for clarinet, cello and piano
Grieg: _Andante con moto_, EG. 116
Gubaidulina: _Quasi Hoquetus_, for viola, bassoon and piano
Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_

Rihm: _Fremde Szenen I-III_
Roussel: Piano Trio 
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major 
Schnittke: Piano Trio
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor


----------



## mmsbls

Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, viola and piano
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus
Henze: Adagio Adagio
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schumann: Piano Trio 2
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Stockhausen: Refrain
Taneyev Piano Trio in D
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24


----------



## senza sordino

Five and Dime said:


> Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
> Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
> Clarke: Piano Trio
> Cras: Piano Trio in C
> Durosoir: Piano Trio in B minor
> 
> Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
> Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
> Martinů : Trio for flute, cello & piano, H. 300
> Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29
> Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
> 
> Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
> Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
> Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
> *Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92*


This second piano trio of Saint Saens was enshrined in the previous vote at number 37. Please choose another piece. Saint Saens' first piano trio has not been enshrined.


----------



## atlanteanmuse

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Brahms: Piano Trio in A, Op. posth. (Anh. 4/5) 

Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30

Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart Piano Trio #3 in Bb major, K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

My fifteen nominations:

Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello and piano
Chopin: Piano Trio in Gm
Clarke: Piano Trio
Hummel: Piano Trio no 6
Lalo Piano Trio no 3 in Am
Martinu Piano Trio no 2
Fanny Mendelssohn Piano Trio in Dm Op 11
Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano
Mozart Piano Trio no 4 K. 542
Roussel Piano Trio Op 2
Pierne Piano Trio Op 45
Saint Saens Piano Trio no 1
Shostakovich Piano Trio no 1
Tanayev Piano Trio in D Op 22
Zemlinsky Trio for Clarinet, cello and piano


----------



## tortkis

round 5 nominations

Akhunov, Sergey: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Furrer: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Rihm: Fremde Szenen
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Schoenfield, Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2, for violin, cello and piano
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D Major, Op. 22
Torres, Jesús: Trío for violin, cello and piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon and piano
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinů : Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Schnittke: Piano trio
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano


----------



## Bettina

Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat Major, Op. 70 No. 2
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major, Op. 18
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C Major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G Major, K. 564
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Clarke: Piano Trio
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F Major, Op. 80
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat Major, Op. 93
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C Major, Hob 15/27
Franck: Piano Trio, Op. 1 No. 1
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26


----------



## TurnaboutVox

5th Round nominations:


Beethoven - Piano Trio in E-flat Major, Op. 70 No. 2
Hummel - Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, Op. 93
Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26
Pierné - Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Roussel - Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Clarke - Piano Trio
Martinů - Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello
Stockhausen - Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Kurtág - Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d for Piano, Viola and Clarinet
Schnittke - Piano Trio (arr. Composer)
Lachenmann - Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III


Can I commend to all who are interested, Robert Simpson's excellent Horn trio - it really is an enjoyable piece.


----------



## senza sordino

You have 24 hours left to nominate. Anyone is welcome to nominate (except those who already have). So far nineteen people have nominated 106 different pieces. That's one or two fewer than typical. 

Nomination Round #1 26 people nominated 111 pieces
Voting Round #1 22 people voted

Nomination Round #2 20 people nominated 94 pieces
Voting Round #2 21 people voted.

Nomination Round #3 21 people nominated 108 pieces
Voting Round #3 19 people voted

Nomination Round #4 20 people nominated 108 pieces
Voting Round #4 18 people voted

Nomination Round #5 19 people so far have nominated 106 pieces


Currently there is a six way tie for 12th place. I'm not sure whether to have the voting round a choice of 11 pieces, or 17. Unless more people nominate and break our tie, the voting round might just be "facilitator's prerogative"


----------



## Trout

I think our cutoff for the last few voting rounds was 6 nominations, so maybe we should be consistent and stick with that if given the choice between 6 and 7 or between 5 and 6 nominations for the cutoff.


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> I think our cutoff for the last few voting rounds was 6 nominations, so maybe we should be consistent and stick with that if given the choice between 6 and 7 or between 5 and 6 nominations for the cutoff.


I don't understand. I've only participated in one previous recommended list. Do you mean that for round six and beyond, people nominate only six pieces, rather than the fifteen they have been nominating? Do we still vote on a group of ten for round six and beyond?


----------



## Trout

senza sordino said:


> I don't understand. I've only participated in one previous recommended list. Do you mean that for round six and beyond, people nominate only six pieces, rather than the fifteen they have been nominating? Do we still vote on a group of ten for round six and beyond?


No, I mean that for our voting list, the cutoff of the last few rounds has been including all pieces that have received 6 or more nominations, right? For the pre-1700s list, we used 5 nominations as a consistent cutoff point for most of the later voting rounds and it seemed to work, in my opinion. I think until participation or consensus drops to require lowering the threshold to 5 nominations, we should stick with 6.


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> No, I mean that for our voting list, the cutoff of the last few rounds has been including all pieces that have received 6 or more nominations, right? For the pre-1700s list, we used 5 nominations as a consistent cutoff point for most of the later voting rounds and it seemed to work, in my opinion. I think until participation or consensus drops to require lowering the threshold to 5 nominations, we should stick with 6.


Got it thank-you for your help


----------



## Genoveva

Round 5 Nominations

Beethoven: Piano Trio in G major, Op 1 No 2
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Franck: Piano Trio, Op 1 No 1
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Lalo: Piano Trio No 3 in A minor
Mozart: Piano Trio No 5 in C major, K 548
Roussel: Piano Trio Op 2
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Schumann: Piano Trio No 2, Op 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No 3 in G minor, Op 110
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano Op 63


----------



## senza sordino

Genoveva said:


> Round 5 Nominations
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Trio in G major, Op 1 No 2
> Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
> Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
> Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
> Franck: Piano Trio, Op 1 No 1
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob XV/26
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
> Lalo: Piano Trio No 3 in A minor
> Mozart: Piano Trio No 5 in C major, K 548
> Roussel: Piano Trio Op 2
> Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
> Schumann: Piano Trio No 2, Op 80
> *Schumann: Piano Trio No 3 in G minor, Op 110*
> Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
> Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano Op 63


This Schumann piece was already enshrined at #34. I entered 14 pieces for your nomination round.


----------



## senza sordino

*The nominating for round five is now over.* The following seventeen pieces each received six or more nominations and have made it to the voting round. There was a five way tie for thirteen. The other rounds went with six or more nominations, so I continued with this. I have given you the alphabetical list, not the order of most to least nominations.

Please vote on the following pieces. Pick your top ten pieces. It is really helpful for me if you write your entries in the following format
10 Top choice
9 second choice
...
1 bottom choice

If you only vote for nine pieces, your top choice gets nine points (not ten). If you only vote for one piece your top choice gets one point etc.

*The voting round will end seven days from today at this time, Thursday November 17th at 3pm PST (UTC-8).*

Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke: Piano Trio
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
Rihm: Fremde Szenen
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
Schnittke: Piano Trio
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8


----------



## Guest

10. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
9. Rihm: Fremde Szenen
8. Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
7. Schnittke: Piano Trio
6. Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
5. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
4. Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
3. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
1. Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83


----------



## hustlefan

10 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
9 Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
8 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
7 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
6 Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
5 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
4 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
3 Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
2 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
1 Clarke: Piano Trio


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
9 Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
8 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
7 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
6 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
5 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
4 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
3 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83 
2 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
1 Martinu: Piano trio no.2 in D minor, H.327


----------



## atlanteanmuse

10 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
9 Clarke: Piano Trio
8 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
7 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
6 Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
5 Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
4 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
3 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
2 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
1 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 5 votes:*

10 Franck: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 1
9 Alfano: _Concerto_ for Violin, Cello and Piano
8 Schnittke: Piano Trio
7 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano
6 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
5 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
4 Rihm: _Fremde Szenen I-III_
3 Martinu: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H.327
2 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
1 Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8


----------



## pjang23

Do give the Hummel a listen. It's as good as anything else written by the big names.






10 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
9 Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
8 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
7 Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
6 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
5 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
4 Bruch: 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano op. 83
3 Gubaidulina: Quasi hoquetus
2 Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
1 Clarke: Piano Trio


----------



## Guest

Have you considered making the voting rounds 5/4/3/2/1 instead of 10/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1? I find that people (i.e. me) feel better about voting when they don't have to fill out their vote with works they only vaguely care for.


----------



## mmsbls

nathanb said:


> Have you considered making the voting rounds 5/4/3/2/1 instead of 10/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1? I find that people (i.e. me) feel better about voting when they don't have to fill out their vote with works they only vaguely care for.


If you only like 3 works, can't you just vote:

10 Work A
9 Work B
8 Work C

and not add other works?



senza sordino said:


> If you only vote for nine pieces, your top choice gets nine points (not ten). If you only vote for one piece your top choice gets one point etc.


I just remembered to look at the rules. I'm not sure I understand why someone who only votes for 1 work would have that work equal the same as the 10th work of a voter who votes for 10 works. Shouldn't each person's top work get equal points?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Personally, I would've preferred the system used in the quartet gig: 12 nominations, then 5 votes out of 10 pieces (i.e. the works that get into the voting round definitely get on the list).

But yeah, whatever the consensus says is cool.


----------



## senza sordino

You don't have to vote for ten pieces. But as you know, if you vote for five pieces, your top vote gets only five points. I'm not keen on changing the rules half way through the game. But if enough people say they need a change them I'm amenable.


----------



## pjang23

mmsbls said:


> If you only like 3 works, can't you just vote:
> 
> 10 Work A
> 9 Work B
> 8 Work C
> 
> and not add other works?
> 
> I just remembered to look at the rules. I'm not sure I understand why someone who only votes for 1 work would have that work equal the same as the 10th work of a voter who votes for 10 works. Shouldn't each person's top work get equal points?


If incomplete votes started from the highest score, then paradoxically, incomplete votes would have the most influence on the list since every work left out gets an implicit score of 0. The difference in scores is what determines the final rankings, not the absolute score, and an incomplete vote starting from the highest score would create a giant difference between the works included and the works left out.



Skilmarilion said:


> Personally, I would've preferred the system used in the quartet gig: 12 nominations, then 5 votes out of 10 pieces (i.e. the works that get into the voting round definitely get on the list).
> 
> But yeah, whatever the consensus says is cool.


I think the flaws of the current scoring system (unranked nominations, overfull voting rounds) vs the original scoring system (ranked nominations, vote for 5 out of 10 in voting round) are really showing with this project, and though I wish we started with the old system from the beginning, I wouldn't change things too much midway through.

But for future projects, the flaws with the current scoring system are:

1. Ranked nominations made it much easier to emphasize particular works and gauge other voter's enthusiasm behind particular works (i.e. which listening suggestions to prioritize). A top ranked nomination from any single person is a strong signal to check out a work. Equal-weighted votes effectively throws away that information and results in very large ties.

2. Unranked nominations result in works (particularly by lesser known composers) being left in indefinite limbo until the critical number of voters get around to listening to the work. Ranked nominations on the other hand produce a cascading effect in that works which don't make the voting round get pushed up by higher nomination scores in following rounds (and also indirectly through the signal of high nomination rank).

3. Overfull voting rounds provide pretty much every incentive and reward towards allocating your points strategically (rather than ordering naively by preference) so that your favorite works do not get kicked down 10 ranks, and there's no compensation in the following round to works that get kicked down (the Brahms Horn Trio finished absurdly low after being demoted twice -- I think that's the only time this has ever happened in TC lists). The old system counters strategic voting by making it useless in voting rounds, and for nomination rounds if a strategic vote knocks a work from 10th place to 11th, the cascade effect will compensate the demoted work in the following round.


----------



## Nereffid

The basic principle of unranked nominations is that any schmuck can nominate a work, but proper consensus is needed to get a work into the voting round, and then consensus is also needed for enshrinement. 
With ranked nominations, consensus can be sometimes trumped by a passionate minority, and you basically have two voting rounds - an unrestricted one followed by a restricted one that's just an academic rearrangement of enshrined works; there's some redundancy there.

Given that these are supposed to be collaborative projects, I pushed for the consensus-based approach in the pre-1700 list. This came about in response to comments made by others. http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=40361&p=959894&viewfull=1#post959894 and http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=40361&p=1008715&viewfull=1#post1008715

I can't speak for why senza sordino went with this method again, though perhaps the fact that nobody ever complained about it at the time might be a factor?


----------



## senza sordino

No nominating process and voting system is perfect. Look what we just witnessed.....................I was thinking of the sixth piano trio of Hummel, what were you thinking of?  

We used this system in the last TC list, Neriffid's pre 1700 list. It seemed pretty easy to administer and count. And no one really objected. So I went with that, being a novice as administrator. But I'm reluctant to change the rules midway. I never liked the way the contemporary post 1950 list was compiled, and then the rules changes midway. 

I think this method does require some investment of time, especially the latter stages when we get to less familiar pieces.


----------



## pjang23

senza sordino said:


> No nominating process and voting system is perfect. Look what we just witnessed.....................I was thinking of the sixth piano trio of Hummel, what were you thinking of?
> 
> We used this system in the last TC list, Neriffid's pre 1700 list. It seemed pretty easy to administer and count. And no one really objected. So I went with that, being a novice as administrator. But I'm reluctant to change the rules midway. I never liked the way the contemporary post 1950 list was compiled, and then the rules changes midway.
> 
> I think this method does require some investment of time, especially the latter stages when we get to less familiar pieces.


No worries, it's not a criticism of your work, and I also would rather stick with the same method till the end of this project to be consistent. Just stating some insights that weren't obvious before we started but stood out in hindsight.


----------



## Bettina

10. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat Major, Op. 70 No. 2
9. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat Major, Op. 93
8. Clarke: Piano Trio
7. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major, Op. 18
6. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F Major, Op. 80
5. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B-flat Major, K. 502
4. Schnittke: Piano Trio
3. Franck: Piano Trio, Op. 1 No. 1
2. Chopin: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 8
1. Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 83


----------



## tortkis

round 5 votes

10(pts) Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
9 Rihm: Fremde Szenen
8 Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
7 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
6 Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
5 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
4 Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
3 Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
2 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
1 Clarke: Piano Trio


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> The basic principle of unranked nominations is that any schmuck can nominate a work, but proper consensus is needed to get a work into the voting round, and then consensus is also needed for enshrinement.
> With ranked nominations, consensus can be sometimes trumped by a passionate minority, and you basically have two voting rounds - an unrestricted one followed by a restricted one that's just an academic rearrangement of enshrined works; there's some redundancy there.
> 
> Given that these are supposed to be collaborative projects, I pushed for the consensus-based approach in the pre-1700 list. This came about in response to comments made by others. http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=40361&p=959894&viewfull=1#post959894 and http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=40361&p=1008715&viewfull=1#post1008715
> 
> I can't speak for why senza sordino went with this method again, though perhaps the fact that nobody ever complained about it at the time might be a factor?


Personally I think there is more to learn from a passionate minority than an apathetic majority, but I know I'm probably in the minority there.


----------



## senza sordino

I listened to all seventeen pieces in the voting round in the last three days. I could do this because we had a long weekend. I found it a bit difficult to make up my mind, and I left off a couple of good pieces. 

I apologize if this nominating and voting process is less than satisfactory. If I choose to administer another in the future we could return to the method used for the string quartets list. I'd be interested in administering a violin concerto list, as it's my thing, but that's far off in the distant and remote future. 

I was thinking about after the tenth and last round we could ask people for any number of pieces, not just 15, to include in the honourable mention list, but not enshrined. 

My ten votes:

10 pts Hummel 6
9 Clarke Piano Trio
8 Roussel 
7 Chopin 
6 Alfano 
5 Saint Saëns 1
4 Franck Op 1 no 1
3 Kurtag 
2 Martinu 2
1 Shostakovich


----------



## Tchaikov6

10 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
9 Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
8 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
7 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
6 Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
5 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
4 Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
3 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
2 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
1 Schnittke: Piano Trio


----------



## Trout

10 Schnittke: Piano Trio
9 Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
8 Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
7 Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
6 Clarke: Piano Trio
5 Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
4 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
3 Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
2 Martinů: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
1 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2


----------



## Chronochromie

10. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
9. Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
8. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
7. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
6. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
5. Schnittke: Piano Trio
4. Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
3. Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
1. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8


----------



## senza sordino

Typically we have between eighteen and twenty people vote each round, so far there have been thirteen people who have voted. Thank-you to those of you who have already voted. A reminder to those who have not voted yet, there are 50 hours left to vote as of this moment in time. Thursday afternoon, my time on the west coast, is the deadline. 

As of right now, we have a four way tie for ninth place.


----------



## mmsbls

10	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8	
9	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93	
8	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80	
7	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83	
6	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano 
5	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano	
4	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502	
3	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2	
2	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8	
1	Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 5 Voting*

10. Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
9. Martinů: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
8. Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
7. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
6. Rihm: Fremde Szenen
5. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch.
4. Schnittke: Piano Trio 
3. Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
2. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
1. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80


----------



## Genoveva

Round 5 Votes

10	-	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
9	-	Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
8	-	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
7	-	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
6	-	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
5	-	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
4	-	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
3	-	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F major Op. 18
2	-	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
1	-	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327


----------



## Five and Dime

Round 5 Votes	

10) Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
9) Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
8) Clarke: Piano Trio
7) Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
6) Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
5) Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
4) Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
3) Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
2) Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
1) Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 5 votes:


10. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
9. Rihm: Fremde Szenen
8. Schnittke: Piano Trio
7. Clarke: Piano Trio
6. Martinů: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
5. Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
4. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
3. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
2. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
1. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80


----------



## Blancrocher

10. Schnittke: Piano Trio
9. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
8. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
7. Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
6. Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
5. Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
4. Rihm: Fremde Szenen
3. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
2. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
1. Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Five Voting is now over.* The following pieces are enshrined:

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2	*8 nominations	86 votes*
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80	*10 nominations	81 votes*
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d	*10 nominations	76 votes*
Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502 *7 nominations	71 votes*
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83	*7 nominations	64 votes*
Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327	*7 nominations	61 votes*
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18 *8 nominations	58 votes*
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93	*10 nominations	57 votes*
Schnittke: Piano Trio	*6 nominations	57 votes*
Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano *6 nominations 56 votes*

and the following pieces did not receive enough votes to be enshrined. They will need to be renominated in subsequent rounds in order to be enshrined.

Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1 *7 nominations	53 votes*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano	*6 nominations	53 votes*
Clarke: Piano Trio	*6 nominations	50 votes*
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2	*10 nominations	50 votes*
Rihm Fremde Szenen	*6 nominations	41 votes*
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8	*8 nominations	38 votes*
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8	*7 nominations	38 votes*


----------



## senza sordino

The Top 50 TC recommended piano trios list:

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano


----------



## senza sordino

The following is a list of 124 piano trios that have been nominated but not enshrined. There were quite a few new pieces nominated for the first time in the previous round. 

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano
Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor

Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio 1

Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Clarke: Piano Trio
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39*
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2

Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano

Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gervasoni: Rigirio
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki: Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik'*for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Henze: Adagio adagio
Höller: Tagträume

Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Kagel: Trio I
Khachaturian Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano (1932)
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26

Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564

Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part: Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*
Reger - Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102

Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Schoenfield: Café Music

Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson: Piano Trio
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Sørensenhantasmagoria
Speech: Trio Des Trios III
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani

Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Torres, Jesús: Trío (2001) for violin, cello and piano
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung

Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence, for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Six nominating is now open.* Please nominate up to 15 different works for piano trio, any two instruments plus piano. This round will end seven days from now on Thursday November 24th at 3pm PST. Please feel free to choose from the list above of previously nominated pieces but not enshrined or choose some different pieces.


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Bertrand: _Sanh_
Feldman: _For Philip Guston_
Furrer: _Aer_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Lachenmann: _Allegro Sostenuto_
Lang: _sais._
López López: _Trio III_
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Sørensen: _Phantasmagoria_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## pjang23

Three works with a Brahmsian flair:
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3

An obscure gem in Impressionistic style:
Mathieu: Piano Trio

Three short atmospheric pieces, each in contrasting styles with the 2nd as the stand-out:
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio

If you loved the Hummel 6th, here are two more masterpieces: (Slight preference to the 5th)
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 5 in E major, op. 83
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E flat major, op. 96

Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Furrer: Aer
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
Pierne: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 45
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## StDior

Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano (1932)
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano 
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Zimmermann: Présence. Ballet blanc en cinq scènes


----------



## senza sordino

My round six nominations 

Alfano Concerto for piano, cello and violin
Chopin Piano Trio in Gm
Clarke Piano Trio
Hummel Piano Trio no 5 in E, Op 83
Khatchaturian Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Lalo Piano Trio no 3 in Am
Mendelssohn, Fanny Piano Trio in Dm Op 11
Milhaud Suite for clarinet, violin and piano
Mozart Piano Trio no 4 in Bb K502
Pierne Piano Trio Op 45
Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio in Cm
Roussel Piano Trio in Eb Op 2
Tanayev Piano Trio in D Op 22
Turina Piano Trio no 1 Op 35
Zemlinsky trio for clarinet, cello and piano


----------



## tortkis

round 6 nominations

Akhunov, Sergey: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Borodin, Alexander: Piano Trio in D major
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Furrer: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Rihm: Fremde Szenen
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Schoenfield, Paul: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2, for violin, cello and piano
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D Major, Op. 22


----------



## Trout

Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, op. 1/2
Clarke: Piano Trio
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, piano, and percussion
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Martinů: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, H. 300
Milhaud: Suite for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, op. 157b
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1 in D, op. 35
Weinberg: Piano Trio, op. 24
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## atlanteanmuse

Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Genoveva

Round 6 Nominations

Beethoven: Piano Trio in G major, Op. 1 No 2
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op. 34
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8 
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op. 45
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1 
Ireland: Piano Trio No. 3 in E major
Lalo: Piano Trio No 3 in A minor
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in Dm Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No 5 in C major, K 548
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2 
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Schumann: Piano Trio No 3 in G minor, Op 110
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano Op. 63


----------



## senza sordino

Genoveva said:


> Round 6 Nominations
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Trio in G major, Op. 1 No 2
> Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op. 34
> Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
> Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op. 45
> Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
> Ireland: Piano Trio No. 3 in E major
> Lalo: Piano Trio No 3 in A minor
> Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in Dm Op. 11
> Mozart: Piano Trio No 5 in C major, K 548
> Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
> Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
> Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
> *Schumann: Piano Trio No 3 in G minor, Op 110*
> Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
> Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano Op. 63


The third piano trio of Schumann has already been enshrined at number 34. You may nominate another in its place.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 6 nominations*

Alfano: _Concerto_ 
Babajanian: Piano Trio 
Borodin: Piano Trio (3 movements only)
Chopin: Piano Trio 
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat, B. 51 / op. 21

Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Franck: Piano Trio No. 1 
Gorecki: _Lerchenmusik_ for cello, clarinet and piano
Grieg: _Andante con moto_, EG. 116
Knotts: _The Long Way Home_

Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_
Rihm: _Fremde Szenen I-III_
Roussel: Piano Trio
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 6 Nominations*

Alfano ~ Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
Alkan ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30 
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Feldman ~ _For Philip Guston_
Fibich ~ Piano Trio in F minor
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob XV/27
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat Major, Hob. XV/29
Lachenmann ~ _Allegro Sostenuto_ for clarinet, cello and piano
Lalo ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op 26
Mozart ~ Piano Trio #4 in E, K 542
Rihm ~ _Fremde Szenen_
Schoenfield ~ _Café Music_
Ustvolskaya ~ Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Villa-Lobos ~ Piano Trio No. 3
Weinberg ~ Piano Trio, Op. 24


----------



## mmsbls

Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke: Piano Trio
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hummel: Piano Trio no 5
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor
Zemlinsky trio for clarinet, cello and piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 6 nominations:


Haydn - Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob. XV/27 (an old favourite)
Mozart - Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
C. Franck - Piano Trio No. 1 in F# minor, Op. 1/1
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26
Pierné - Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Roussel - Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Clarke - Piano Trio
Bloch - 3 Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Bridge - Phantasie for Piano Trio (No. 1), H.79
Stockhausen - Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Lachenmann - Allegro Sostenuto for piano, clarinet & cello
Rihm - Fremde Szenen I-II-III
Henze - Adagio adagio for piano trio
Friedrich Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio (my left-field pick for this round)


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to all of you who have nominated this round. There are 23 hours left to nominate. So far thirteen people have nominated 91 pieces. Seven pieces have six or more nominations. There is an eight way tie for tenth place with 4 nominations each. 

Nomination Round One 26 people nominated 111 pieces; 17 pieces had 8 or more nominations

Nomination Round Two 20 people nominated 94 pieces; 15 pieces had 7 or more nominations

Nomination Round Three 21 people nominated 108 pieces; 12 pieces had 6 or more nominations

Nomination Round Four 20 people nominated 108 pieces; 16 pieces had 6 or more nominations

Nomination Round Five 20 people nominated 111 pieces; 17 pieces had 6 or more nominations

Nomination Round Six (so far) 13 people nominated 91 pieces; 7 pieces have 6 or more nominations

The number of people nominating in this sixth round has dropped precipitously. I wonder if it has anything to do with the American Thanksgiving holiday tomorrow? Or have we reached the limit of our piano trios list? I can keep this nominating round open longer if you so wish as there is no hurry. Any thoughts and comments are always welcome. 

Thank-you to all of you who have participated so far.


----------



## Chronochromie

Furrer: Aer
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob. XV/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat, Hob. XV/29
Milhaud: Suite for clarinet, violin and piano
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K 548
Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III
Roussel - Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 88
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano Op. 63
Zimmermann: Présence


----------



## Bettina

Round 6 nominations:

Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C Major, K. 548
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for Flute, Clarinet and Piano, Op. 6
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Chopin: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 8
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Franck: Piano Trio, Op. 1 No. 1
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Friedrich Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio (my left-field pick for this round)


Is this the same as his _Five Pieces For Clarinet, Cello And Piano_? If so, you will have my back on this one. If not, I need to hear something.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

nathanb said:


> Is this the same as his _Five Pieces For Clarinet, Cello And Piano_? If so, you will have my back on this one. If not, I need to hear something.


A good question. It seems not to be. My track listing gives:
*
Fünf Sätze für Klaviertrio (Five Movements for Piano Trio) - 2006/7 
Parabola
Malinconia enigmatica
Scherzo Spettrale
Elegie
Stretta*

The same disc also has the "Nachtstück' (2005) for standard piano trio.

Cavi records, 2016. It is available on Spotify.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> A good question. It seems not to be. My track listing gives:
> *
> Fünf Sätze für Klaviertrio (Five Movements for Piano Trio) - 2006/7
> Parabola
> Malinconia enigmatica
> Scherzo Spettrale
> Elegie
> Stretta*
> 
> The same disc also has the "Nachtstück' (2005) for standard piano trio.
> 
> Cavi records, 2016. It is available on Spotify.


Five Pieces for Clarinet, Cello and Piano (2000) 17:14
[01] I Sehr ruhig 03:18
[02] II [Viertel=108] 02:28
[03] III [Viertel = 46] 03:07
[04] IV Heftig 02:13
[05] V ruhig 06:08

Looks to be different, yes.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

On the Boulanger Trio's disc the timings are 3:05, 2:50; 5:26; 3:58 & 3:46 so yes, it seems to be a completely different piece. And a remarkably good one too!


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Six nominating is now over* Thank-you to everyone who did nominate. Fifteen people did nominate, and in previous rounds about 20 people nominated.

The following thirteen pieces had five or more nominations. There was a seven way tie for fourteenth. So I decided to have a voting round of these thirteen pieces.

Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Rihm: Fremde Szenen
Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8

Please choose your top ten from these thirteen in rank order from best (10 points) to lowest rank (1 point). It does help me if you write your choices as:
10 - best piece
9 - second favourite
.....
1 - bottom choice of the ten

*The voting round will end one week from today at 3 pm PST, Thursday December 1st.*

Please let me know if you have any concerns or issues. I am a little concerned with the decrease in participants. I'm not sure we can make it to 100 if we keep losing people at this rate. A couple of you did well in this round as most of your pieces made it to the voting round. I did ok, 5 of my 15 nominations made it to the voting round, but 4 just missed the cut.


----------



## hustlefan

10 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
9 Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
8 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
7 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
6 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
5 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
4 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
3 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
2 Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
1 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> Please let me know if you have any concerns or issues. I am a little concerned with the decrease in participants. I'm not sure we can make it to 100 if we keep losing people at this rate.


If my memory serves me correctly the String Quartet project had a big dip in participation at Thanksgiving in the US too. Participation recovered afterwards, so let's hope it does now.


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
9 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
8 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
7 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
6 Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
5 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
4 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
3 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
2 Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
1 Rihm: Fremde Szenen


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> If my memory serves me correctly the String Quartet project had a big dip in participation at Thanksgiving in the US too. Participation recovered afterwards, so let's hope it does now.


I hope the participation rate recovers too. Now, I am thinking ahead toward Christmas. I will be going away for about ten days to California and I'm away from my work computer on which I do all of this for two weeks. So it looks like the round eight nomination and voting will be at least three weeks, possibly four weeks.

Round seven December 1st
Round eight December 15th
Round nine sometime in January


----------



## Guest

10 Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
9 Rihm: Fremde Szenen
8 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
7 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
6 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
5 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
4 Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
3 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
2 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
1 Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio

Vote Lachenmann!


----------



## pjang23

10 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
9 Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
8 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
7 Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
6 Clarke: Piano Trio
5 Rihm: Fremde Szenen
4 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
3 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
2 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
1 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 6 Voting*

10. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
9. Lachenmann: _Allegro Sostenuto_
8. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
7. Rihm: _Fremde Szenen_
6. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
5. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
4. Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
3. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
2. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
1. Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8


----------



## mmsbls

10	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1	
9	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548	
8	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29	
7	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2	
6	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542	
5	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano	
4	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8	
3	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio	
2	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2	
1	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56


----------



## senza sordino

10 points Clarke
9 Chopin
8 Roussel
7 Alfano 
6 Franck
5 Mozart 4
4 Haydn 45
3 Shostakovich 1
2 Dvorak 2
1 Lachenmann


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 6 Votes*

10: Franck: Piano Trio No. 1
9: Alfano: _Concerto_ for Violin, Cello and Piano
8: Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
7: Rihm: _Fremde Szenen_
6: Chopin: Piano Trio 
5: Roussel: Piano Trio 
4: Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
3: Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
2: Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
1: Clarke: Piano Trio


----------



## Trout

10 Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
9 Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
8 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
7 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
6 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
5 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
4 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
3 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
2 Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
1 Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to all of you who have voted. Nine people have voted thus far, and we typically get about eighteen people vote each round. Currently there is a two way tie for tenth place, and one piece with a clear and unchallenged lead. There are 48 hours left in which to vote.


----------



## tortkis

round 6 votes

10 Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
9 Rihm: Fremde Szenen
8 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
7 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
6 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
5 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
4 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
3 Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
2 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
1 Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano


----------



## Bettina

10. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
9. Chopin: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 8
8. Franck: Piano Trio, Op. 1 No. 1
7. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
6. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
5. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
4. Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
3. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
2. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
1. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2


----------



## Blancrocher

10. Rihm: Fremde Szenen
9. Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
8. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
7. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
6. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
5. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
4. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
3. Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
2. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
1. Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio


----------



## Genoveva

Round 6 Votes

10	-	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G major, Op. 1 No. 2
9	-	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
8	-	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 2
7	-	Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
6	-	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
5	-	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
4	-	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
3	-	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
2	-	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
1	-	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano


----------



## atlanteanmuse

10 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
9 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
8 Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
7 Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
6 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
5 Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
4 Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
3 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
2 Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8
1 Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2


----------



## senza sordino

There are six hours left to vote. We have one or two regulars who haven't voted yet, and fourteen people have voted. Thank-you for your votes so far. But I wanted to update you: curiously we have a three way tie for first and a two way tie for tenth. I would rather have the voters resolve a tie than me; the more voters we have the less likely there will be a tie. If we still have a tie at the end of the day I will look back at previous rounds of nominating and voting.


----------



## mmsbls

In past projects when we have ties in voting rounds, we have asked all voters to vote again on the tied works. So there is a tie for 1st place between works A, B, and C, we all vote on those works. I'm not sure it really matters (i.e. if a work is number 61 or 62, it's hard to believe there's truly a difference).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Better late than never: my round 6 votes.

10. Rihm: Fremde Szenen
9. Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
8. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
7. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
6. R. Clarke: Piano Trio
5. C. Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
4. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
3. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
2. Shostakovich: Piano Trio no. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
1. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29


----------



## pjang23

mmsbls said:


> In past projects when we have ties in voting rounds, we have asked all voters to vote again on the tied works. So there is a tie for 1st place between works A, B, and C, we all vote on those works. I'm not sure it really matters (i.e. if a work is number 61 or 62, it's hard to believe there's truly a difference).


Yup, and other ways ties were broken were by the scores in the nomination round, or by the number of votes in the voting round.


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Six Voting is over* Here are your winners. There were three ties, which I resolved by counting their number of nominations in the nomination round.

Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2	*8 nominations	82 votes*
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29	*8 nominations	76 votes*
Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1 *7 nominations	76 votes*
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542	*5 nominations	75 votes*
Lachenmann:*Allegro Sostenuto	*6 nominations	66 votes*
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2	*5 nominations	66 votes*
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano	*7 nominations	64 votes*
Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio	*6 nominations	64 votes*
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8	*8 nominations 59 votes*
Rihm: Fremde Szenen	*5 nominations	58 votes*

The following three pieces did not receive the sufficient number of votes to be enshrined. In order for these to be enshrined, they will need to be renominated in subsequent rounds.

Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548	*7 nominations	51 votes*
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #1 in C minor, Op. 8	*5 nominations	44 votes*
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56	*5 nominations	44 votes*


----------



## senza sordino

Here is the enshrined list so far after six rounds. 

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53	Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55	Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen


----------



## senza sordino

Here is the list of 127 pieces that have been nominated in any of the previous rounds but not enshrined. 

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30*
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor*
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Borodin, Alexander: Piano Trio in D major
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio 1*
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14

Cerha: 5 movements for piano trio
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39*
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2

Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics

Gervasoni:*Rigirio
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki -*Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik'*for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Henze: Adagio adagio
Höller: Tagträume
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83

Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Khachaturian Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano (1932)
Knotts:*The Long Way Home
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26

Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
López López:*Trio III
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564

Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part:*Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48*
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*
Reger - Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102

Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Schoenfield: Café Music
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2

Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson: Piano Trio
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Sørensen:*Phantasmagoria
Speech: Trio Des Trios III*
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone

Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Torres, Jesús:*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24

Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence, for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Seven Nominations are now open*. You can nominate up to fifteen different pieces. You can choose from the list I just posted or choose some new pieces that haven't been previously nominated. A piano with any two other instruments as a piano trio are eligible for nominating.

*The nominating round will end one week from today on December 8th at about 3 pm (PST).* The voting for round seven will end one week later on December 15th. Round eight nominating will be open until after Christmas, at least two weeks. I will away from my work computer and out of the country.


----------



## hustlefan

Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27 
Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548 
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3


----------



## pjang23

Works with a Brahmsian flair:
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Reger: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 102
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3

An obscure gem in Impressionistic style:
Mathieu: Piano Trio

Three short atmospheric pieces, each in contrasting styles with the 2nd as the stand-out:
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio

If you loved the Hummel 6th, here's another masterpiece:
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 5 in E major, op. 83

Furrer: Aer
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
Martinu: Piano Trio No. 3 in C Major, H. 332
Pierne: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 45
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Trout

Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, piano, and percussion
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 5 in E, op. 83
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89

Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3 in C, H. 332
Milhaud: Suite for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, op. 157b
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29

Turina: Piano Trio No. 1 in D, op. 35
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Weinberg: Piano Trio, op. 24
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio

I really recommend the hearty Magnard trio I recently discovered! Of course, the rest of the above aren't too shabby either.


----------



## atlanteanmuse

Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth. (Anh. 4/5)
Bruch: Piano Trio in c minor Op. 5
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76


----------



## StDior

Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano (1932)
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano 
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Zimmermann: Présence. Ballet blanc en cinq scènes


----------



## Skilmarilion

I think Shostakovich 1 has missed the cut in the last 3 voting rounds ...


----------



## senza sordino

Skilmarilion said:


> I think Shostakovich 1 has missed the cut in the last 3 voting rounds ...


Yes, The Shostakovich was in voting rounds 4, 5 & 6. And it missed making it to the enshrined list. This is the record.

Two other notable pieces are the Brahms Trio for horn, violin and piano which made it to the enshrined list at #23 after being in voting rounds 1 & 2 but making it in round three. And the Roussel, which was in voting rounds 4 and 5 but making it to the enshrined list in voting round six.

Most (but certainly not all) pieces that miss being enshrined in one voting round are enshrined in the next round.


----------



## StDior

I apologize but I would like to change one of my nominations for this round. Instead of Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, op 88, I nominate Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano. In a hurry I simply nominated not the intended Schumann piece. I have not heard the op.88 yet, but definitely I would check it before the next nomination round.


----------



## senza sordino

StDior said:


> I apologize but I would like to change one of my nominations for this round. Instead of Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, op 88, I nominate Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano. In a hurry I simply nominated not the intended Schumann piece. I have not heard the op.88 yet, but definitely I would check it before the next nomination round.


Done, no problem.


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Bertrand: _Sanh_
Feldman: _For Philip Guston_
Furrer: _Aer_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Lang, B.: _Monadologie XXVII_
Lang, K.: _sais._
López López: _Trio III_
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Sørensen: _Phantasmagoria_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 7 Nominations*

Akhunov: _Big Elegy to John Cage_
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Borodin: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor

Górecki: _Lerchenmusik_ 
Grieg: _Andante con moto_, EG. 116
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47
Knotts: _The Long Way Home_
Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332

Maxwell Davies, _A Voyage to Fair Isle_, Op. 232
Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_
Schumann: _Märchenerzählungen_ for clarinet, viola & piano, Op. 132
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to all of you who have nominated so far in round seven. Seven of you have, normally we have about fifteen to twenty people nominate. You seven people have collectively nominated seventy-seven different pieces - impressive. Currently, there is a meaningless fifteen way tie for ninth place with two nominations each. As a reminder, there are 48 hours left to nominate. 

In my honest and humble opinion, both Turina trios are good. And that's the problem, the votes are split evenly and as a result neither might make the cut. The two Saint Saens trios had a similar problem in earlier rounds. Since neither is a stand out against the other, both receive equal number of nominations and then have trouble getting to the voting round and enshrined. Eventually both Saint Saens trios were enshrined. I'd like to see both Turina trios enshrined eventually but it might take a few more rounds.


----------



## mmsbls

I have a few outliers but mostly went for consensus.

Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hummel: Piano Trio no 5
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio
Schumann: Märchenerzählungen for clarinet, viola & piano
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Stockhausen: Refrain
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## tortkis

round 7 nominations

Akhunov: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Furrer: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op 26
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2, for violin, cello and piano
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D Major, Op. 22
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76


----------



## senza sordino

My Round Seven nominations. I heard some pretty good piano trios this week. Though I didn't get to listen to everything I wanted to, I came to this decision for this week.

Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Khatchaturian Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
Lalo Piano Trio #3
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud Suite for clarinet, violin and piano
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio in Cm
Shostakovich 1
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 7 Nominations*

Alkan ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30 
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Feldman ~ _For Philip Guston_
Fibich ~ Piano Trio in F minor
Gouvy ~ Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob XV/27
Khachaturian ~ Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano (1932)
Lalo ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op 26
Milhaud ~ Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart ~ Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Schoenfield ~ _Café Music_
Schumann ~ _Märchenerzählungen_ for clarinet, viola & piano
Ustvolskaya ~ Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Villa-Lobos ~ Piano Trio No. 3
Weinberg ~ Piano Trio, Op. 24


----------



## Blancrocher

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76


----------



## Genoveva

Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
Lalo: Piano Trio No 3 in A minor
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Schumann: Marchenerzahlungen, Op 132
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano Op. 63
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3


----------



## Bettina

Round 7 nominations

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Khachaturian Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano (1932)
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 7 nominations


Haydn - Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob. XV/27 (an old favourite)
Mozart - Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 11 in G major, Op. 121a, Variations on 'Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu'
Schumann - Märchenerzählungen (Fairy Tales) Op.132, for Clarinet, Viola and Piano
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26
Pierné - Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Zemlinsky - Clarinet Trio, Op.3
Turina - Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, Op. 76
Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Bloch - 3 Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Bridge - Phantasie for Piano Trio (No. 1), H.79
Stockhausen - Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Henze - Adagio adagio for piano trio
Friedrich Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> Round 7 nominations
> 
> Haydn - Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob. XV/27 (an old favourite)
> Mozart - Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
> Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 11 in G major, Op. 121a - Theme and 10 Variations on 'Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu'
> Schumann - Märchenerzählungen (Fairy Tales) Op.132, for Clarinet, Viola and Piano
> Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26
> Pierné - Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
> Zemlinsky - Clarinet Trio, Op.3
> Turina - Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, Op. 76
> Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
> Bloch - 3 Nocturnes for Piano Trio
> Bridge - Phantasie for Piano Trio (No. 1), H.79
> Stockhausen - Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
> Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
> Henze - Adagio adagio for piano trio
> Friedrich Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio


There are sixteen nominations here.


----------



## Balthazar

^ I think "Kakadu" just wrapped to the next line.


----------



## senza sordino

Balthazar said:


> ^ I think "Kakadu" just wrapped to the next line.


Quite right. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Seven nominating is now over. *The following fifteen pieces received five or more nominations. Thank-you to all of you who have nominated. Fifteen people nominated a total of 101 different pieces.

Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27*
Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548*
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3

Please vote for your favourite ten pieces from this list of fifteen. Ranks your votes from 10 to 1. It helps me sort your votes if you write your selections as

10 (points) most favourite
9 (points) next favourite
.....
1 (point) lowest rank of my selection.

(You don't need to write the word point.)

*The voting will end one week from today, Thursday December 15th. 3pm PST.*

For the eighth nominating round, there will be an extended time. I will be going away for the Christmas break, and I'm sure many of you will be busy doing other activities for season. I think it might be easier if that nominating round is three weeks, which ends Thursday January 5th. I can shorten this if you want, please let me know.


----------



## hustlefan

10 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
9 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
8 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
7 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
6 Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
5 Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
4 Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
3 Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
2 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
1 Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150


----------



## pjang23

10 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 5 in E major, Op. 83
9 Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
8 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
7 Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
6 Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
5 Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
4 Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
3 Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
2 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
1 Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 7 Voting*

10. Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
9. Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
8. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major
7. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K 548
6. Schumann: Fairy Tales, Op. 132
5. Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin and Piano
4. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
3. Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
2. Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
1. Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150


----------



## senza sordino

My votes

10 Tanayev
9 Pierne 
8 Khatchaturian 
7 Hummel 5
6 Shostakovich 1
5 Zemlinsky 
4 Turina 2
3 Beach 
2 Weinberg 
1 Dvorak 2


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 7 votes*

5: Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
4: Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
3: Schumann: Märchenerzählungen for Clarinet, Viola and piano
2: Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
1: Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63

IMO, 10 works is too many to be voting for at this stage. I'll have to settle for 5 this round.


----------



## mmsbls

10	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
9	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
8	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
7	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
6	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
5	Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
4	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
3	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
2	Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
1	Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.


----------



## Stavrogin

I apologize for the OT but I am not sure where to write this otherwise.

Has a Top Operatic Overtures & Preludes ever been made?
If yes, where can I find it?
If not, could this be of interest to anyone?


----------



## mmsbls

Stavrogin said:


> I apologize for the OT but I am not sure where to write this otherwise.
> 
> Has a Top Operatic Overtures & Preludes ever been made?
> If yes, where can I find it?
> If not, could this be of interest to anyone?


There has not been a Top Operatic Overtures & Preludes list. The lists have been collected here. There have been a couple of threads dedicated to discussing future such lists. The most recent is here. Perhaps that would be a better place to discuss the possibility of a Operatic Overtures & Preludes list.


----------



## Stavrogin

Thanks! 

15 characters


----------



## tortkis

round 7 votes

10 Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
9 Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
8 Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
7 Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
6 Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
5 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
4 Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
3 Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
2 Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
1 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
9 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
8 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
7 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
6 Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano
5 Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
4 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
3 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
2 Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
1 Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22


----------



## atlanteanmuse

10 (pts) Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
9 Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
8 Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
7 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
6 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
5 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
4 Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
3 Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
2 Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
1 Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83


----------



## Sonata

D Smith said:


> Thanks for doing this Senza Sordino.* Piano trios are amongst my favourite forms and at the top of the list for me has always been Brahms,* hence 3 entries in this initial list.
> 
> Arensky: Piano trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 32
> Brahms: Piano trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
> Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major Op. 87
> Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
> Beethoven: Piano trio in in D major ("Ghost") Op.70
> Beethoven: Piano trio No. 7 in B-flat major ("Archduke") Op.97
> Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
> Dvorak: Piano trio No. 4 in E minor (Dumky) Op.90/B.166
> Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
> Haydn: Trio No. 39 in G major Hob 15/25 "Gypsy"
> Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 9
> Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
> Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
> Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor
> Tchaikovsky: Piano trio in A minor Op. 50


Right on! I love piano trios and Brahms as well


----------



## Trout

10 Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
9 Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
8 Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
7 Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
6 Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano
5 Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
4 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
3 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
2 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
1 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56


----------



## senza sordino

Sonata said:


> Right on! I love piano trios and Brahms as well


You are welcome to join our project at anytime. We are completing round seven out of ten total rounds.

There are 24 hours left to vote. Thank-you to everyone who has voted so far. Ten people have voted, we typically get about fifteen voters. Currently there are no ties to resolve. Pieces in the eleventh to fifteen place are all within six votes of tenth place. It's a close vote.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Round 7 votes:*

10. Haydn - Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob. XV/27
9. Schumann - Märchenerzählungen (Fairy Tales) Op.132, for Clarinet, Viola and Piano
8. Zemlinsky - Clarinet Trio, Op.3
7. Turina - Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, Op. 76
6. Pierné - Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
5. Mozart - Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
4. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
3. Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
2. Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26
1. Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83


----------



## Blancrocher

10. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27*
9. Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
8. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
7. Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
6. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548*
5. Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
4. Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
3. Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
2. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
1. Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22


----------



## Bettina

10. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
9. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
8. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
7. Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
6. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
5. Schumann: Fairy Tales Op. 132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano
4. Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
3. Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
2. Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
1. Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150


----------



## Guest

Don't really care enough about any of these pieces enough to fill out the full 10 for the sake of maximum points.

4 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
3 Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano
2 Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3
1 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548


----------



## senza sordino

*The voting for round seven is now over* Here are the top ten pieces from this round:

Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76	*7 nominations	68 votes*
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548*	*8 nominations 61 votes*
Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.	*6 nominations	55 votes*
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1	*7 nominations	54 votes*
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27*	*5 nominations	52 votes*
Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano	*5 nominations	52 votes*
Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24	*6 nominations	48 votes*
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56	*6 nominations	46 votes*
Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83	*5 nominations	46 votes*
Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3	*6 nominations	43 votes*

I resolved the tie between the Haydn and Khatchaturian by looking to see which had more nominations in the previous round. I resolved the tie between the Dvorak and Hummel by looking to see which had more nominations in this round.

The following five pieces did not receive sufficient votes to be enshrined and will need to be renominated in subsequent rounds to be enshrined.

Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26


----------



## senza sordino

Here is the list of seventy pieces in the enshrined list of piano trios. 

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53	Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55	Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen

61	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
62	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63	Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
64	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
65	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
66	Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
67	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
69	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
70	Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3


----------



## senza sordino

Here is a list of 126 piano trios that have been nominated in any of the previous seven rounds, but not enshrined. 

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30*
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor*
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major

Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Borodin, Alexander: Piano Trio in D major
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio 1*

Bruch: Piano Trio in c minor Op. 5
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cerha: 5 movements for piano trio
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor

Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39*
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano

Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gervasoni:*Rigirio
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki -*Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik'*for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Gouvy ~ Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140

Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47
Höller: Tagträume

Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Knotts:*The Long Way Home
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26

Lang, B.:*Monadologie XXVII
Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
López López:*Trio III
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinu: Piano Trio No. 3 in C Major, H. 332
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Maxwell Davies,*A Voyage to Fair Isle, Op. 232
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11

Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part:*Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48*
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A

Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*
Reger - Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano

Schoenfield: Café Music
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Sørensen:*Phantasmagoria
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani

Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Torres, Jesús:*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63

Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## atlanteanmuse

Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth. (Anh. 4/5)
Bruch: Piano Trio in c minor Op. 5
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2


----------



## senza sordino

*Round eight nominating is now open* Please nominate up to fifteen piano trios. They can be from the list I just posted (post #451) or you may submit new nominations. We are calling a piano trio any two instruments plus a piano.

I will extend the time for nominating in round eight to three weeks because it's Christmas and I'm going away. There is essentially a hiatus for this list compilation. *The nominating will end Tuesday January 3rd at approximately 3pm PST*

Please don't hesitate to comment if you think this is a problem. I am able to end the nominating and begin a voting round during the Christmas break if you want, but I'll be away using someone else's computer and I assume that some of you will be away. Please don't hesitate to comment if you think we've gone far enough with this list. The interest does seem to be waning. Perhaps a list of one hundred piano trios was a bit ambitious.


----------



## senza sordino

atlanteanmuse said:


> Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
> Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
> Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
> Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
> Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
> Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth. (Anh. 4/5)
> Bruch: Piano Trio in c minor Op. 5
> Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
> Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
> Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
> Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
> Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
> Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2


Dvorak 2 was enshrined in the last round at #68


----------



## atlanteanmuse

Sorry, I've corrected it now. Meant to say Dvorak 1.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

First of all, Senza Sordino, thanks very much for 'hosting' the piano trio project. I am very well aware of the work involved, and it's greatly appreciated. I think a pause at Christmas and New Year is entirely reasonable, but I'd like to go on afterwards, not least to give some more contemporary works the opportunity to appear in the list.

It's been enlightening to listen to so many previously unheard piano trios. I realise that I had barely touched the surface of this genre when we first started.


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> First of all, Senza Sordino, thanks very much for 'hosting' the piano trio project. I am very well aware of the work involved, and it's greatly appreciated. I think a pause at Christmas and New Year is entirely reasonable, but I'd like to go on afterwards, not least to give some more contemporary works the opportunity to appear in the list.
> 
> It's been enlightening to listen to so many previously unheard piano trios. I realise that I had barely touched the surface of this genre when we first started.


Thanks for the reply. I'd like to continue after the Christmas break and explore some contemporary pieces. The Christmas break will allow me to hear some new pieces. And I have also heard lots of new pieces, indeed, I've bought a few piano trios CDs. It's quite a large genre and tradition.


----------



## Bettina

senza sordino said:


> *Round eight nominating is now open* Please nominate up to fifteen piano trios. They can be from the list I just posted (post #451) or you may submit new nominations. We are calling a piano trio any two instruments plus a piano.
> 
> I will extend the time for nominating in round eight to three weeks because it's Christmas and I'm going away. There is essentially a hiatus for this list compilation. *The nominating will end Tuesday January 3rd at approximately 3pm PST*
> 
> Please don't hesitate to comment if you think this is a problem. I am able to end the nominating and begin a voting round during the Christmas break if you want, but I'll be away using someone else's computer and I assume that some of you will be away. Please don't hesitate to comment if you think we've gone far enough with this list. The interest does seem to be waning. Perhaps a list of one hundred piano trios was a bit ambitious.


A Jan. 3 deadline is fine with me. I like the idea of aiming for one hundred piano trios. I'm definitely interested in continuing until we reach that goal.

I'm enjoying the opportunity to explore this genre and I look forward to discovering more new trios in the upcoming rounds!


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat, Op. 21
Feldman: For Philip Guston
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26 
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Schumann: Märchenerzählungen for clarinet, viola & piano, Op 132
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 8 nominations*

Akhunov: _Big Elegy to John Cage_
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Borodin: Piano Trio
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat

Górecki: _Lerchenmusik_ 
Grieg: _Andante con moto_, EG. 116
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, op. 47
Knotts: _The Long Way Home_
Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332

Maxwell Davies: _A Voyage to Fair Isle_
Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_
Saint-Saens: _Tarantelle_, op. 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, op. 35
Weber: Trio for flute, cello and piano


----------



## pjang23

Works with a Brahmsian flair:
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Reger: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 102
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274

An obscure gem in Impressionistic style:
Mathieu: Piano Trio

Three short atmospheric pieces, each in contrasting styles with the 2nd as the stand-out:
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio

If you loved the Hummel 5th & 6th, here's another masterpiece:
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E flat major, op. 96

Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Furrer: Aer
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
Martinu: Piano Trio No. 3 in C Major, H. 332
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
Pierne: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 45
Weber: Trio in G minor for Flute, Cello and Piano op. 63
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Trout

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, piano, and percussion
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio

Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3 in C, H. 332
Milhaud: Suite for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, op. 157b

Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1 in D, op. 35
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## Trout

hustlefan said:


> Schumann: Märchenerzählungen for clarinet, viola & piano, Op 132


The fairy tale ended last round unfortunately. (#63)


----------



## StDior

Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Clarke, I.: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
*Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 (1971)*
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
*Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano*
Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
*Silvestrov: Drama I, II & III for violin, cello and piano (I & II are duos, but recommended to listen to all the 3 parts together) *
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Zimmermann: Présence. Ballet blanc en cinq scènes


----------



## hustlefan

Trout said:


> The fairy tale ended last round unfortunately. (#63)


I would like to change that nomination to 
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Bertrand: _Sanh_
Feldman: _For Philip Guston_
Furrer: _Aer_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Lang, B.: _Monadologie XXVII_
Lang, K.: _sais._
López López: _Trio III_
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Sørensen: _Phantasmagoria_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_


----------



## tortkis

Akhunov: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Furrer: Aer (for clarinet, cello, piano)
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op 26
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2, for violin, cello and piano
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D Major, Op. 22


----------



## senza sordino

I did originally say that today would be the deadline for round eight nominations. But I need to postpone this until Thursday. *Thursday January 5th is the deadline for round eight nominations.*. Our deadline day will remain as Thursday.

Eight people have nominated so far in this round. We typically get about fifteen people nominating.


----------



## Bettina

My round eight nominations:

Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
Beethoven: Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35


----------



## Five and Dime

Here's 15:

Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45

Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Jongen: Piano Trio Op.10
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor

Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209

Thanks and regards,
B


----------



## senza sordino

My round eight nominations.

Alkan Piano Trio in Gm
Beach Piano Trio in Am Op 150
Bernstein Piano Trio 
Chaminade Piano Trio no 1
Fernandez, Oscar Lorenzo Trio Brasileiro 
Ireland Piano Trio no 3
Korngold Piano Trio in D, Op 1
Lalo Piano Trio no 3 in Am
Mendelssohn, Fanny Piano Trio in Dm
Milhaud Suite for Clarinet, violin and piano
Pierne Piano Trio in Cm Op 45
Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio in Cm
Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Tanayev Piano Trio in D
Turina Piano Trio no 1

I've got three new piano trios in my list that I'm quite excited about. 

The deadline for round eight is 24 hours from now. There are still a couple of regulars who haven't submitted their nominations yet. I hope you are able to do so.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Beethoven: Piano Trio in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven - Kakadu Variations
Schumann - Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Tanayev - Piano Trio in D
Turina - Piano Trio #1
Rawsthorne - Piano Trio
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc"
Feldman: For Philip Guston
Rzweski - Whangdoodles 
Bernhard Lang - Monadologie XXVII
Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 8 Nominations*

Alkan ~ Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30 
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Feldman ~ _For Philip Guston_
Fibich ~ Piano Trio in F minor
Gouvy ~ Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Granados ~ Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Lalo ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op 26
Martinu ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in C Major, H. 332
Milhaud ~ Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Pierné ~ Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Schoenfield ~ _Café Music_
Sciarrino ~ Trio No. 2
Ustvolskaya ~ Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Villa-Lobos ~ Piano Trio No. 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 8 nominations:

Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 11 in G major, Op. 121a
Schumann - Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op. 88
Bridge - Phantasie for Piano Trio (No. 1), H.79
Reger - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 102
Pierné - Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Bloch - 3 Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Turina - Circulo, Op. 91
Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Martinů - Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
Stockhausen - Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Henze - Adagio adagio for piano trio
Maxwell Davies: A Voyage to Fair Isle
Beat Furrer - Aer
Friedrich Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Eight Nominating is now over* The following seventeen pieces received four or more votes. There was a nine way tie for ninth! Thank-you to all of you who voted. Fourteen people nominated 106 pieces.

Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Feldman: For Philip Guston
Furrer: Aer
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332*
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63

Please vote for your favourite ten pieces from this list of fifteen. Ranks your votes from 10 to 1. It helps me sort your votes if you write your selections as

10 (points) most favourite
9 (points) next favourite
.....
1 (point) lowest rank of my selection.

(You don't need to write the word point.)

*The voting will end one week from today, Thursday January 12th in the afternoon PST*


----------



## Guest

10 Feldman: For Philip Guston
9 Furrer: Aer
8 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
7 Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
6 Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
5 Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332*
4 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
3 Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
2 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
1 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## pjang23

10 Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
9 Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
8 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
7 Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
6 Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
5 Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
4 Furrer: Aer
3 Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
2 Feldman: For Philip Guston
1 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35


----------



## hustlefan

10 Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
9 Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
8 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63 
7 Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
6 Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26 
5 Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
4 Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88 
3 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
2 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat, Op. 21
1 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
9 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
8 Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
7 Furrer: Aer
6 Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
5 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
4 Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
3 Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
2 Lalo Piano Trio No. 3 in Am Op 26
1 Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio


----------



## Five and Dime

10 Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332*
9 Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
8 Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
7 Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
6 Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
5 Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
4 Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
3 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
2 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
1 Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 8 Voting*

10. Feldman: _For Philip Guston_
9. Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
8. Lalo: Piano Trio in Am Op 26
7. Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
6. Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
5. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
4. Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
3. Furrer: _Aer_
2. Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
1. Schumann: _Fantasiestücke_ for piano trio, Op 88


----------



## senza sordino

My round eight votes

10 Tanayev 
9 Pierne 
8 Milhaud 
7 Lalo
6 Mendelssohn, Fanny
5 Beach
4 Alkan
3 Turina
2 Dvorak
1 Furer


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 8 votes*

10: Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat
9: Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
8: Lalo: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 26
7: Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
6: Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano
5: Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
4: Turina: Piano Trio No. 1
3: Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano 
2: Bloch: _Three Nocturnes _
1: Schumann: _Fantasiestücke_


----------



## Trout

10 Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
9 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
8 Feldman: For Philip Guston
7 Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
6 Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
5 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat
4 Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
3 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
2 Furrer: Aer
1 Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio


----------



## senza sordino

There are 48 hours left in which to vote. Thank-you to all of you who have voted so far. Nine people have voted, we typically get about fourteen or fifteen people vote. There are two pieces that are way behind, and four pieces that are within four points of the top ten.


----------



## Bettina

My round 8 votes

10. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
9. Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
8. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
7. Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
6. Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
5. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
4. Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
3. Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
2. Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
1. Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63


----------



## tortkis

round 8 votes

10 Furrer: Aer
9 Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
8 Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
7 Lalo: Piano Trio in Am Op 26
6 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
5 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
4 Feldman: For Philip Guston
3 Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
2 Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
1 Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio


----------



## mmsbls

10	Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88	
9	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22	
8	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150	
7	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332*	
6	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30	
5	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35	
4	Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63	
3	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1	
2	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b	
1	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30


----------



## Blancrocher

10. Feldman: For Philip Guston
9. Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
8. Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
7. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
6. Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
5. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
4. Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332*
3. Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
2. Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
1. Furrer: Aer


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Round 8 votes*

10. Furrer - Aer
9. Pierné - Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
8. Bloch - 3 Nocturnes for Piano Trio
7. Martinů - Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
6. Schumann - Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op. 88
5. Alkan - Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
4. Turina - Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
3. Feldman - For Philip Guston
2. Milhaud - Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
1. Beethoven - Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1


----------



## senza sordino

*The voting for round eight is now complete.* Here are your top ten pieces from this round.

Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30	*4 nominations	61 votes*
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22	*4 nominations	54 votes*
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26	*6 nominations	53 votes*
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88	*6 nominations	52 votes*
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45	*6 nominations	50 votes*
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63	*4 nominations	50 votes*
Furrer: Aer	*5 nominations	47 votes*
Feldman: For Philip Guston	*5 nominations	47 votes*
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150	*4 nominations	47 votes*

Pierne and Weber tied for sixth but I resolved this tie because the Pierne had more nominations in this round.
Furrer, Feldman and Beach tied for eighth. I resolved this in two steps. The Beach is tenth because this piece had fewer nominations in this round. Furrer and Feldman both had the same number of nominations in this round, so I went back to prior rounds and Furrer had more nominations.

The Milhaud and Turina both had 46 votes and missed by one vote.

The following pieces did not have the sufficient number of votes to be enshrined and will need to be renominated in the next rounds. 
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11


----------



## senza sordino

After eight rounds here is your enshrined list:

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53	Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55	Lachenmann:*Allegro Sostenuto
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen

61	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
62	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63	Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
64	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
65	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
66	Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
67	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
69	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
70	Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3

71	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
72	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
74	Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
75	Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
76	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77	Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78	Furrer: Aer
79	Feldman: For Philip Guston
80	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150


----------



## senza sordino

Here is the long list of 126 pieces nominated but not enshrined.

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor*
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Bernstein Piano Trio*
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Borodin, Alexander: Piano Trio in D major
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio 1*
Bruch: Piano Trio in c minor Op. 5

Cassadó: Piano Trio
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cerha: 5 movements for piano trio
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor

Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39*
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Fernandez, Oscar Lorenzo Trio Brasileiro*
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics

Gervasoni:*Rigirio
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki -*Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik'*for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Gouvy ~ Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47
Höller: Tagträume
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12

Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Knotts:*The Long Way Home
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Lang, B.:*Monadologie XXVII
Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano

Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
López López:*Trio III
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Maxwell Davies,*A Voyage to Fair Isle, Op. 232
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b

Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part:*Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48*
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*

Rawsthorne - Piano Trio
Reger - Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Rzewski:*Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano

Schoenfield: Café Music
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Sørensen:*Phantasmagoria
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.

Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Torres, Jesús:*Trío*(2001) for violin, cello and piano
Turina - Circulo, Op. 91
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion

Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

*Round nine nominating is now open.* Please nominate up to fifteen piano trios. They can be from the list I just posted (#493) or you may submit new nominations. We are calling a piano trio any two instruments plus a piano.

The nominating will end Thursday January 19th at approximately 3pm PST


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Bertrand: _Sanh_
Fuentes: _Space Factory III_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Lang, B.: _Monadologie XXVII_
Lang, K.: _sais._
López López: _Trio III_
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Sciarrino: _Trio No. 2_
Sørensen: _Phantasmagoria_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Harbison: Twilight Music
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11 
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano


----------



## StDior

Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
Clarke, I.: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 (1971)
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Silvestrov: Drama I, II & III for violin, cello and piano 
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Zimmermann: Présence. Ballet blanc en cinq scènes


----------



## Guest

StDior said:


> Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
> Clarke, I.: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
> Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 (1971)
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
> Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
> MacMillan: 14 little pictures
> Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
> Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
> Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
> Silvestrov: Drama I, II & III for violin, cello and piano
> Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
> Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
> Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
> Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
> Zimmermann: Présence. Ballet blanc en cinq scènes


<3 Any of these discovered directly from me?


----------



## StDior

nathanb said:


> <3 Any of these discovered directly from me?


Of course. I discovered Bertrand, Oehring & Ter Schiphorst, Sørensen, Wohlhauser based on your nominations. And Kurtág and Lachenman piece earlier. 
Thank you for them. All of them are very excellent.


----------



## Trout

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello, and piano
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio

Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Milhaud: Suite for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, op. 157b
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29

Silver: To the Spirit Unconquered, for piano trio
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1 in D, op. 35
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## Five and Dime

Same 15:

Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45

Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Jongen: Piano Trio Op.10
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor

Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209


----------



## senza sordino

It looks like I made a small cut and paste error in post #491 in which I listed nine winners of the eighth voting round, there are supposed to be ten winners. Martinu Piano Trio no 3 was first in that, that piece just wasn't copied into post #491. Everything is correct in the next post that lists the 80 pieces so far enshrined. Sorry for any confusion. It's too late to make edits to posts, and I don't have access to the excel spreadsheet on the weekend. 

There is no error to the final list of enshrined pieces, just that one post. 

Trout: Sorry, but it looks like I overlooked your nominations in round nine, I'll correct that on Monday. 

When I "like" your posts that's when you know it's been entered into the excel spreadsheet.


----------



## mmsbls

senza sordino said:


> It looks like I made a small cut and paste error in post #491 in which I listed nine winners of the eighth voting round, there are supposed to be ten winners.


I know it doesn't really matter, but I can fix that if you wish. I would have done it already except that I don't know the vote totals.


----------



## tortkis

round 9 nominations

Akhunov: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Granados: Piano Trio, Op. 50
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements
Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2, for violin, cello and piano
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Torres, Jesús: Trío for violin, cello and piano


----------



## senza sordino

mmsbls said:


> I know it doesn't really matter, but I can fix that if you wish. I would have done it already except that I don't know the vote totals.


No need to fix, but you can if you want. I corrected this error with a new post.



senza sordino said:


> It looks like I made a small cut and paste error in post #491 in which I listed nine winners of the eighth voting round, there are supposed to be ten winners. Martinu Piano Trio no 3 was first in that, that piece just wasn't copied into post #491. Everything is correct in the next post that lists the 80 pieces so far enshrined. Sorry for any confusion. It's too late to make edits to posts, and I don't have access to the excel spreadsheet on the weekend.
> 
> There is no error to the final list of enshrined pieces, just that one post.
> 
> When I "like" your posts that's when you know it's been entered into the excel spreadsheet.


This is the post in error:


senza sordino said:


> *The voting for round eight is now complete.* Here are your top ten pieces from this round.
> 
> Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30	*4 nominations	61 votes*
> Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22	*4 nominations	54 votes*
> Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26	*6 nominations	53 votes*
> Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88	*6 nominations	52 votes*
> Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45	*6 nominations	50 votes*
> Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63	*4 nominations	50 votes*
> Furrer: Aer	*5 nominations	47 votes*
> Feldman: For Philip Guston	*5 nominations	47 votes*
> Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150	*4 nominations	47 votes*


For the record, here are the corrected results from voting round number eight. I missed typing the Martinu. It simply didn't get pasted into the post, but the piece was there in the complete enshrined list of 1-80 pieces. Sorry for any confusion.

Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332*	*5 nominations	65 votes*
Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30	*4 nominations	61 votes*
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22	*4 nominations	54 votes*
Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26	*6 nominations	53 votes*
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88	*6 nominations	52 votes*
Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45	*6 nominations	50 votes*
Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63	*4 nominations	50 votes*
Furrer: Aer	*5 nominations	47 votes*
Feldman: For Philip Guston	*5 nominations	47 votes*
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150	*4 nominations	47 votes*


----------



## pjang23

Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Bertrand: Sanh
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
Glinka: Trio Pathetique in D minor
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E flat major, op. 96
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
Reger: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 102
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 9 Nominations*

Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Borodin: Piano Trio
Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat
Glinka: Trio _pathétique_
Górecki: _Lerchenmusik_

Hatzis: _Old Photographs_
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, op. 47
Knotts: _The Long Way Home_
Kulenty: _A Cradle Song_
Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300

Maxwell Davies: A Voyage to Fair Isle
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, op. 71
Nørgård: _Spell_
Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, op. 35


----------



## Bettina

Round 9 nominations:

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2

Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96

Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to everyone who has participated so far in this round. Nine of you have nominated pieces so far. Some of the regulars haven't voted yet, including me. The time to nominate will end in approximately 24 hours, 3 pm PST. I think that is about 11 pm Thursday evening UTC. 

There are a couple of pieces I need to listen to before I can make my nominations.


----------



## senza sordino

My round nine nominations

Chaminade Piano Trio no 1
Dvorak Piano Trio no 1
Glinka Trio Pathetique for bassoon, clarinet and piano
Granados Piano Trio
Ireland Piano Trio no 3
Lekeu Piano Trio in Cm
Martin Trio on Popular Irish Themes
Mendelssohn Fanny Piano Trio in Dm
Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano
Raff Piano Trio no 2
Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio in Cm
Schoenfield Cafe Music
Spohr Piano Trio no 2
Turina Piano Trio no 1
Villa Lobos Piano Trio no 3


----------



## Balthazar

*Round 9 Nominations*

Bloch ~ Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Borodin ~ Piano Trio in D major
Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
Fibich ~ Piano Trio in F minor
Gouvy ~ Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Martinu ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in C Major, H. 332
Milhaud ~ Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
Rzewski ~ Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Schoenfield ~ Café Music
Sciarrino ~ Trio No. 2
Ustvolskaya ~ Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Villa-Lobos ~ Piano Trio No. 3


----------



## Trout

Trout said:


> Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
> Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29


Just to help establish a bit more consensus, would it be alright if I swap these two nominations with the following?

Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7
Schoenfield: Café Music


----------



## mmsbls

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Borodin: Piano Trio
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 42
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Stockhausen:*Refrain
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

Balthazar said:


> *Round 9 Nominations*
> 
> Bloch ~ Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
> Borodin ~ Piano Trio in D major
> Eben (Petr) ~ Piano Trio
> Fibich ~ Piano Trio in F minor
> Gouvy ~ Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
> Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
> Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
> Haydn ~ Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
> *Martinu ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in C Major, H. 332*
> Milhaud ~ Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
> Rzewski ~ Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
> Schoenfield ~ Café Music
> Sciarrino ~ Trio No. 2
> Ustvolskaya ~ Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
> Villa-Lobos ~ Piano Trio No. 3


Martinu 3 was enshrined in the previous round. Though I feel responsible for your error because this was the piece I accidentally missed pasting in the post of the round eight winners. Sorry for any confusion.



Trout said:


> Just to help establish a bit more consensus, would it be alright if I swap these two nominations with the following?
> 
> Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7
> Schoenfield: Café Music


Done, no problem.

There are still a couple of regulars who haven't nominated yet. I'll give them another hour or so. I'm here at work after hours.


----------



## senza sordino

*Round nine is supposed to be over.* I'm at a loss as to what to do. There are twelve pieces with four or more nominations, nineteen pieces with three or more votes. Should we have a voting round to eliminate two pieces or nine pieces?

Twelve people nominated in this round. 96 different pieces were nominated. At this late stage the nominating is really starting to spread out. Normally we get 14 or 15 people nominate per round, except the first couple of rounds when over twenty people nominated.

Round one, 17 pieces had 8 or more nominations
Round two, 15 pieces had 7 or more nominations
Round three, 12 pieces had 6 or more nominations
Round four, 16 pieces had 6 or more nominations
Round five, 17 pieces had 6 or more nominations
Round six 13 pieces had 5 or more nominations
Round seven 15 pieces had 5 or more nominations
Round eight 17 pieces had 4 or more nominations

I'm going to leave this nominating round open for another day, 22 hours. I would like you to tell me what to do. Vote on 12 pieces to eliminate 2, or vote on 19 pieces to eliminate 9 pieces. And in the meantime, our missing participants might be able to nominate. (Perhaps there is an unforeseen issue)


----------



## Trout

I'll refer back to my older suggestion when we had this problem before. Would this idea help break the 7-way tie in this case?


----------



## senza sordino

I've made an executive decision which you may or may not like. I know some of you will be disappointed with the pieces left off this voting round. Sorry. 
*Round Nine Nominating is now over.* The following twelve pieces received four or more nominations.

Bertrand: Sanh
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35

Please vote for your favourite ten pieces from this list of twelve. Ranks your votes from 10 to 1. It helps me sort your votes if you write your selections as

10 (points) most favourite
9 (points) next favourite
.....
1 (point) lowest rank of my selection.

(You don't need to write the word point.)

*The voting will end one week from yesterday, Thursday January 23rd in the afternoon PST*

We will have a round ten. Then I think we could go two more rounds - and these rounds nominate and vote differently. Nominate up to twenty pieces and vote on five to enshrine ten each round. In the end, we will have 120 in our final enshrined list of piano trios. And there will be an extensive nominated but not enshrined list.


----------



## Trout

10 Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
9 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1 in D major, Op. 35
8 Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano, Op. 157b
7 Bertrand: Sanh
6 Granados: Piano Trio in C major, Op. 50, H. 140
5 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
4 Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
3 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 21
2 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
1 Borodin: Piano Trio in D major


----------



## hustlefan

10 Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
9 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
8 Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
7 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
6 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
5 Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
4 Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
3 Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
2 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
1 Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)


----------



## mmsbls

10	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
9	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
8	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
7	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
6	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
5	Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
4	Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
3	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
2	Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
1	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
9 Bertrand: Sanh
8 Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
7 Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
6 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
5 Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
4 Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
3 Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
2 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
1 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96


----------



## pjang23

I think 125 could make a nice round number if participation falls off.

10 Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
9 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
8 Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
7 Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
6 Bertrand: Sanh
5 Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
4 Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
3 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
2 Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
1 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Guest

4 Bertrand: Sanh
3 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
2 Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
1 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96


----------



## senza sordino

My round nine votes:

10 Milhaud Suite for violin, clarinet and piano
9 Schoenfield Cafe Music
8 Turina Trio no 1
7 Lekeu Piano Trio in Cm
6 Dvorak Piano Trio no 1
5 Hummel Piano Trio no 7
4 Glinka Trio Pathetique
3 Granados Piano Trio in C
2 Bloch Three Nocturnes 
1 Borodin Piano Trio in D


----------



## senza sordino

I also think 125 sounds like a good number. For rounds eleven and twelve I think we could do the following: Nominate up to twenty pieces. I'll select 12 to 17 pieces to vote on, pick your favourite five, and from the votes we will enshrine 13 and 12 respectively, provided several people have voted for the piece. 

And if you want, we could start this modification in round ten starting next Thursday when the voting for round nine ends. Let me know what you think. 

Numbers of participants are dwindling, and the consensus in nominating and voting is less. We're nearing the end of this project, and I'm getting Piano Trio fatigue, how about you?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hi, senza sordino, I omitted to vote on Thursday last, apologies. I was too distracted by an event at work that day and the need to get ready for a trip to London early the next morning. I'll resume making my usual contribution this week.


----------



## tortkis

round 9 votes

10 Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
9 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
8 Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
7 Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
6 Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
5 Bertrand: Sanh
4 Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
3 Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
2 Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
1 Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio


----------



## Skilmarilion

*round 9 votes*

10: Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
9: Schoenfield: _Cafe Music_ 
8: Borodin: Piano Trio 
7: Glinka: _Trio Pathétique_
6: Turina: Piano Trio No. 1
5: Bloch: _Three Nocturnes _
4: Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
3: Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano 
2: Bertrand: _Sanh_
1: Lekeu: Piano Trio


----------



## Five and Dime

10) Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
1) Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you everyone who has voted so far. Ten of you have voted so far. There are two days left in which to vote, Thursday at about 3 pm PST, 23:00 UTC. Currently we have a tie for tenth, which is always interesting. I'm hoping this tie will be resolved by our remaining voters.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Round 9 votes: *

10. Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
9. Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
8. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
7. Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
6. Bertrand: Sanh
5. Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
4. Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
3. Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
2. Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
1. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Bettina

Round 9 votes

10. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
9. Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
8. Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
7. Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
6. Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
5. Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
4. Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
3. Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
2. Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
1. Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Nine voting is over*. Here are your winners:

Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35	*6 nominations	74 votes*
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor	*5 nominations	74 votes*
Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio	*5 nominations	63 votes*
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96	*5 nominations	61 votes*
Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b	5 nominations	59 votes
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1	*5 nominations	51 votes*
Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140	*5 nominations	45 votes*
Bertrand: Sanh	*4 nominations	39 votes*
Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)	*4 nominations	39 votes*
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon	*6 nominations	38 votes*

There were three ties to resolve. Turina over Lekeu based on the number of nominations in this round.
Bertrand over Schoenfield based on the total number of nominations in the previous three rounds.
Glinka over Borodin based on nominations in this round.

The following two pieces did not have sufficient votes to be enshrined. In order for these two pieces to be enshrined they will have to be renominated.

Borodin: Piano Trio in D major *4 nominations 38 votes*
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2 *4 nominations 34 votes*


----------



## senza sordino

Here is the enshrined list of ninety pieces. 

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.7) in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 5) in D major, Op. 70 No. 1*"Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" (Clarinet, Viola, Piano)
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 3) in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.6) in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53	Franck: Piano Trio, Op.1 No.1
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55	Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 2) in G Major, Op. 1 No. 2
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen

61	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
62	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63	Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
64	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
65	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
66	Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
67	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
69	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
70	Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3

71	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
72	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
74	Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
75	Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
76	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77	Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78	Furrer: Aer
79	Feldman: For Philip Guston
80	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

81	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
82	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
83	Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
84	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
85	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
86	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
87	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
88	Bertrand: Sanh
89	Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
90	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon


----------



## senza sordino

Here is the list of 125 pieces that have been nominated but not enshrined. 

All Pieces nominated but not enshrined

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Bernstein Piano Trio
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Borodin, Alexander: Piano Trio in D major
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio 1
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14

Cerha: 5 movements for piano trio
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25

Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Fernandez, Oscar Lorenzo Trio Brasileiro
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Fuentes: Space Factory III
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gervasoni: Rigirio
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72

Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki - Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik'*for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Gouvy: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Harbison: Twilight Music
Hatzis: Old Photographs
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47
Höller: Tagträume
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Knotts: The Long Way Home
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1

Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXVII
Lang: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
López López:Trio III
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Martinu: Trio in F for flute, cello and piano
Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Maxwell Davies: A Voyage to Fair Isle, Op. 232

Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, op. 71
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Nørgård: Spell
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part: Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48

Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Raff Piano Trio no 2
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158
Rawsthorne - Piano Trio
Reger - Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Saariaho: Light & Matter

Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silver: To the Spirit Unconquered, for piano trio
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello

Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Torres, Jesús: Trío (2001) for violin, cello and piano
Turina - Circulo, Op. 91
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3

Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

*Round Ten Nominations are open*. Please nominate up to fifteen pieces for piano trio, any two instruments plus piano. You may choose from pieces previously nominated, the complete list is in post #535, or you may choose new pieces to nominate.

*This nomination round will end one week from today Thursday February 2nd at approximately 3pm PST, or if you prefer that's 11pm UTC.*

Once we've got one hundred pieces enshrined, there will be two more rounds. In rounds eleven and twelve, you can nominate twenty pieces. We will vote on your favourite five, and then enshrine thirteen and twelve respectively. We're nearly there folks. In the end we will have an enshrined list of 125 pieces and a fairly lengthy list of nominated pieces but not enshrined.


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Fuentes: _Space Factory III_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Lang, B.: _Monadologie XXVII_
Lang, K.: _sais._
López López: _Trio III_
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Prins: _Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)_
Sciarrino: _Trio No. 2_
Sørensen: _Phantasmagoria_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Baker: Roots II
Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
Rochberg: Summer, 1990
Rorem: Spring Music
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Skilmarilion

*round 10 nominations*

Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Borodin: Piano Trio
Górecki: _Lerchenmusik_ 
Gribbin: _How To Make The Water Sound_
Hatzis: _Old Photographs_

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42, Hob. XV/30
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, op. 47
Ireland: Piano Trio No. 1, _Phantasie_ 
Knotts: _The Long Way Home_
Kulenty: _A Cradle Song_

Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
Maxwell Davies: _A Voyage to Fair Isle_
Moszkowski: Suite for Two Violins and Piano, op. 71
Nørgård: _Spell_
Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_


----------



## StDior

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 (1971)
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silvestrov: Drama I, II & III for violin, cello and piano 
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung


----------



## Trout

Senza, I think the following trios were previously nominated, but are missing from the full list. Perhaps you could double check?

Duruflé: Prélude, Récitatif et Variations, op. 3
Gernsheim: Piano Trio #2 in B, op. 37
Hyde: Fantasy Trio in B minor, op. 26
Jongen: Piano Trio, op. 10
Simpson: Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano


----------



## Trout

My nominations:

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio

Greif: Piano Trio
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio

Martinů: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, H. 300
Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## pjang23

Three additions of flute+cello+piano!

Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat major, op. 12
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86 
Martinu: Trio for Flute, Cello & Piano, H. 300
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Reger: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 102
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Bettina

Round 10 Nominations

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Turina - Circulo, Op. 91


----------



## senza sordino

After doing some homework this weekend here's my list of fifteen pieces. You can view my homework in the current listening thread. I listened to ten new piano trios this weekend. Most enjoyable. I was behind with my homework and I wanted to make meaningful nominations. I genuinely like these new pieces I have nominated alongside my regulars. In fact I dumped a few regulars which were getting no other support. 


Bridge Piano Trio no 1, Phantasie in Cm
Borodin Piano Trio
Chaminade Piano Trio no 1
Ferrenc Trio for flute, cello and piano
Ireland Piano Trio no 3
Korngold Piano Trio 
Martin Trio on popular Irish Themes
Martinu Trio for flute, cello and piano
Mendelssohn Fanny, Piano Trio in Dm
Raff Piano Trio #2
Reger Piano Trio #2 in Em
Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio
Sibelius Piano Trio "Korpu"
Villa Lobos Piano Trio no 3
Zimmerli Piano Trio #1


----------



## tortkis

round 10 nominations

Akhunov: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Gribbin: How To Make The Water Sound
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements
Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2, for violin, cello and piano
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Torres, Jesús: Trío for violin, cello and piano
Vajda, János: Piano Trio


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> Senza, I think the following trios were previously nominated, but are missing from the full list. Perhaps you could double check?
> 
> Duruflé: Prélude, Récitatif et Variations, op. 3
> Gernsheim: Piano Trio #2 in B, op. 37
> Hyde: Fantasy Trio in B minor, op. 26
> Jongen: Piano Trio, op. 10
> Simpson: Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano


I fixed the Gernsheim and Jongen. They are now on the nominated but not enshrined list. The Simpson is already there (#107 in my excel spreadsheet). I cannot find the Durufle nor Hyde pieces. I did a search of this thread using the search function, and it was pointed out to me previously that I had missed these, but I don't see them nominated by anyone. Although it's easy to overlook one piece of music nominated once. Are you sure someone has indeed nominated them? Can you tell me which post? I'm not really bothered by the number of entries in the nominated but not enshrined list, I can just add them.

FYI, I will have a medical procedure on Wednesday. I plan to be back at work on Thursday, as it's not a complicated procedure. But you never know definitively. If that's the case the closing date for this nominating round will be Friday. But as of right now, the closing date is still Thursday in the afternoon (here on the west coast of NA)


----------



## senza sordino

Skilmarilion said:


> *round 10 nominations*
> 
> Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
> Borodin: Piano Trio
> Górecki: _Lerchenmusik_
> Gribbin: _How To Make The Water Sound_
> Hatzis: _Old Photographs_
> 
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42, Hob. XV/30
> Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, op. 47
> *Ireland: Piano Trio No. 1, Phantasie *
> Knotts: _The Long Way Home_
> Kulenty: _A Cradle Song_
> 
> Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
> Maxwell Davies: _A Voyage to Fair Isle_
> Moszkowski: Suite for Two Violins and Piano, op. 71
> Nørgård: _Spell_
> Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_


Do you mean Frank Bridge Piano Trio no 1? It's fine if you do mean Ireland, but I wanted to verify as the first trio of Ireland hasn't been nominated before, but the piece by Bridge (of the same name) has been nominated many times. Just checking.


----------



## Trout

senza sordino said:


> I fixed the Gernsheim and Jongen. They are now on the nominated but not enshrined list. The Simpson is already there (#107 in my excel spreadsheet). I cannot find the Durufle nor Hyde pieces. I did a search of this thread using the search function, and it was pointed out to me previously that I had missed these, but I don't see them nominated by anyone. Although it's easy to overlook one piece of music nominated once. Are you sure someone has indeed nominated them? Can you tell me which post? I'm not really bothered by the number of entries in the nominated but not enshrined list, I can just add them.


I think the Simpson Horn Trio (on the list) is different from the Simpson Piano Trio that TVox nominated the first 3 rounds? Maybe one is an arrangement of the other? I haven't heard either myself.

You're right about the Hyde and Durufle pieces. I had them recorded as nominations from round 3 (don't know from whom), but I can't find any trace of them. My best guess is the original nominator edited their list after I recorded them.

And best of luck on your medical procedure.


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> I think the Simpson Horn Trio (on the list) is different from the Simpson Piano Trio that TVox nominated the first 3 rounds? Maybe one is an arrangement of the other? I haven't heard either myself.
> 
> You're right about the Hyde and Durufle pieces. I had them recorded as nominations from round 3 (don't know from whom), but I can't find any trace of them. My best guess is the original nominator edited their list after I recorded them.
> 
> And best of luck on your medical procedure.


Maybe TVox can shed some light?

Thanks


----------



## Skilmarilion

senza sordino said:


> Do you mean Frank Bridge Piano Trio no 1? It's fine if you do mean Ireland, but I wanted to verify as the first trio of Ireland hasn't been nominated before, but the piece by Bridge (of the same name) has been nominated many times. Just checking.


Ireland, not Bridge. :tiphat:

*John Ireland: Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie in A minor)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Round 10 nominations:*

Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 11 in G, Op. 121a
Bridge - Phantasie for Piano Trio (No. 1), H.79
Reger - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 102
*Martinů - Bergerettes, H. 275 (for violin, cello and piano)*
Turina - Circulo, Op. 91

Villa Lobos - Piano Trio No. 3, W.142
Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Stockhausen - Schlagtrio for piano and 2 timpani
Simpson - Trio for horn, violin & piano

Kagel - Piano Trio I in Three Movements
Birtwistle - Trio (2011) 
Henze - Adagio adagio for piano trio
Maxwell Davies - A Voyage to Fair Isle
Friedrich Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio

*NB the Simpson trios (for V, C, P and H, V, P) are separate works. I have, as Trout suggests, nominated both, with equal futility


----------



## senza sordino

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Round 10 nominations:*
> 
> Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 11 in G, Op. 121a
> Bridge - Phantasie for Piano Trio (No. 1), H.79
> Reger - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 102
> *Bloch - 3 Nocturnes for Piano Trio*
> Turina - Circulo, Op. 91
> 
> Villa Lobos - Piano Trio No. 3, W.142
> Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
> Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
> Stockhausen - Schlagtrio for piano and 2 timpani
> Simpson - Trio for horn, violin & piano
> 
> Kagel - Piano Trio I in Three Movements
> Birtwistle - Trio (2011)
> Henze - Adagio adagio for piano trio
> Maxwell Davies - A Voyage to Fair Isle
> Friedrich Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio
> 
> *NB the Simpson trios (for V, C, P and H, V, P) are separate works. I have, as Trout suggests, nominated both, with equal futility


Bloch was enshrined in the last round at #83. Please nominate one more piece.

There are six hours left in which to nominate.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Bloch - 3 Nocturnes for Piano Trio


Er, yes, a careless cut'n'paste job there. See above for my replacement nominated work.

Actually, Martinů's 'Bergerettes' (1939) is a jolly fine work which I haven't previously nominated just because so many other Martinů works have been in the mix. I do recommend a listen.


----------



## senza sordino

*The tenth nominating round is now over* The following thirteen pieces received three or four nominations. Ten people nominated ninety-six different pieces.

Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1

Please vote for your favourite ten or fewer from this list.

Rank your votes from 10 to 1. It helps me sort your votes if you write your selections as

10 (points) most favourite
9 (points) next favourite
.....
1 (point) lowest rank of my selection.

(You don't need to write the word point.)

*The voting will end one week from today, Thursday February 9th, in the afternoon PST*


----------



## Guest

8 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
7 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
6 Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
5 Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
4 Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
3 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
2 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
1 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496


----------



## hustlefan

10 Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
9 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
8 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
7 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
6 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
5 Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
4 Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
3 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
2 Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
1 Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300


----------



## Skilmarilion

*round 10 votes*

5 Borodin: Piano Trio
4 Bridge: Phantasie (Piano Trio No. 1)
3 Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
2 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42, Hob. XV/30
1 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2


----------



## pjang23

10 Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
9 Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
8 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
7 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
6 Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
5 Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
4 Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45
3 Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
2 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
1 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria


----------



## StDior

10 (pts) Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
9 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
8 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
7 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
6 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
5 Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
4 Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
3 Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45
2 Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
1 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

10 Reger
9 Martinu
8 Ferrenc
7 Zimmerli 1
6 Bridge 1
5 Haydn
4 Hummel
3 Borodin 
2 Kagel
1 Höller


----------



## Trout

10 Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
9 Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
8 Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
7 Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45
6 Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
5 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
4 Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
3 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
2 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
1 Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to all of you who have voted so far. Seven people have voted. As a reminder, there are two days left in which to vote. There is a three way tie for ninth. 

This is round ten. For rounds eleven, twelve and thirteen the rules will change a bit. You can nominate up to twenty pieces. I will select the top ten to fifteen pieces. You can vote for your favourite five pieces. We will enshrine nine, eight and eight pieces respectively to create the last twenty five pieces. This will make a grand total of 125 on the enshrined list. Let me know if have any issues or comments on this final process.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 10 votes:

10. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
9. Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
8. Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
7. Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
6. Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
5. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
4. Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
3. Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
2. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
1. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30


----------



## Bettina

10. Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
9. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
8. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
7. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
6. Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
5. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
4. Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45
3. Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
2. Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
1. Sciarrino: Trio No. 2


----------



## tortkis

8 Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
7 Kagel: Piano Trio I in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
6 Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
5 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
4 Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
3 Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
2 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
1 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496


----------



## senza sordino

*The voting for round ten is over* Here are your winners:

Borodin: Piano Trio in D major	*4 nominations	45 votes*
Sciarrino: Trio No. 2	*4 nominations	44 votes*
Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300	*4 nominations	42 votes*
Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102	*4 nominations	41 votes*
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30	*4 nominations	40 votes*
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio	3 nominations	37 votes
Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1	*3 nominations	37 votes*
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1	*4 nominations	34 votes*
Kagel: Piano Trio 1 in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano	*3 nominations	34 votes*
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12	*3 nominations	34 votes*

There was a tie for sixth (96th) between the Bridge and Holler. I resolved this because the Holler had more nominations in round eight.

There was a three way tie for eighth. Zimmerli over the others because this piece had more nominations in this round. And Kagel over the Hummel because this piece had more nominations in the previous rounds.

The following three pieces did not gather the support needed to be enshrined in this round and will need to be nominated again in order to be enshrined.

Sørensen: Phantasmagoria	*3 nominations	30 votes*
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496	*3 nominations	28 votes*
Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45 *3 nominations	26 votes*


----------



## senza sordino

*Here is your list of one hundred enshrined piano trios*

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" 
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae for electric flute, cello and piano
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53	Franck: Piano Trio in F-Sharp minor, Op.1/1
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55	Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III

61	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
62	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63	Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
64	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
65	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
66	Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
67	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
69	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
70	Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3

71	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332 
72	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
74	Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
75	Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
76	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77	Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78	Furrer: Aer
79	Feldman: For Philip Guston
80	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

81	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
82	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
83	Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
84	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
85	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
86	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
87	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
88	Bertrand: Sanh
89	Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
90	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon

91	Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
92	Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
93	Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
94	Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
95	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
96	Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
97	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
98	Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
99	Kagel: Piano Trio 1 in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
100	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12


----------



## senza sordino

Here is the list of 129 pieces that have been nominated in any of the previous ten rounds but they have not been enshrined. 



Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Baker: Roots II
Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Bernstein Piano Trio
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cerha: 5 movements for piano trio

Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25

Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Fernandez, Oscar Lorenzo Trio Brasileiro
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Fuentes:*Space Factory III
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2 in B, op. 37
Gervasoni: Rigirio

Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki: Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik' for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Gouvy: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Greif: Piano Trio
Gribbin: How To Make The Water Sound
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Harbison: Twilight Music

Hatzis: Old Photographs
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47
Ireland: Piano Trio No. 1, Phantasie
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95

Jongen: Piano Trio Op.10
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86
Knotts: The Long Way Home
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXVII
Lang, K: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
López López: Trio III
MacMillan: 14 little pictures

Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Martinů - Bergerettes, H. 275 (for violin, cello and piano)
Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Maxwell Davies, A Voyage to Fair Isle, Op. 232
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, op. 71
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496

Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Nørgård: Spell
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Part: Mozart-Adagio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Prins: Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)
Raff Piano Trio no 2

Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158*
Rawsthorne - Piano Trio
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Rochberg: Summer, 1990
Rorem: Spring Music
Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano

Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silver: To the Spirit Unconquered, for piano trio
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria

Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Torres, Jesús: Trío (2001) for violin, cello and piano
Turina: Circulo, Op. 91
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Vajda, János: Piano Trio

Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

*Round eleven is now open for nominations.* We will change the rules a little bit for the remaining three rounds. We want to enshrine another twenty five pieces to make a total of 125 piano trios. In rounds eleven, twelve and thirteen you can nominate up to twenty pieces. This makes up for our diminished numbers of participants. We will vote on the top 12 to 18 piano trios from this. You will vote on your favourite five pieces. From the voting round, nine pieces will be enshrined in round eleven, and eight in rounds twelve and thirteen.

You may nominate any piano trio from the list in post #569 or nominate a new piano trio never before nominated. A piano trio is any two instruments plus a piano.

*The nominating for round eleven will end in the afternoon of February 16th, about 3pm PST.*

Thank-you to all of you who have been participating. We're nearly there folks.


----------



## pjang23

Some early votes. Going to fill out the rest of my 20 after some more listening.

Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
Czerny: Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86 
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 158
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"


----------



## senza sordino

I have 17 pieces here for nominations. I'm going away for the long weekend so I won't have a chance to listen to anything. I might add three more next week, or I might not. 

Babajanian Piano Trio in F#m
Bernstein Piano Trio
Brahms Trio no 4 Postumous
Chaminade Piano Trio no 1
Copland Vitebsk

Farrenc Trio for flute, cello and piano
Gouvy Piano Trio no 3
Ireland Piano Trio no 3
Korngold Piano Trio op 1
Martin Trio on popular Irish Themes

Mendelssohn, Fanny Piano Trio in Dm
Oscar Lorenzo, Fernandez Trio Brasileiro 
Raff Piano Trio no 2
Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio 
Sibelius Piano Trio in Dm "Korpo"

Spohr Piano Trio no 2
Villa Lobos Piano Trio no 3


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Baker: Roots II
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Bernstein Piano Trio
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Harbison: Twilight Music
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Silvestrov: Drama I, II & III for violin, cello and piano 
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano


----------



## StDior

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 (1971)
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silvestrov: Drama I, II & III for violin, cello and piano 
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## Trout

15 for now:

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45

Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Greif: Piano Trio
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio

Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio

If you liked the first Zimmerli trio, the second one is, in my opinion, just as good!


----------



## Skilmarilion

20 is too many for me, so I'll go with only 14. For anyone who's interested:

- 8 of the works in my list are only one movement long
- from the remaining multi-movement works, I've highlighted three works in blue which have gloriously lyrical slow movements. So if people are curious but short on time, I'd recommend sampling the slow movements alone - they are all on spotify.

*Round 11 Nominations*

Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Górecki: _Lerchenmusik_ 
Gribbin: _How To Make The Water Sound_
Grieg: _Andante con moto_, EG. 116
Hatzis: _Old Photographs_
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, op. 47
Ireland: _Phantasie_ (Piano Trio No. 1)

Knotts: _The Long Way Home_
Kulenty: _A Cradle Song_
Matthews, David: Piano Trio No. 2, op. 61
Maxwell Davies: _A Voyage to Fair Isle_
Moszkowski: Suite for Two Violins and Piano, op. 71
Nørgård: _Spell_
Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_


----------



## tortkis

round 11 nominations

Akhunov: Big elegy to John Cage (for violin, cello, piano)
Camarero, César: A través del sonido de la lluvia, for violin, violoncello and piano
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1 (1918)
Gribbin: How To Make The Water Sound
Harrison, Lou: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion (1987)
Henze: Adagio adagio for piano trio
Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Montsalvatge, Xavier: Piano Trio (1986-88)
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pablo, Luis de: Piano Trio
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Simpson, Robert: Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984)
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
Torres, Jesús: Trío for violin, cello and piano
Vajda, János: Piano Trio


----------



## Trout

Trout said:


> Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
> Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
> Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
> David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
> Farrenc: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 45
> 
> Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
> Greif: Piano Trio
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
> Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
> Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
> 
> Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
> Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
> Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
> Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
> Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


Here are my additional 5, chosen more to generate more consensus than being particular favorites (though I do like them all):

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat, op. 1/1
Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 11
Mompou: Évocation, for piano trio
Wuorinen: Horn Trio and Horn Trio Continued

edit: swapped Fibich for Wuorinen


----------



## Skilmarilion

> *Round 11 Nominations* ...


I'll emulate others and nominate an additional six:

Akhunov: Big elegy to John Cage
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
Cassado: Piano Trio
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1 (1918)
Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, op. 73
Turina: Circulo


----------



## Bettina

Round 11 nominations

Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5

Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor

Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano

Martinů - Bergerettes, H. 275 (for violin, cello and piano)
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, op. 71
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Fuentes: _Space Factory III_
Furrer: _Retour An Dich_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Lang, B.: _Monadologie XXVII_
Lang, K.: _sais._
López López: _Trio III_
Lucier: _Broken Line_
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: _Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Nørgård: _It's All His Fancy, That_
Prins: _Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)_
Roth: _verinnerung_
Sørensen: _Phantasmagoria_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stockhausen: _Schlagtrio_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_
Wuorinen: _Trombone Trio_


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> Here are my additional 5, chosen more to generate more consensus than being particular favorites (though I do like them all):
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat, op. 1/1
> Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio
> Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 11
> Mompou: Évocation, for piano trio
> Wuorinen: Horn Trio and Horn Trio Continued
> 
> edit: swapped Fibich for Wuorinen


Your edit was a bit confusing. I was away all weekend, I didn't see your original post, so I suppose this means you first posted Fibich in your extra five pieces but then edited it for Wuorinen? It's all fixed, you now have 20 entries and Fibich is not one of them. No problem.

I have been meaning to listen to this album. It's newly reviewed on Strad magazine. It's on my Spotify listen list, but I haven't got to it yet. I will try to do so very soon. 
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, Milhaud Sonata for two violins and piano and Martinu Sonatine for two violins and piano









A reminder you have *two days left* in which to post your nominations for round eleven. Eight of us have nominated a total of 92 different piano trios.


----------



## pjang23

pjang23 said:


> Some early votes. Going to fill out the rest of my 20 after some more listening.
> 
> Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
> Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
> Czerny: Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
> Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
> Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
> Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
> Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
> Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86
> Mathieu: Piano Trio
> Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 158
> Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
> Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"


Rounding out my 20 votes:

Akhunov: Big elegy to John Cage
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Fuentes: Space Factory III
Harrison: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion (1987)
Hatzis: Old Photographs
Martinů: Bergerettes, H. 275
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio


----------



## Trout

senza sordino said:


> Your edit was a bit confusing. I was away all weekend, I didn't see your original post, so I suppose this means you first posted Fibich in your extra five pieces but then edited it for Wuorinen? It's all fixed, you now have 20 entries and Fibich is not one of them. No problem.


That's correct. I had the Fibich there initially, but swapped it later for the Wuorinen.

Sorry for the ambiguity!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Round 11 nominations:*

Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Beethoven: Piano Trio No.1 in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Beethoven: Piano Trio No.4 in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 11 in G, Op. 121a
Birtwistle - Trio (2011)

Bridge - 3 miniatures for piano trio (Set 3), H.89
Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio
Haydn - Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Henze - Adagio adagio for piano trio
Magnard - Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18

Martinu - Bergerettes, H. 275
Maxwell Davies - A Voyage to Fair Isle
Mozart - Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
Simpson - Trio for horn, violin & piano
Simpson - Trio for violin, cello and piano

Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello
Sørensen - Phantasmagoria
Stockhausen - Schlagtrio for piano and 2 timpani
Turina - Circulo, Op. 91
Ustvolskaya - Trio for clarinet, violin and piano


----------



## senza sordino

I would like some help understanding this piece please.



> Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2


I did a bit of research on wikipedia and spotify. Is this a piece of music written by two composers: Helmut Oehring and Iris ter Schiphorst and it is called Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2 for for violin, cello and prepared piano, and sampler. Premiered in Berlin in 1997. It's available on Spotify and I'm listening to it right now. It's in five movements, or scenes. Have I got all of this correct? And what is a sampler? I got most of this information from her wiki page, his wiki page is incomplete.

The nomination round ends in 24 hours. Having twenty nominations has increased the number of different pieces nominated, which is good. Only I have failed to nominate twenty different pieces. I will try to add three more tonight after some more listening.


----------



## pjang23

senza sordino said:


> I would like some help understanding this piece please.
> 
> I did a bit of research on wikipedia and spotify. Is this a piece of music written by two composers: Helmut Oehring and Iris ter Schiphorst and it is called Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2 for for violin, cello and prepared piano, and sampler. Premiered in Berlin in 1997. It's available on Spotify and I'm listening to it right now. It's in five movements, or scenes. Have I got all of this correct? And what is a sampler? I got most of this information from her wiki page, his wiki page is incomplete.
> 
> The nomination round ends in 24 hours. Having twenty nominations has increased the number of different pieces nominated, which is good. Only I have failed to nominate twenty different pieces. I will try to add three more tonight after some more listening.


Hmm, taking a closer look it is written by two composers in five movements, but it looks like it's written for four performers (violin, cello, one person on prepared piano, one playing the sampler) rather than three.


----------



## senza sordino

pjang23 said:


> Hmm, taking a closer look it is written by two composers in five movements, but it looks like it's written for four performers (violin, cello, one person on prepared piano, one playing the sampler) rather than three.


I had no intention on disqualifying the piece of music. Does the piano player also play the sampler? Is the sampler an instrument that requires playing or performing on? How is this different from Different Trains by Steve Reich or Schoenberg Quartet no 2 etc that qualified for the string quartet list?


----------



## Skilmarilion

senza sordino said:


> Does the piano player also play the sampler? Is the sampler an instrument that requires playing or performing on? How is this different from Different Trains by Steve Reich or Schoenberg Quartet no 2 etc that qualified for the string quartet list?


Please correct if I'm wrong ...

I think the work calls for either prepared piano or sampler, i.e. a third performer can perform live or pre-recorded sounds ('samples') can be played back via a sampler, often through an attached source like a MIDI keyboard.

In _Different Trains_, Reich used sampling techniques to capture excerpts of speech as well as train sounds, which he transferred to tape using sampling keyboards. Then recordings of three separate string quartets were added to the tape - this tape was then used to accompany a single live quartet. _Triple Quartet_ is similar in some ways.

Schoenberg's 2nd quartet is simply a quartet + soprano in its second half - not sure regarding its (in)eligiblity at the time though.


----------



## senza sordino

*The nominating for round eleven is now over.* There were eleven pieces with four or more votes, which I didn't feel was sufficient enough to vote on. So I looked at the pieces tied for twelfth with 3 votes. There was a seven way tie for twelfth, and I thought that was too many to vote on. So I chose five pieces from that seven way tie which had been getting nominations throughout the previous rounds.

FYI, sixteen new pieces were introduced and nominated in round eleven. We now have a list of 100 enshrined trios and 145 nominated but not enshrined.

Please vote on your favourite five pieces from the following fifteen pieces. The top nine pieces will be enshrined. (In rounds, twelve and thirteen we will enshrine eight pieces to make an extra twenty five and a grand total of 125 piano trios).

Please rank your favourites as
5 pts Top choice
4 pts 
3 pts
2 pts
1 pt Bottom choice

Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Mendelssohn, Fanny Piano Trio in Dm
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio
Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani

*This voting round will end in one week, Thursday February 23rd in the afternoon at about 3 pm PST, which is 11pm GMT. *


----------



## hustlefan

5 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
4 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
3 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
2 Mendelssohn, Fanny Piano Trio in Dm
1 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria


----------



## Bettina

5. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
4. Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
3. Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
2. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
1. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496


----------



## StDior

5 (pts) Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
4 Mendelssohn, Fanny Piano Trio in Dm
3 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
2 Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
1 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73


----------



## pjang23

5 Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
4 Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
3 Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
2 Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
1 Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2


----------



## Guest

5 Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
4 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
3 Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
2 Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
1 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496


----------



## Trout

5 Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
4 Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
3 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
2 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
1 Mendelssohn, Fanny Piano Trio in D minor

Why did we switch from ranking 10 to 5? It seems that this will only decrease the consensus among the enshrined pieces.


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> 5 Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
> 4 Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45
> 3 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
> 2 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
> 1 Mendelssohn, Fanny Piano Trio in D minor
> 
> Why did we switch from ranking 10 to 5? It seems that this will only decrease the consensus among the enshrined pieces.


Because people are less familiar with the pieces at this late stage. There hasn't been much consensus for many rounds. I had originally planned 100 enshrined, but there was some chatter about going further. And there had been some chatter about ranking only five. So I compromised, and the last twenty five of our enshrined list will be using this scoring.


----------



## tortkis

round 11 votes

5 Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
4 Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
3 Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
2 Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
1 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 11 votes*

5. Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
4. Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_
3. Akhunov: _Big Elegy to John Cage_
2. Sørensen: _Phantasmagoria_
1. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor


----------



## senza sordino

My five votes for round eleven

5 Mendelssohn, Fanny 
4 Farrenc
3 Brahms
2 Babajanian
1 Beethoven


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to everyone who has voted so far. Nine of us have voted. *There are about 30 hours left to vote.* We're missing a couple of regulars who haven't voted yet.

I'm thinking ahead to the very last round, round thirteen which will end during my spring break vacation. I'm trying to think of a work around and solution. I don't really want to extend the voting, because I'm getting piano trio fatigue. I will try to finish this list of 125 piano trios during my spring break, but the final day might not be a Thursday - please be prepared for that.

But for now, round eleven voting still ends tomorrow, Thursday. And round twelve will start and end on a Thursday.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

5 Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
4 Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
3 Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
2 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
1 Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2


----------



## senza sordino

*Round eleven voting is now over*. Here are your nine winners.

Sørensen: Phantasmagoria	*5 nominations	17 votes*
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1	*5 nominations	14 votes*
Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani	*4 nominations	14 votes*
Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio *4 nominations	13 votes* 
Mendelssohn, Fanny Piano Trio in Dm	*4 nominations	12 votes*
Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor	*4 nominations	12 votes*
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496	*4 nominations	11 votes*
Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor	*4 nominations	11 votes*
Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45	*5 nominations	10 votes*

Beethoven over Stockhausen because LvB had more nominations in this nomination round. Fanny Mendelssohn over Babajanian because she had many many more nominations in previous rounds. Mozart over Fibich was a tough fight, and it came down to Mozart having more nominations in the round previous to this.

The following pieces did not receive sufficient votes to be enshrined. The Brahms actually tied with Farrenc for votes, but had fewer nominations. These pieces will have to be renominated in order to be enshrined.

Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio


----------



## senza sordino

Here is your enshrined list of 109 piano trios:

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" 
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae for electric flute, cello and piano
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83*
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53	Franck: Piano Trio in F-Sharp minor, Op.1/1
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55	Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III

61	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
62	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63	Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
64	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
65	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
66	Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
67	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
69	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
70	Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3

71	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
72	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
74	Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
75	Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
76	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77	Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78	Furrer: Aer
79	Feldman: For Philip Guston
80	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

81	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
82	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
83	Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
84	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
85	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
86	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
87	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
88	Bertrand: Sanh
89	Schoenfield: Cafe Music (for violin, cello and piano)
90	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon

91	Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
92	Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
93	Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
94	Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
95	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
96	Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
97	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
98	Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
99	Kagel: Piano Trio 1 in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
100	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12

101	Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
102	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.1) in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
103	Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
104	Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
105	Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in Dm
106	Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
107	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
108	Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
109	Farrenc: Trio in E minor (piano, flute and cello), Op 45


----------



## senza sordino

Here is the list of 136 piano trios nominated but not enshrined. 

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Baker: Roots II
Bax: Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"

Bernstein Piano Trio
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Camarero, César: A través del sonido de la lluvia, for violin, violoncello and piano
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cerha: 5 movements for piano trio
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34

Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Copland Vitebsk
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor

Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Fernandez, Oscar Lorenzo Trio Brasileiro
Fuentes: Space Factory III
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1 (1918)
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2 in B, op. 37
Gervasoni: Rigirio
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72

Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki: Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik' for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Gouvy Piano Trio no 3
Gouvy: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Greif: Piano Trio
Gribbin: How To Make The Water Sound
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Harbison: Twilight Music
Harrison, Lou: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion (1987)

Hatzis: Old Photographs
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Ireland: Piano Trio No. 1, Phantasie

Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Jongen: Piano Trio Op.10
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86
Knotts: The Long Way Home
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXVII
Lang, K: sais., for flute, percussion and piano

López López: Trio III
Lucier: Broken Line
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Martinů - Bergerettes, H. 275 (for violin, cello and piano)
Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Matthews, David: Piano Trio No. 2, op. 61
Maxwell Davies: A Voyage to Fair Isle, Op. 232

Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Montsalvatge, Xavier: Piano Trio (1986-88)
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, op. 71
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Nørgård: Spell
Nørgård: It's All His Fancy, That
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Oehring and ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
Pablo, Luis de: Piano Trio
Part: Mozart-Adagio

Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Prins: Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)
Raff Piano Trio no 2
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158
Rawsthorne: Piano Trio
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor

Rochberg: Summer, 1990
Rorem: Spring Music
Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
Roth: verinnerung
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano

Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silver: To the Spirit Unconquered, for piano trio
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson - Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Simpson - Trio for violin, cello and piano
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, op. 73
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.

Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Torres, Jesús: Trío (2001) for violin, cello and piano
Turina: Circulo, Op. 91
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Vajda, János: Piano Trio
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung

Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Wuorinen: Trombone Trio
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

*Round twelve, the penultimate round, is now open* Please nominate up to twenty piano trios. You may nominate a piece from post #605, or nominate a new piece. A piano trio is any piece of music for three musicians, one of whom must be playing the piano.

We will be enshrining eight in each of the next two rounds to make a total of 125 in our complete list.

*The nominating round will end one week from today, Thursday March 2nd, at about 3pm PST, 11pm GMT.*


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Baker: Roots II
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Bernstein Piano Trio
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Harbison: Twilight Music
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano 
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 12 nominations*

Akhunov: _We are not in the garden, but it is something like this …_
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
Cassado: Piano Trio
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1 (1918)
Górecki: _Lerchenmusik_

Gribbin: _How To Make The Water Sound_
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Hatzis: _Old Photographs_
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, op. 47
Ireland: _Phantasie_ (Piano Trio No. 1)

Knotts: _The Long Way Home_
Kulenty: _A Cradle Song_
Matthews, D.: Piano Trio No. 2, op. 61
Maxwell Davies: _A Voyage to Fair Isle_
Moszkowski: Suite for Two Violins and Piano, op. 71

Nørgård: _Spell_
Pärt: _Mozart-Adagio_
Saint-Saens: _Tarantelle_
Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, op. 73
Turina: _Circulo_


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Piano Trio no 4
Bernstein Piano Trio
Brahms Piano Trio no 4
Bruch Piano Trio in Cm
Chaminade Piano Trio #1

Copland Vitebsk 
D'Indy Piano Trio #2
Gouvy Piano Trio no 3
Hovhaness Piano Trio for violin, clarinet and piano "Lake Samish"
Ireland Piano Trio no 3

Korngold Piano Trio 
Martin Trio on Irish Themes
Milhaud Sonata for two violins and piano
Moszkovski Suite in Gm for two violins and piano
Raff Piano Trio no 3

Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio 
Sibelius Piano Trio in Dm Korpo 
Spohr Piano Trio no 2
Turina Circulo 
Villa Lobos Piano Trio no 3

Two new trios: Milhaud and Hovhaness, I've performed the Hovhaness with two other players. It's nice, though nothing profound. 
It would be nice to have a Raff trio enshrined, so I reserve the right to change my nomination later to another one of his four Trios to reach consensus.


----------



## Trout

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio

Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 1 in F, op. 28
Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio
Hatzis: Old Photographs, for piano trio
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89

Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275
Mompou: Évocation, for piano trio

Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Wuorinen: Horn Trio and Horn Trio Continued
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## StDior

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 (1971)
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Nørgård: Spell
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silvestrov: Drama I, II & III for violin, cello and piano 
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung 
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## pjang23

New Nominations:
Casella: Sonata a Tre, Op. 62
Henze: Adagio adagio
Litolff: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 47 
Reger: Piano Trio No. 1 in B minor, Op. 2


Previous Nominations:
Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Czerny: Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
Fuentes: Space Factory III
Harrison: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion (1987)
Hatzis: Old Photographs
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86 
Martinů: Bergerettes, H. 275
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 158
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"


----------



## Bettina

Round 12 nominations

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. posth.
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5

Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Martinů - Bergerettes, H. 275 (for violin, cello and piano)
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564

Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Turina: Circulo, Op. 91


----------



## senza sordino

As a reminder you have 24 hours left to nominate. Six people have nominated so far. In this round will be voting to enshrine eight pieces. This is the second to last round, only one more round to go. We're nearly there.

Thank-you to all of you who have participated in this round. We're still looking for a few more regulars. Please don't feel as if you have to nominate twenty pieces. Please nominate as many as you can up to twenty different pieces. 

Thanks again. At this time tomorrow I will list the dozen or so pieces we will vote on to enshrine the next eight pieces.


----------



## Guest

André:_ durch_
Fuentes:_ Space Factory III_
Furrer:_ Retour An Dich_
Gadenstätter:_ Songbook_
Gervasoni:_ Rigirio_
Lang, B.:_ Monadologie XXVII_
Lang, K.:_ sais._
López López:_ Trio III_
Lucier:_ Broken Line_
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst:_ Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2_
Nørgård:_ It's All His Fancy, That_
Prins:_ Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)_
Roth:_ verinnerung_
Stockhausen:_ Refrain_
Stroppa:_ Ossia_
Sveinsson: _Piano Trio No. 2_
Vivier:_ Prolifération_
Wohlhauser:_ Quantenströmung_
Wolff:_ Trio III_
Wuorinen:_ Trombone Trio_


----------



## tortkis

round 12 nominations

Akhunov: We are not in the garden, but it is something like this …
Camarero, César: A través del sonido de la lluvia, for violin, violoncello and piano
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1 (1918)
Gribbin: How To Make The Water Sound
Harrison, Lou: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion (1987)
Henze: Adagio adagio for piano trio
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXVII
Lucier: Broken Line
Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Montsalvatge, Xavier: Piano Trio (1986-88)
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Pablo, Luis de: Piano Trio
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Simpson, Robert: Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984)
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Torres, Jesús: Trío for violin, cello and piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Round 12 nominations:*

Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Beethoven: Piano Trio No.4 in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 11 in G, Op. 121a
Birtwistle - Trio (2011)
Bridge - 3 miniatures for piano trio (Set 3), H.89

Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio
Haydn - Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Henze - Adagio adagio for piano trio
MacMillan - 14 little pictures
Magnard - Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18

Martinu - Bergerettes, H. 275
Maxwell Davies - A Voyage to Fair Isle
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Pärt - Mozart-Adagio
Simpson - Trio for horn, violin & piano

Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello
Turina - Circulo, Op. 91
Ustvolskaya - Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Villa-Lobos - Piano Trio No. 3
Volans - Piano Trio


----------



## senza sordino

Please give me a few minutes. We have eight pieces ahead and a fifteen way tie for ninth. We need more than eight pieces to vote on to enshrine eight pieces, otherwise there is no need for a vote. I will need to look at previous rounds to see which of the fifteen make it to the voting round. Voting on 23 pieces is too many. I need a few minutes to resolve this tie.


----------



## senza sordino

*The nominating for round twelve is now over.* Please cast your votes. Vote for your favourite five from this list of twelve. Eight pieces from your votes will be enshrined.

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
Henze: Adagio adagio
Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Turina: Circulo
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"

I counted back to round six to find which of the tied pieces had the most total number of nominations. I added four pieces to the eight that were ahead.

Please rank your votes as follows:
5 best piece
4 next best favourite
3 
2
1 lowest rank of the five

*The voting for round twelve will end one week from now, Thursday March 9th. *

The next round, round thirteen, will be the last round. I'm not quite sure how I'll count, tabulate and post the nominations and votes as I'm on spring break for the last round. I don't really want to delay the last round as I'm feeling some piano trio fatigue. Perhaps you are too. I'll make it work somehow.


----------



## Trout

5 Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
4 Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275
3 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
2 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
1 Turina: Circulo


----------



## pjang23

5 Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
4 Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
3 Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
2 Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
1 Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275


----------



## hustlefan

5 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
4 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
3 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
2 Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
1 Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor


----------



## StDior

5 (pts) Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
4 Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
3 Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
2 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
1 Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor


----------



## Guest

5 Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
4 Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
3 Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275
2 Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
1 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"


----------



## tortkis

round 12 votes

5 Henze: Adagio adagio
4 Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
3 Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
2 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
1 Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor


----------



## Portamento

5 Turina: Circulo
4 Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
3 Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275
2 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
1 Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.


----------



## senza sordino

Portamento said:


> 5 Turina: Circulo
> 4 Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
> 3 Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275
> 2 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
> 1 Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.


Thank-you for joining our project. When I "like" your post that means I have counted it and entered the information in my excel spreadsheet. I find this helps me keep track of what votes and nominations have been counted, and no one is double counted or missed. And it's easier to do a few minutes day by day rather than spend more than one hour at the computer at the end of the voting and end of the nominating process. If you need to change a vote or nomination after I have "liked" your post, please let me know.

There are three days left to vote. I find keeping the same day each week for ending nominating and voting easier than a moving day. I do this at work using excel. I only have an ipad mini at home, and I couldn't do this project on that tiny machine.


----------



## senza sordino

5 Brahms
4 Rimsky Korsakov 
3 Vasks
2 Turina
1 Beethoven


----------



## Bettina

5. Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
4. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
3. Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.
2. Turina: Circulo
1. Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Round 12 votes

5 Turina: Circulo
4 Henze: Adagio adagio
3 Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275
2 Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
1 Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"


----------



## senza sordino

*There are just under 24 hours left to vote.* Tomorrow will be the start of the final round. This is it folks, we're coming to a close of this project. Anyone new is still welcome to join our project.


----------



## senza sordino

*Round twelve voting has ended. * Here are your results:

Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.	*3 nominations	19 votes*
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"	*5 nominations	16 votes*
Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2	*4 nominations	15 votes*
Turina: Circulo	*4 nominations	15 votes*
Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275	*4 nominations	15 votes*
Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"	*3 nominations	15 votes*
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31	*3 nominations	14 votes*
Pärt: Mozart-Adagio	*5 nominations	12 votes*

There was a four way tie for third. Oehring & Ter Schiphorst over the others because this piece has been getting two or three nominations in many previous rounds, Turina over Martinu because it had more nominations in the previous three rounds. Vasks is 6th because this piece had fewer nominations in this round.

The following pieces did not receive sufficient votes to be enshrined. They will need to be renominated in order to be enshrined.

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Henze: Adagio adagio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5


----------



## senza sordino

*Here is your list of 117 pieces enshrined*

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV:28
17	Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" 
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
20	Debussy: Piano Trio in G major, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno in E flat, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb:*Vox Balaenae for electric flute, cello and piano
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu:*Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann, Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70 No. 2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53	Franck: Piano Trio in F-Sharp minor, Op.1/1
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55	Lachenmann:*Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III

61	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, op. 76
62	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63	Schumann: Fairy Tales op.132 for Clarinet, Viola and piano.
64	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1
65	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
66	Khachaturian: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano
67	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
69	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E, op.83
70	Zemlinsky: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in D minor, Op. 3

71	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
72	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op 22
74	Lalo Piano Trio in Am Op 26
75	Schumann: Fantasiestücke for piano trio, Op 88
76	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77	Weber: Trio in G minor for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78	Furrer: Aer
79	Feldman: For Philip Guston
80	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

81	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op 35
82	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
83	Bloch: Three Nocturnes for Piano Trio
84	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
85	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
86	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 1
87	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50, H. 140
88	Bertrand: Sanh
89	Schoenfield: Cafe Music for violin, cello and piano
90	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon

91	Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
92	Sciarrino: Trio No. 2
93	Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
94	Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
95	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
96	Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams), for piano trio
97	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1
98	Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
99	Kagel: Piano Trio 1 in Three Movements, for violin, cello and piano
100	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12

101	Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
102	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.1 in E Flat Op. 1, No.1
103	Stockhausen: Schlagtrio for piano and two(x3) timpani
104	Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage, for piano trio
105	Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in Dm
106	Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
107	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G, K. 496
108	Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
109	Farrenc: Trio in E minor for piano, flute and cello, Op 45
110	Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.

111	Beethoven: Piano Trio (No.4) in Bb Major Op.11 "Gassenhauer"
112	Oehring & Ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz: Ballet Blanc 2
113	Turina: Circulo
114	Martinů: Bergerettes, for piano trio, H. 275
115	Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
116	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
117	Pärt: Mozart-Adagio


----------



## senza sordino

The following 140 pieces have been nominated in previous rounds, but not enshrined.

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: We are not in the garden, but it is something like this …
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Baker: Roots II
Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a

Bernstein Piano Trio
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Bridge: 3 miniatures for piano trio (Set 3), H.89
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Camarero, César: A través del sonido de la lluvia, for violin, violoncello and piano
Casella: Sonata a Tre, Op. 62
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cerha: 5 movements for piano trio
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11

Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Copland: Vitebsk
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Czerny: Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2

Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Fernandez, Oscar Lorenzo Trio Brasileiro
Fuentes: Space Factory III
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1 (1918)
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 1 in F, op. 28
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2 in B, op. 37

Gervasoni: Rigirio
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gorecki: Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik' for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Gouvy Piano Trio no 3
Gouvy: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Greif: Piano Trio
Gribbin: How To Make The Water Sound

Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Harbison: Twilight Music
Harrison, Lou: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion (1987)
Hatzis: Old Photographs
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47

Hovhaness: Piano Trio for violin, clarinet and piano "Lake Samish"
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Ireland: Piano Trio No. 1, Phantasie
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Jongen: Piano Trio Op.10
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86
Knotts: The Long Way Home
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1

Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXVII
Lang, K: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Litolff: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 47*
López López: Trio III
Lucier: Broken Line
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major

Mathieu: Piano Trio
Matthews, David: Piano Trio No. 2, op. 61
Maxwell Davies: A Voyage to Fair Isle, Op. 232
Milhaud: Sonata for two violins and piano
Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Montsalvatge, Xavier: Piano Trio (1986-88)
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, op. 71
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Nørgård: Spell
Nørgård: It's All His Fancy, That

Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Pablo, Luis deiano Trio
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Prins: Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)
Raff Piano Trio no 2
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158
Rawsthorne: Piano Trio

Reger: Piano Trio No. 1 in B minor, Op. 2
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Rochberg: Summer, 1990
Rorem: Spring Music
Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
Roth:verinnerung
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Saariaho: Light & Matter

Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silver: To the Spirit Unconquered, for piano trio
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Simpson: Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Simpson: Trio for violin, cello and piano
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello

Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, op. 73
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Sveinsson: Piano Trio No. 2
Torres, Jesús: Trío (2001) for violin, cello and piano
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Vajda, János: Piano Trio
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3

Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Volans: Piano Trio
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung
Wolff: Trio III
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano
Wuorinen: Trombone Trio
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

*Round 13 nominating is now open* This is it, the final round, the ultimate round, the last waltz, the final act, the closing scene, the epilogue.

Please nominate up to twenty piano trios. You may choose from the list in post 634, or you may choose to nominate a brand new piece.

The nominating round will end one week from today, Thursday March 16th. I`ll be on Spring Break but I have access to a computer, so there shouldn`t be any problems. Then we will vote for the last time.

In this round we will be enshrining eight last pieces to make a complete list of 125 piano trios.


----------



## Portamento

_Round 13 nominations:_

Czerny: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 166
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 173
Czerny: Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano, Op. 211 No. 2
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 289

Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 112
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 121
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 191
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 37
von Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano, Op. 61
Bohm: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 352 No. 1
Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 264
Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
Jadassohn: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 85 (masterpiece!)

Fuchs: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 115
Cras: Piano Trio 
Ropartz: Piano Trio
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3, W142

Denisov: Piano Trio, Op. 39
Denisov: Trio for Flute, Bassoon, and Piano
Carter: _Epigrams_ for Piano Trio

Too many good piano trios; we need 200!


----------



## Trout

Subject to revision, but I think I'll go with these 20:

Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
Bretón: Piano Trio in E
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2 in B, op. 37

Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio
Haas: Ins Licht, for piano trio
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
Henselt: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 24
Juon: Litaniae, op. 70

Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
López López: Trio III
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Mompou: Évocation, for piano trio

Panufnik: Piano Trio, op. 1
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3
Wuorinen: Horn Trio and Horn Trio Continued
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

Portamento said:


> _Round 13 nominations:_
> 
> Czerny: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 166
> Czerny: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 173
> Czerny: _Deux Trios brillans_ for Violin, Cello, and Piano, Op. 211
> Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 289
> 
> Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 112
> Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 121
> Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 191
> Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 37
> von Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano, Op. 61
> Bohm: Six Piano Trios, Op. 352
> Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 264
> Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
> Jadassohn: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 85 (masterpiece!)
> 
> Fuchs: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 115
> Cras: Piano Trio
> Ropartz: Piano Trio
> Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3, W142
> 
> Denisov: Piano Trio, Op. 39
> Denisov: Trio for Flute, Bassoon, and Piano
> Carter: _Epigrams_ for Piano Trio
> 
> Too many good piano trios; we need 200!


Sorry, we're not going to 200.

In this list compilation, we've separated pieces of the same opus number. All three of Beethoven's Piano Trios Op 1 have been separately enshrined. Even though they're the same opus number, they are separate pieces. Can you please clarify the pieces by Czerny and Bohm? You'll find that each TC list compilation had slightly, sometimes very, different rules.


----------



## Portamento

senza sordino said:


> Sorry, we're not going to 200.
> 
> In this list compilation, we've separated pieces of the same opus number. All three of Beethoven's Piano Trios Op 1 have been separately enshrined. Even though they're the same opus number, they are separate pieces. Can you please clarify the pieces by Czerny and Bohm? You'll find that each TC list compilation had slightly, sometimes very, different rules.


That was just a light-hearted joke! Nothing more, nothing less.

As for Czerny and Bohm, I've updated my list as per your rules.


----------



## hustlefan

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Baker: Roots II
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Bernstein: Piano Trio
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5

Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Harbison: Twilight Music
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24

Henze: Adagio adagio
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kuula: Piano Trio, Op. 7
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564

Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Wuorinen: Horn Trio and Horn Trio Continued
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## StDior

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Denisov: Trio for violin, cello and piano, Op. 39 (1971)
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gorecki: Lerchenmusik for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Nørgård: It's All His Fancy, That
Nørgård: Spell
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet and horn in B-Flat Major, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silvestrov: Drama I, II & III for violin, cello and piano 
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung 
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio


----------



## Guest

André: _durch_
Fuentes: _Space Factory III_
Furrer: _Retour An Dich_
Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
Lang, B.: _Monadologie XXVII_
Lang, K.: _sais._
López López: _Trio III_
Lucier: _Broken Line_
Manoury: _Michigan Trio_
Nørgård: _It's All His Fancy, That_
Prins: _Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)_
Roth: _verinnerung_
Stockhausen: _Refrain_
Stroppa: _Ossia_
Sveinsson: _Piano Trio No. 2_
Vivier: _Prolifération_
Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_
Wolff: _Trio III_
Wuorinen:_ Trombone Trio_


----------



## senza sordino

hustlefan said:


> Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
> Baker: Roots II
> Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
> Bernstein: Piano Trio
> Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
> 
> Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
> D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
> Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
> Harbison: Twilight Music
> Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
> 
> Henze: Adagio adagio
> Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
> Kuula: Piano Trio, Op. 7
> Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
> Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
> 
> Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
> Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
> *Wuorinen: Horn Trio and Horn Trio Continued*
> Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2





nathanb said:


> André: _durch_
> Fuentes: _Space Factory III_
> Furrer: _Retour An Dich_
> Gadenstätter: _Songbook_
> Gervasoni: _Rigirio_
> Lang, B.: _Monadologie XXVII_
> Lang, K.: _sais._
> López López: _Trio III_
> Lucier: _Broken Line_
> Manoury: _Michigan Trio_
> Nørgård: _It's All His Fancy, That_
> Prins: _Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)_
> Roth: _verinnerung_
> Stockhausen: _Refrain_
> Stroppa: _Ossia_
> Sveinsson: _Piano Trio No. 2_
> Vivier: _Prolifération_
> Wohlhauser: _Quantenströmung_
> Wolff: _Trio III_
> *Wuorinen: Trombone Trio*


In my excel spreadsheet I've assumed they're different pieces. I just want to clarify that.

Five people so far have nominated 77 different pieces.

FYI, I'm now on spring break away from my work computer and PC, I'll be on my ipad making posts here on TC, but I can't make any changes and additions on the excel spreadsheet until next Thursday, the final day of nominating. We're still on schedule, but my end of tabulating will be different.


----------



## pjang23

Archer: Piano Trio No. 2
Casella: Sonata a Tre, Op. 62
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Czerny: Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
Fuentes: Space Factory III
Harrison: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion (1987)
Hatzis: Old Photographs
Henze: Adagio adagio
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86 
Kulenty: Lullaby, for piano trio
Litolff: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 47 
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Mathieu: Piano Trio <- Give this a listen 
Pejacevic: Trio for violin, cello & piano in C, Op.29
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 158
Reger: Piano Trio No. 1 in B minor, Op. 2
Reinecke: Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Horn in B Flat Major, Op. 274
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## pjang23

senza sordino said:


> *Here is your list of 117 pieces enshrined*
> 110	Brahms: Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth.


I think you may want to change that to Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth, as the authorship of the trio is unknown. That said, the opening of the 2nd movement does sound quite like something Brahms would write.


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> In my excel spreadsheet I've assumed they're different pieces. I just want to clarify that.


Yes. And, to my knowledge, _Horn Trio_ and _Horn Trio_ Continued are different works as well.


----------



## senza sordino

pjang23 said:


> I think you may want to change that to Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth, as the authorship of the trio is unknown. That said, the opening of the 2nd movement does sound quite like something Brahms would write.


I will change this next week. Thanks for the information. 


nathanb said:


> Yes. And, to my knowledge, _Horn Trio_ and _Horn Trio_ Continued are different works as well.


Interesting. I will look into this.

I need to do some homework, and listen to some pieces before I make my nominations. In particular Magnard, Zimmerli 2 and Reinecke trio for piano, clarinet and horn.


----------



## Portamento

senza sordino said:


> I need to do some homework, and listen to some pieces before I make my nominations. In particular Magnard, Zimmerli 2 and *Reinecke trio for piano, clarinet and horn*.


_



_


----------



## Guest

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Charles_Wuorinen

According to wikipedia, the two horn trios in question were composed four years apart. And the _Trombone Trio_ is in there too.


----------



## pjang23

For the last voting round, could you also add (say 10) honorable mention votes?

After this nomination round is finished, show the full list of works nominated but not enshrined, and bold the text for works nominated by more than one voter (basically to help with listening suggestions in the final lists). The honorable mention votes can be used to either a) add a new work to the honorable mention list or b) second an unbolded work (that's not your own original nomination) so that it shows as bolded. It'll allow people to add in or boost any last works they could not fit in to the nomination round.


----------



## senza sordino

pjang23 said:


> For the last voting round, could you also add (say 10) honorable mention votes?
> 
> After this nomination round is finished, show the full list of works nominated but not enshrined, and bold the text for works nominated by more than one voter (basically to help with listening suggestions in the final lists). The honorable mention votes can be used to either a) add a new work to the honorable mention list or b) second an unbolded work (that's not your own original nomination) so that it shows as bolded. It'll allow people to add in or boost any last works they could not fit in to the nomination round.


Yes, no problem. I've kept all the information from each round, so I can do that. I can problably rank the honourable mention list: nominated by three or more.....two or more people etc.


----------



## Bettina

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Casella: Sonata a Tre, Op. 62
Copland: Vitebsk

Czerny: Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob XV:24
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564

Milhaud: Sonata for two violins and piano
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'm just posting the below on behalf of senza. This is the 'clean' version of the list so far, which had been maintained gradually but never used in the thread. So this can now be used when senza comes to post the final list of 125 works next week. If anyone believes there are any mistakes, please point them out.  Cheers.
________________________________________________

*The TC Top 125 Recommended Piano Trios (after round 12)*
_- Trios for piano, violin and cello, unless otherwise stated_

1.	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2.	Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
3.	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4.	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5.	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
6.	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8.	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10.	Poulenc: Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano, FP 43

11.	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12.	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
13.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14.	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15.	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16.	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E major, Hob. XV/28
17.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18.	Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E-flat major, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" 
19.	Bartók: Contrasts, for clarinet, violin and piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
20.	Debussy: Piano Trio, L. 3

21.	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
22.	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
23.	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24.	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
25.	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65 / B. 130
26.	Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
27.	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
28.	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29.	Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
30.	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31.	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32.	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 1/3
33.	Ives: Piano Trio
34.	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35.	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36.	Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello and piano
37.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38.	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39.	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40.	Schumann (Wieck), Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41.	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70/2
42.	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43.	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for viola, clarinet and piano, Op. 15d
44.	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B-flat major, K. 502
45.	Bruch: Eight Pieces for clarinet, viola, and piano, Op. 83
46.	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
47.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48.	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
49.	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50.	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51.	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52.	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53.	Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, Op. 1/1
54.	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55.	Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano
56.	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2
57.	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58.	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59.	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60.	Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III

61.	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76
62.	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63.	Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 132 
64.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
65.	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
66.	Khachaturian: Trio for clarinet, violin, and piano
67.	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68.	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
69.	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 5 in E major, Op. 83
70.	Zemlinsky: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 3

71.	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
72.	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73.	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 22
74.	Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
75.	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 88
76.	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77.	Weber: Trio for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78.	Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
79.	Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
80.	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

81.	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
82.	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
83.	Bloch: Three Nocturnes
84.	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
85.	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op. 157b
86.	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 21 / B. 51
87.	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50
88.	Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
89.	Schoenfield: Café Music
90.	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon

91.	Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
92.	Sciarrino: Piano Trio No. 2
93.	Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
94.	Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
95.	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
96.	Höller: Tagträume 
97.	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie), H. 79
98.	Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
99.	Kagel: Piano Trio No. 1 
100.	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12

101.	Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
102.	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-Flat Op. 1/1
103.	Stockhausen: Schlagtrio, for piano and two (x3) timpanists
104.	Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
105.	Hensel (Mendelssohn), Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
106.	Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
107.	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
108.	Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
109.	Farrenc: Trio for flute, cello and piano in E minor, Op. 45
110.	Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth, Anh. 4/5

111.	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
112.	Oehring & ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
113.	Turina: Circulo, Op. 91
114.	Martinů: Bergerettes, H. 275
115.	Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
116.	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
117.	Pärt: Mozart-Adagio


----------



## senza sordino

nathanb said:


> View attachment 92864
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Charles_Wuorinen
> 
> According to wikipedia, the two horn trios in question were composed four years apart. And the _Trombone Trio_ is in there too.


I listened to the horn trio and horn Trio continued. They were composed in different years, but what I found online was that these two pieces could be performed together. Two people have nominated them together in this round, I'll stick with that. I also listened to the trombone trio. It's a Trio for piano, mallets and trombone. It's pretty good, a nice sound world created.

I'm going to nominate pieces in my long list to have some consensus among us. So I'll nominate the horn trio and horn Trio continued. I'm dropping some pieces that have no other support.

Thank-you Skilmarilion for updating and fixing the list of enshrined pieces. That's terrific.

When this is finished we will have 125 pieces in the enshrined list and over 150 pieces in the honourable mention list. I'll try to rank the honourable mention list by number of nominations by different people. I will also give you an alphabetical list of the enshrined works. Sometime in the future after some research I'll give you a chronological list of the enshrined works - I like chronology.

*There are two days left to nominate. * Thank-you to everyone so far who has nominated, we're still missing a few regulars and anyone else new is welcome to add their submissions.


----------



## senza sordino

Here are my twenty 

Arensky 2
Bernstein Piano Trio
Bruch
Chaminade 1
Copland Vitebsk 
D'Indy 2
Ireland 3
Korngold Piano Trio
Magnard Piano Trio
Marschner 2
Martin Trio on Irish Themes
Milhaud Sonata for two violins and piano 
Raff 4
Reinecke Trio for piano, clarinet and horn
Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trio in Cm
Sibelius Piano Trio in Dm "Korpo"
Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Villa Lobos 3
Wiorinen Horn Trio and Horn Trio Continued 
Zimmerli 2


----------



## Trout

Trout said:


> Bretón: Piano Trio in E
> Juon: Litaniae, op. 70
> Panufnik: Piano Trio, op. 1
> Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor


In light of there being an honorable mentions round, I would like to swap these works out with the following:

Hatzis: Old Photographs, for piano trio
Milhaud: Sonata for Two Violins and Piano, op. 15
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D, op. 158
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> In light of there being an honorable mentions round, I would like to swap these works out with the following:
> 
> Hatzis: Old Photographs, for piano trio
> Milhaud: Sonata for Two Violins and Piano, op. 15
> Raff: Piano Trio No. 4 in D, op. 158
> Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2


Thanks for this. But I never said there would be a separate honourable mention round. I will list all of the pieces not enshrined after this last round. The pieces not enshrined will be called honourable mentions. Does this change you mind? Does this reconsider your change? No problem if you want to change again.


----------



## pjang23

senza sordino said:


> Thanks for this. But I never said there would be a separate honourable mention round. I will list all of the pieces not enshrined after this last round. The pieces not enshrined will be called honourable mentions. Does this change you mind? Does this reconsider your change? No problem if you want to change again.


I think he's referring to the honorable mention votes I mentioned earlier. I proposed that on top of the 5 main enshrinement votes, we could have 10 extra votes to either nominate any last works we couldn't fit into nomination round so that they show up in the honorable mention list, or to raise the position of an honorable mention work (that you haven't voted for before) and give it more attention.


----------



## tortkis

round 13 nominations

Akhunov: We are not in the garden, but it is something like this …
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Camarero, César: A través del sonido de la lluvia, for violin, violoncello and piano
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1 (1918)
Gribbin: How To Make The Water Sound
Harrison, Lou: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion (1987)
Henze: Adagio adagio for piano trio
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, op. 47
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXVII
Lucier: Broken Line
Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Montsalvatge, Xavier: Piano Trio (1986-88)
Nyman: The Photography of Chance (for piano, violin, cello)
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano
Simpson, Robert: Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984)
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Torres, Jesús: Trío for violin, cello and piano


----------



## Trout

senza sordino said:


> Thanks for this. But I never said there would be a separate honourable mention round. I will list all of the pieces not enshrined after this last round. The pieces not enshrined will be called honourable mentions. Does this change you mind? Does this reconsider your change? No problem if you want to change again.


Your response to me seemed like you agreed with pjang's honorable mention round suggestion. If not, I would definitely wait and rethink what I'd like to change.


----------



## senza sordino

Trout said:


> Your response to me seemed like you agreed with pjang's honorable mention round suggestion. If not, I would definitely wait and rethink what I'd like to change.


Sorry for any confusion. I just meant that the works not in the enshrined list would be in a list called honourable mentions. These pieces I can rank as nominated by three or more, two or more etc. I would rather end this nominating round on Thursday as planned, and then one more week of voting, and that's it. At the very end we will have an enshrined list of 125 pieces and an honourable mention list. That's my preference.

I'm traveling tomorrow, and I won't be back here until Thursday.

Again, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## pjang23

senza sordino said:


> Sorry for any confusion. I just meant that the works not in the enshrined list would be in a list called honourable mentions. These pieces I can rank as nominated by three or more, two or more etc. I would rather end this nominating round on Thursday as planned, and then one more week of voting, and that's it. At the very end we will have an enshrined list of 125 pieces and an honourable mention list. That's my preference.
> 
> I'm traveling tomorrow, and I won't be back here until Thursday.
> 
> Again, sorry for any confusion.


I was suggesting doing honorable mention votes during the next voting round rather than as a separate round afterwards, but it's your call anyway.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 13 nominations*

Akhunov: _We are not in the garden, but it is something like this …_
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2
Cassado: Piano Trio
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1 
Górecki: _Lerchenmusik_

Gribbin: _How To Make The Water Sound_
Grieg: _Andante con moto_, EG. 116
Hatzis: _Old Photographs_
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano
Ireland: _Phantasie_ (Trio No. 1)

Knotts: _The Long Way Home_
Kulenty: _A Cradle Song_
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 7 
Martinů: Sonatina for 2 violins and piano, H. 198
Matthews, D.: Piano Trio No. 2

Maxwell Davies: _A Voyage to Fair Isle_
Moszkowski: Suite for 2 violins and piano, op. 71
Nørgård: _Spell_
Saint-Saëns: _Tarantelle_
Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Round 13 nominations:*

Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 11 in G, Op. 121a
Birtwistle - Trio (2011)
Bridge - 3 miniatures for piano trio (Set 3), H.89
Cerha - 5 movements for piano trio

Copland - Vitebsk
Gribbin, Deirdrie - How to make the water sound
Haydn - Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Henze - Adagio adagio for piano trio
MacMillan - 14 little pictures

Magnard - Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Maxwell Davies - A Voyage to Fair Isle
Moeran - Piano Trio in D major
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Rubbra - Piano Trio in one movement, Op. 68

Simpson - Trio for horn, violin & piano
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello
Ustvolskaya - Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Villa-Lobos - Piano Trio No. 3
Volans - Piano Trio


----------



## senza sordino

*Round 13 nominating is now over* Here are your top 12 contenders. 
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
Henze: Adagio adagio
Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3, W142
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2

From this list please vote for your top five. It helps me if you post your votes as follows:

5 (pts) top choice
4 next
3
2 
1

I hope there was no confusion with the piece by Kulenty? I hope I haven't screwed up because one person called it Lullaby.

*The voting will end one week from today, Thursday March 23rd *


----------



## senza sordino

Once we have enshrined our last eight pieces from this week's vote, we will have 125 enshrined pieces and over 150 on the honourable mention list. If you want, you may nominated up to twenty new pieces during this week that you would like added to the honourable mention list. There is no need to nominate pieces already on the honourable mention list. If you have some brand new pieces you would like added to the honourable mention list please do so during the next week.

Let me explain how the honourable mention list will work. It will take me a few days to a week to compile (or more). In the honourable mention list of >150 pieces list I will rank them as nominated by four people, three people, nominated by two people, nominated by one person. So there is no need to nominate pieces for the honourable mention list you've already nominated yourself, but you may nominate a piece someone else has nominated and this will move that piece up in the rankings of the honourable mention list. Or nominate something brand new. 

I hope that makes sense?


----------



## StDior

5 (pts) Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
4 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
3 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
2 Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
1 Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio


----------



## pjang23

My mistake with Kulenty. Yes I meant cradle song

5 Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
4 Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
3 Henze: Adagio adagio
2 Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
1 Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio


Two easy honorable mentions:
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major Op. 22
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 3 in G major Op. 35


----------



## hustlefan

5 Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
4 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
3 Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
2 Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
1 Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## Guest

1 Furrer And Fifteen Characters


----------



## Portamento

5 Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
4 Henze: _Adagio adagio_
3 Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No.3, W142
2 Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, Op. 18
1 Kulenty:_ A Cradle Song_ for piano trio


----------



## Bettina

5. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
4. Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
3. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
2. Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
1. Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5


----------



## tortkis

round 13 votes

5 Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
4 Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio
3 Henze: Adagio adagio
2 Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
1 Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio


----------



## Trout

5 Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
4 Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
3 Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
2 Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
1 Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Round 13 votes*

5. Kulenty: _A Cradle Song_
4. Gribbin: _How to Make the Water Sound_
3. Henze: _Adagio adagio_
2. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38, Hob.XV/24
1. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## senza sordino

As a reminder, there are two days left to vote. Please feel free to add any other pieces you want to the honourable mention list. I will have the enshrined list ready in two days, but the honourable mention list will take a bit longer. 

Thanks


----------



## Portamento

senza sordino said:


> Please feel free to add any other pieces you want to the honourable mention list.


Onslow: Piano Trio No. 8, Op. 26


----------



## Trout

Honorable mentions:

Bretón: Piano Trio in E
David: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
Dennehy: Bulb, for piano trio
Donatoni: Het, for flute, bass clarinet, and piano
Foerster: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, op. 105
Juon: Litaniae, op. 70
Juon: Piano Trio No. 1 in A minor, op. 17
Panufnik: Piano Trio, op. 1
Rochberg: Piano Trio No. 1
Volkmann: Piano Trio No. 2 in B-flat minor, op. 5


If I can also second some previously nominated works, I'd like to add a vote each to:

Akhunov: We are not in the garden, but it is something like this...
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello, and Piano, op. 86
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor
Rorem: Spring Music, for piano trio
Volans: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## senza sordino

I nearly forgot to vote

5 Rimsky Korsakov 
4 Magnard 
3 Reinecke 
2 Arensky
1 Villa Lobos


----------



## senza sordino

Sorry for the delay. You're going to have to wait even longer. I'm not going to be able to post the final results until Monday. I'll be back home at that time on my regular computer. At that time I'll post the final list of 125 enshrined pieces and a few days after that I'll post the honourable mention list. I'm still in a foreign country tonight. 

Sorry for the delay.

P.S. One or two regulars didn't vote. If you thought you missed your chance to vote, don't worry. Please vote before Monday.

Again sorry for the delay


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Round 13 votes:*

5 Henze: Adagio adagio
4 Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
3 Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio
2 Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, Op. 18
1 Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3, W142

Honourable mentions:

Onslow - Piano Trio No. 10 in F minor, Op. 83
Bridge - Three miniatures for Piano Trio: Set 1, H.87
Bridge - Three miniatures for Piano Trio: Set 2, H.88
Heimo Erbse - Piano Trio Op. 8
Theodore Dubois - Piano Trio No.1 in C minor
Boris Tchaikovsky - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in B minor

And thanks for the 'second chance', Senza!


----------



## senza sordino

Here are your final eight that have made it to the enshrined list:

Henze: Adagio adagio	*4 nominations	18 votes*
Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio	*4 nominations	17 votes*
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24	*4 nominations	16 votes*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor	*4 nominations	15 votes*
Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274	*4 nominations	15 votes*
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73	*6 nominations	14 votes*
Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18	*4 nominations	13 votes*
Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio	*4 nominations	11 votes*

Rimsky Korsakov over Reinecke because his piece had more nominations in previous rounds.

These pieces did not receive sufficient votes and will be on the honourable mention list. 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3, W142


----------



## senza sordino

Here is your list of 125 piano trios in the final enshrined list:

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio in Am
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV/28
17	Mendelssohn: Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" 
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
20	Debussy: Piano Trio, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae for electric flute, cello and piano
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu:*Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann (Wieck), Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70/2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, Op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53	Franck: Piano Trio in F-Sharp minor, Op.1/1
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55	Lachenmann:*Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III

61	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, Op. 76
62	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63	Schumann: Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 132*
64	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
65	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
66	Khachaturian: Trio for clarinet, violin, and Piano
67	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
69	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E major, Op.83
70	Zemlinsky: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in D minor, Op. 3

71	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
72	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 22
74	Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
75	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op 88
76	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77	Weber: Trio for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78	Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
79	Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
80	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

81	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
82	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
83	Bloch: Three Nocturnes
84	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
85	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
86	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 21 / B. 51
87	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50
88	Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
89	Schoenfield: Cafe Music
90	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon

91	Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
92	Sciarrino: Piano Trio No. 2
93	Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
94	Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
95	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
96	Höller: Tagträume
97	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie), H. 79
98	Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
99	Kagel: Piano Trio No. 1
100	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12

101	Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
102	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-Flat Op. 1/1
103	Stockhausen: Schlagtrio, for piano and two (x3) timpanists
104	Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
105	Hensel (Mendelssohn), Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
106	Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
107	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
108	Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
109	Farrenc: Trio for flute, cello and piano in E minor, Op. 45
110	Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth, Anh. 4/5

111	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
112	Oehring & ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
113	Turina: Circulo, Op. 91
114	Martinů: Bergerettes, H. 275
115	Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
116	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
117	Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
118	Henze: Adagio adagio
119	Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
120	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24

121	Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
122	Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
123	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
124	Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
125	Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

Thank-you to everyone who participated in this list compilation. We started in September, it takes a long time to generate a thorough list such as this. I want to especially thank Skilmarilion who cleaned up my list, made the format the same and had to look up some opus numbers, keys and other data associated with each piece. Thank-you for that. I want to thank pjang23, Tortkis, Trout and Nereffid for your help when I got stuck. And I want to thank those other individuals who made it through to the end: Turnabout Vox, Bettina, StDior, hustlefan, nathanb, and portamento. If I've forgotten anyone, I apologise profusely for that. 

Thank-you to everyone else who contributed in the earlier rounds. We had over 20 people contribute in the first seven or eight rounds. That's great.

I will have an honourable mention list ready for you in the next few days. This will rank the pieces that didn't make it to the enshrined list. And I will have an alphabetical list of the enshrined list ready for you. And sometime soon, I'll have a chronological list of the enshrined list (I like chronology).


----------



## pjang23

Thanks again for your hard work senza! It's been a very fun project getting to know the more obscure depths of the genre, and I'll be happy to facilitate the counterpart Piano Quartets Plus project whenever that may come.

Thanks to all the participants for pooling together their knowledge for a wonderful reference of listening suggestions!

Honorable mentions:
Brüll: Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 14
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
Denisov: Piano Trio, Op. 39
Franck: Piano Trio No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 1/2
Franck: Piano Trio No. 3 in B minor, Op. 1/3
Franck: Piano Trio No. 4 in B minor, Op. 2
Fuchs: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 115
Gorecki: Recitatives and Arioso
Haas: Ins Licht, for piano trio
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major Op. 22
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 3 in G major Op. 35
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 4 in G major Op. 65
Kuula: Piano Trio, Op. 7
Onslow: Piano Trio No. 10 in F minor, Op. 83
Nørgård: Spell
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano


----------



## Skilmarilion

Thanks for everything, senza. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Here are your top 125 piano trios in alphabetical order. 

Order	List of works enshrined
104	Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
72	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
123	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
106	Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
80	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
102	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-Flat Op. 1/1
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2

32	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 1/3
111	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
41	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70/2
1	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
88	Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
83	Bloch: Three Nocturnes
91	Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
110	Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth, Anh. 4/5
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8

30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
26	Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
97	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie), H. 79
31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 3
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio

36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae for electric flute, cello and piano
20	Debussy: Piano Trio, L. 3
86	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 21 / B. 51
68	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
109	Farrenc: Trio for flute, cello and piano in E minor, Op. 45
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
79	Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
108	Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor

53	Franck: Piano Trio in F-Sharp minor, Op.1/1
78	Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
90	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
87	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50
125	Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
120	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
116	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
95	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30

65	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV/28
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
105	Hensel (Mendelssohn), Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
118	Henze: Adagio adagio
96	Höller: Tagträume
100	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
69	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E major, Op.83
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, Op. 93
84	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96

33	Ives: Piano Trio
99	Kagel: Piano Trio No. 1
66	Khachaturian: Trio for clarinet, violin, and Piano
119	Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
55	Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano
74	Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
82	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
124	Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18

114	Martinů: Bergerettes, H. 275
71	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
93	Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
17	Mendelssohn: Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
85	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
107	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542

62	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
18	Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" 
112	Oehring & ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
117	Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
76	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
2	Ravel: Piano Trio in Am
94	Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102

122	Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III
121	Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
89	Schoenfield: Cafe Music
29	Schubert: Notturno, D. 897

8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
40	Schumann (Wieck), Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
75	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op 88
11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
63	Schumann: Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 132
92	Sciarrino: Piano Trio No. 2
64	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8

7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
101	Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
103	Stockhausen: Schlagtrio, for piano and two (x3) timpanists
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
73	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 22
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
113	Turina: Circulo, Op. 91
81	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
61	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, Op. 76

115	Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
77	Weber: Trio for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
67	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
70	Zemlinsky: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in D minor, Op. 3
98	Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1

Are the order numbers distracting? All the usual suspects did well: Haydn, Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, Schumann, Schubert, Dvorak. But it's nice to see some other composers do well: Turina, Martinu, Hummel.


----------



## Bettina

Thank you for organizing this project, Senza! I've greatly enjoyed the opportunity to explore the trio repertoire more systematically and thoroughly. I've gained a deeper sense of appreciation for this genre.


----------



## mmsbls

Thanks so much for your time and effort on this project, senza sordino. When you have the list of honorable mention works, I can post the top 125 with a link to the honorable mention works in our thread, _Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists_.


----------



## senza sordino

Here is your honourable mention list. I apologise for the lack of uniformity. I will work on this later. I have ranked these by numbers of nominators, that is, how many different people have nominated these pieces.

*Six Nominators*
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano

*Five Nominators*
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2

*Four Nominators*
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Denisov: Piano Trio, Op. 39
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio

*Three nominators*
Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: We are not in the garden, but it is something like this...
Copland Vitebsk
Furrer: Retour an dich, for piano trio
Gorecki: Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik' for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Hatzis: Old Photographs
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano
Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Milhaud: Sonata for two violins and piano
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, op. 71
Nørgård: Spell
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano

*Two nominators*
Bernstein Piano Trio
Birtwistle: Trio (2011)
Casella: Sonata a Tre, Op. 62
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Czerny: Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor
Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Fuchs: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 115
Fuentes: Space Factory III
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1 (1918)
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2 in B, op. 37
Haas: Ins Licht, for piano trio
Harrison, Lou: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion (1987)
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kuula: Piano Trio, Op. 7
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXVII
López López: Trio III
Lucier: Broken Line
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Maxwell Davies: A Voyage to Fair Isle, Op. 232
Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Onslow - Piano Trio No. 10 in F minor, Op. 83
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Reger: Piano Trio No. 1 in B minor, Op. 2
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68
Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Simpson: Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Spohr Piano Trio no 2 in F
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung

*One nominator*
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Archer: Piano Trio No. 2
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Baker: Roots II
Bax - Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Bohm: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 352 No. 1
Tchaikovsky, Boris: Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in B minor
Bretón: Piano Trio in E
Bridge - Three miniatures for Piano Trio: Set 1, H.87
Bridge - Three miniatures for Piano Trio: Set 2, H.88
Bridge: 3 miniatures for piano trio (Set 3), H.89
Brüll: Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 14
Camarero, César: A través del sonido de la lluvia, for violin, violoncello and piano
Carter: Epigrams for Piano Trio
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cerha: 5 movements for piano trio
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 166
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 173
Czerny: Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano, Op. 211 No. 2
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
Dennehy: Bulb, for piano trio
Donatoni: Het, for flute, bass clarinet, and piano
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Fernandez, Oscar Lorenzo Trio Brasileiro
Foerster: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, op. 105
Franck: Piano Trio No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 1/2
Franck: Piano Trio No. 3 in B minor, Op. 1/3
Franck: Piano Trio No. 4 in B minor, Op. 2
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 1 in F, op. 28
Gervasoni: Rigirio
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gouvy: Piano Trio no 3
Gouvy: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Greif: Piano Trio
Harbison: Twilight Music
Heimo Erbse - Piano Trio Op. 8
Henselt: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 24
Hovhaness: Piano Trio for violin, clarinet and piano "Lake Samish"
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major Op. 22
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 3 in G major Op. 35
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 4 in G major Op. 65
Ireland: Piano Trio No. 1, Phantasie
Jadassohn: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 85
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95
Jongen: Piano Trio Op.10
Juon: Litaniae, op. 70
Juon: Piano Trio No. 1 in A minor, op. 17
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Knotts: The Long Way Home
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 7
Lang, K: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Litolff: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 47
Manoury: Michigan Trio
Marschner: Piano Trio no 2 in G minor
Martinů: Sonatina for 2 violins and piano, H. 198
Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Matthews, David: Piano Trio No. 2, op. 61
Moeran - Piano Trio in D major
Montsalvatge, Xavier: Piano Trio (1986-88)
Nørgård: It's All His Fancy, That
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Onslow: Piano Trio No. 8, Op. 26
Pablo, Luis de: Piano Trio
Panufnik: Piano Trio, op. 1
Prins: Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)
Raff Piano Trio no 2
Rawsthorne: Piano Trio
Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 264
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 112
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 121
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 191
Rochberg: Piano Trio No. 1
Rochberg: Summer, 1990
Rorem: Spring Music
Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
Roth: verinnerung
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Silver: To the Spirit Unconquered, for piano trio
Simpson: Trio for violin, cello and piano
Skalkottas - Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, op. 73
Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Sveinsson: Piano Trio No. 2
Dubois: Piano Trio No.1 in C minor
Torres, Jesús: Trío (2001) for violin, cello and piano
Vajda, János: Piano Trio
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Volans: Piano Trio No. 1
Volkmann: Piano Trio No. 2 in B-flat minor, op. 5
von Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano, Op. 61
Wolff: Trio III
Wuorinen: Trombone Trio
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor


----------



## mmsbls

I added this list to our Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists. If anyone sees a mistake, please let me know.


----------



## Trout

Just a couple minor things:

- #63 has Schumann's name listed twice
- There are some random asterisks, specifically in entries 38, 55, 63


----------



## senza sordino

Order	List of works enshrined

1	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2	Ravel: Piano Trio in Am
3	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
6	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43

11	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
13	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV/28
17	Mendelssohn: Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18	Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" 
19	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
20	Debussy: Piano Trio, L. 3

21	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
22	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
23	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24	Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
25	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
26	Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
27	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 3
28	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29	Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
30	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 1/3
33	Ives: Piano Trio
34	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36	Crumb: Vox Balaenae for electric flute, cello and piano
37	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38	Takemitsu: Between Tides
39	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40	Schumann (Wieck), Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70/2
42	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
44	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
45	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
46	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
47	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, Op. 93
49	Schnittke: Piano Trio
50	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53	Franck: Piano Trio in F-Sharp minor, Op.1/1
54	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55	Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano
56	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2
57	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60	Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III

61	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, Op. 76
62	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63	Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 132
64	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
65	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
66	Khachaturian: Trio for clarinet, violin, and Piano
67	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56
69	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E major, Op.83
70	Zemlinsky: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in D minor, Op. 3

71	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
72	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 22
74	Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
75	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op 88
76	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77	Weber: Trio for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78	Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
79	Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
80	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

81	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
82	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
83	Bloch: Three Nocturnes
84	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
85	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
86	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 21 / B. 51
87	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50
88	Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
89	Schoenfield: Cafe Music
90	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon

91	Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
92	Sciarrino: Piano Trio No. 2
93	Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
94	Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
95	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
96	Höller: Tagträume
97	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie), H. 79
98	Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
99	Kagel: Piano Trio No. 1
100	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12

101	Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
102	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-Flat Op. 1/1
103	Stockhausen: Schlagtrio, for piano and two (x3) timpanists
104	Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
105	Hensel (Mendelssohn), Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
106	Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
107	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
108	Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
109	Farrenc: Trio for flute, cello and piano in E minor, Op. 45
110	Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth, Anh. 4/5

111	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
112	Oehring & ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
113	Turina: Circulo, Op. 91
114	Martinů: Bergerettes, H. 275
115	Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
116	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
117	Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
118	Henze: Adagio adagio
119	Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
120	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24

121	Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
122	Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
123	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
124	Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
125	Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio


----------



## senza sordino

Honourable Mention List

*Six Nominators*
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 40 in F-sharp minor, Hob. XV/26
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G, K.564
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 3
Wuorinen: Horn Trio (and Horn Trio Continued) for horn, violin and piano

*Five Nominators*
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 1 in G minor, Op 11
D'Indy: Piano Trio No. 2

*Four Nominators*
Beethoven: Piano Trio (No. 11) Kakadu Variations, Op. 121a
Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 5
Denisov: Piano Trio, Op. 39
Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Raff: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 158
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle for flute, clarinet, and piano, Op. 6
Sibelius: Piano Trio in D major, "Korpo", JS 209
Silvestrov: Drama for violin, cello and piano
Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 2
Zimmermann: Présence "ballet blanc", for piano trio

*Three Nominators*
Abrahamsen: Six Pieces for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Akhunov: We are not in the garden, but it is something like this...
Copland: Vitebsk
Furrer: Retour an dich
Gorecki: Recitatives and Ariosos, 'Lerchenmusik' for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 53
Grieg: Andante con moto, EG. 116
Hatzis: Old Photographs
Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on a Russian Theme, Op. 78 for Flute, Cello and Piano

Ireland: Piano Trio No.3 in E major
Milhaud: Sonata for two violins and piano
Moszkowski: Suite for two violins and piano, Op. 71
Nørgård: Spell
Pejacevic: Piano Trio in C major, Op.29
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A
Rzewski: Whangdoodles, for hammer dulcimer, violin, and piano

*Two Nominators*
Bernstein Piano Trio
Birtwistle: Trio
Casella: Sonata a Tre, Op. 62
Cassadó: Piano Trio
Chaminade: Piano Trio No 2 in A minor, Op 34
Clarke: Maya, for 2 flutes and piano
Cras: Piano Trio in C
Czerny: Fantasia concertante for piano, flute and cello, Op. 256
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 4 in A minor, Op.298
David: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor

Durosoir: Piano Trio in B Minor
Eben (Petr): Piano Trio
Fuchs: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 115
Fuentes: Space Factory III
Gadenstätter: Songbook, for saxophone, percussion, piano and electronics
Gerhard: Piano Trio No. 1
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 2 in B, op. 37
Haas: Ins Licht, for piano trio
Harrison, Lou: Varied Trio, for violin, piano and percussion
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 24 in E-flat Major, Hob.XV:11

Haydn: Piano Trio No. 32 in A, Hob. XV:18
Hindemith: Trio for viola, heckelphone and piano, Op. 47
Kapustin: Trio for Flute, Cello and Piano, Op. 86
Korngold: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 1
Kuula: Piano Trio, Op. 7
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXVII
López López: Trio III
Lucier: Broken Line
MacMillan: 14 little pictures
Maxwell Davies: A Voyage to Fair Isle, Op. 232

Mompou: Évocation for violin, cello and piano
Onslow: Piano Trio No. 10 in F minor, Op. 83
Pierne: Sonata da Camera for flute, cello and piano, Op. 48
Raff: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 155
Reger: Piano Trio No. 1 in B minor, Op. 2
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor
Rubbra: Piano Trio No 1 in one movement, Op. 68

Sallinen: Piano Trio, Op. 96
Simpson: Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Spohr: Piano Trio no 2 in F
Stockhausen: Refrain, for piano, vibraphone, amplified celesta et al.
Stroppa: Ossia, Seven Strophes for a Literary Drone
Ustvolskaya: Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Wohlhauser: Quantenströmung

*One Nominator*
Alyabyev: Grand Trio in A minor
André: durch, for saxophone, piano and percussion
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor
Archer: Piano Trio No. 2
Auerbach: Piano Trio
Baker: Roots II
Bax: Trio for piano, violin & cello in B flat major
Bohm: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 352 No. 1
Tchaikovsky, Boris: Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in B minor
Bretón: Piano Trio in E

Bridge: Three miniatures for Piano Trio: Set 1, H.87
Bridge: Three miniatures for Piano Trio: Set 2, H.88
Bridge: 3 miniatures for piano trio (Set 3), H.89
Brüll: Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 14
Camarero, César: A través del sonido de la lluvia, for violin, violoncello and piano
Carter: Epigrams for Piano Trio
Catoire: Piano Trio in F Minor, Op. 14
Cerha: 5 movements for piano trio
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 166
Czerny: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 173

Czerny: Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano, Op. 211 No. 2
Damase: Sonata en Concert, for flute, cello, and piano, Op. 17
David: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
Dennehy: Bulb, for piano trio
Donatoni: Het, for flute, bass clarinet, and piano
Doppler: Andante et Rondo, for 2 flutes and piano, Op. 25
Fernandez, Oscar Lorenzo: Trio Brasileiro
Foerster: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, op. 105
Franck: Piano Trio No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 1/2
Franck: Piano Trio No. 3 in B minor, Op. 1/3

Franck: Piano Trio No. 4 in B minor, Op. 2
Gernsheim: Piano Trio No. 1 in F, op. 28
Gervasoni: Rigirio
Godard: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 32
Godard: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 72
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 1
Goldmark: Piano Trio No. 2
Gouvy: Piano Trio no 3
Gouvy: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 18
Greif: Piano Trio

Harbison: Twilight Music
Heimo Erbse: Piano Trio Op. 8
Henselt: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 24
Hovhaness: Piano Trio for violin, clarinet and piano "Lake Samish"
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major Op. 22
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 3 in G major Op. 35
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 4 in G major Op. 65
Ireland: Piano Trio No. 1, Phantasie
Jadassohn: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 85
Jongen: Deux Pieces en Trio, Op. 95

Jongen: Piano Trio Op.10
Juon: Litaniae, op. 70
Juon: Piano Trio No. 1 in A minor, op. 17
Juon: Suite in C, for piano trio, op. 89
Knotts: The Long Way Home
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 7
Lang, K: sais., for flute, percussion and piano
Litolff: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 47
Manoury: Michigan Trio
Marschner: Piano Trio no 2 in G minor

Martinů: Sonatina for 2 violins and piano, H. 198
Martucci: Piano Trio No. 1 in C Major
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Matthews, David: Piano Trio No. 2, op. 61
Moeran: Piano Trio in D major
Montsalvatge, Xavier: Piano Trio
Nørgård: It's All His Fancy, That
Nyman: The Photography of Chance
Onslow: Piano Trio No. 8, Op. 26
Pablo, Luis de: Piano Trio

Panufnik: Piano Trio, op. 1
Prins: Mirror Box (Flesh+Prosthesis #3)
Raff: Piano Trio no 2
Rawsthorne: Piano Trio
Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, Op. 264
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 112
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 121
Rheinberger: Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 191
Rochberg: Piano Trio No. 1
Rochberg: Summer, 1990

Rorem: Spring Music
Roslavets: Piano Trio No. 3
Roth: verinnerung
Saariaho: Light & Matter
Schocker: Two Flutes (on the Loose) in Fujian, for two flutes and piano
Silver: To the Spirit Unconquered, for piano trio
Simpson: Trio for violin, cello and piano
Skalkottas: Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello (1936)
Speach, Bernadette: Trio Des Trios III for piano, viola and cello
Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, op. 73

Suk: Piano Trio in C minor Op. 2
Sveinsson: Piano Trio No. 2
Dubois: Piano Trio No.1 in C minor
Torres, Jesús: Trío for violin, cello and piano
Vajda, János: Piano Trio
Vivier: Prolifération, for piano, ondes Martenot and percussion
Volans: Piano Trio No. 1
Volkmann: Piano Trio No. 2 in B-flat minor, op. 5
von Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano, Op. 61
Wolff: Trio III
Wuorinen: Trombone Trio
Yehezkel Braun: Piano Trio No. 4
York Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor


----------



## senza sordino

mmsbls said:


> I added this list to our Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists. If anyone sees a mistake, please let me know.


I have reposted the list of enshrined works and honourable mentions. I fixed the double printing of the names Schumann and Beethoven. And I cleaned up the honourable mention list, so all entries are in a similar format.



Trout said:


> Just a couple minor things:
> 
> - #63 has Schumann's name listed twice
> - There are some random asterisks, specifically in entries 38, 55, 63


Those random asterisks are annoying. They show up every time I copy and paste from the excel file. The asterisks only show up after I post, so I have to edit my post and find them.


----------



## mmsbls

Hopefully the list is correct now. I linked to the new honorable mention post.

Thanks again for all your wonderful work, senza sordino. You now will be forever enshrined as a facilitator of TC lists.


----------



## senza sordino

As promised here is a chronological list of the enshrined works. There are issues with a few of these pieces. I got many of the dates from Wikipedia, for what it's worth. 

Brahm's "4th" has questionable authorship - this piece is believed to be written sometime in the 1850's. I just put 1850. Some pieces have been given a range of ages, I picked the last year. 

Some pieces were later revised, I often picked the revised year as this is the version that is performed today. 

A few pieces were completed by someone else after the death of the original composer, so I picked a time during the original composer's life. (He or she couldn't have written the piece after he or she died.) I'm not convinced of the date of Fanny Mendelssohn's trio, nor Schoenfield's Cafe Music. 

I'm sure there are some mistakes on the dates. If you know of any mistakes, you may point them out. This list is only as accurate as a cursory look through the internet, mostly Wikipedia and imslp. It's not a legal document, just a curiosity.

The median date is 1894. As many pieces were written before 1894 as after 1894. 

1786	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
1786	Mozart: Piano Trio no. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
1786	Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt" 
1788	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
1788	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
1793	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-Flat Op. 1/1
1793	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2
1793	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, op. 1/3
1795	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D, Hob.XV/24
1795	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25

1797	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
1797	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
1797	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
1797	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob 15/27
1797	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E, Hob. XV/28
1797	Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
1803	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12
1808	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
1808	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70/2
1811	Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"

1819	Hummel: Piano trio No. 5 in E major, Op.83
1819	Weber: Trio for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
1822	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, Op. 93
1822	Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
1827	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
1828	Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
1828	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
1829	Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
1832	Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon
1839	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49

1841	Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
1842	Franck: Piano Trio in F-Sharp minor, Op.1/1
1842	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op 88
1845	Mendelssohn: Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
1846	Schumann (Wieck), Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
1847	Hensel (Mendelssohn), Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
1847	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
1847	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
1850	Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth, Anh. 4/5
1851	Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110

1853	Schumann: Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 132
1854	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
1855	Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
1856	Farrenc: Trio for flute, cello and piano in E minor, Op. 45
1860	Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
1863	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
1865	Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
1872	Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
1875	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 21 / B. 51
1876	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 26 / B. 56

1880	Debussy: Piano Trio, L. 3
1880	Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
1881	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 3
1882	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
1882	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
1883	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3, Op. 65 / B. 130
1886	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
1891	Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
1891	Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
1891	Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor

1892	Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
1892	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
1894	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, op. 32
1895	Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50
1896	Zemlinsky: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in D minor, Op. 3
1897	Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
1905	Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, op. 73
1905	Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, op. 18
1905	Reinecke: Trio for Clarinet (or Violin), Horn (or Viola), and Piano, Op. 274
1906	Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9

1907	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie), H. 79
1908	Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
1908	Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 22
1910	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83*
1914	Ravel: Piano Trio in Am
1915	Ives: Piano Trio
1921	Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
1922	Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
1923	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120
1923	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8

1924	Bloch: Three Nocturnes
1926	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43
1926	Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
1927	Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
1929	Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
1932	Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
1932	Khachaturian: Trio for clarinet, violin, and Piano
1933	Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 in B minor, Op. 76
1936	Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op 157b
1936	Turina: Circulo, Op. 91

1938	Bartók: Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
1939	Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150
1939	Martinů: Bergerettes, H. 275
1944	Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
1944	Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
1945	Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
1950	Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
1950	Martinu: Piano Trio No.2 in D minor, H.327
1952	Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
1952	Stockhausen: Schlagtrio, for piano and two (x3) timpanists

1971	Crumb:*Vox Balaenae for electric flute, cello and piano
1982	Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
1984	Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
1984	Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano
1984	Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III
1985	Kagel: Piano Trio No. 1
1985	Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
1987	Schoenfield: Cafe Music
1987	Sciarrino: Piano Trio No. 2
1988	Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano

1990	Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for piano, viola and clarinet, Op. 15d
1991	Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
1992	Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
1992	Schnittke: Piano Trio
1993	Henze: Adagio adagio
1993	Kulenty: A Cradle Song, for piano trio
1993	Takemitsu: Between Tides
1994	Höller: Tagträume
1997	Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound, for piano trio
1997	Oehring & ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)

1998	Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
2002	Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
2006	Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
2007	Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
2011	Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage


----------



## senza sordino

Here is a histogram of our enshrined list. Number of Piano Trios in our enshrined list written each decade










I learned how to make histograms on excel today. I thought this was interesting and possibly useful in my job. The exercise of learning to make a histogram was more useful to me than the actual graph. Perhaps you will find it interesting. In our list there were no piano trios written in the 1960's.


----------



## tortkis

This is great! I love chronological lists. It must have been very hard to find out the composition dates of some of these pieces. I thought any list of piano trios would be heavily dominated by romantic composers, but the histogram is rather evenly distributed. The dip around 1960s might be due to the rise of minimalism, which usually didn't use conventional instrumentations...?

Thank you very much, senza sordino. This has been a great fun!


----------

